# The Official League of Legends Thread



## Gogeta (Jan 29, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Welp   **


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

I logged in got the horse cock icon,

and then everything else is gone.

I submitted a ticket.

hey
been trying to meet you
hey
must be a devil between us
or whores in my head
whores at my door
whores in my bed
but hey
where
have you
been if you go i will surely die
we're chained


----------



## Treerone (Jan 29, 2014)

Haha Pain 2-0d Ocelote's team


----------



## Chausie (Jan 29, 2014)

just found someone really fun to duo with sometimes! 

though we lost the game. top laner wanted to surrender as he was 'bored of this now' and so deliberately ran into the enemy team continuously 

we did stomp bot however! cait had less than half of my adcs cs by the time we left lane


----------



## Maerala (Jan 29, 2014)

Fucking Brazilians and their sports zealotry.

Supa ro0d crowd.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 29, 2014)

>Win streak in ranked
>Still need 3 points for promos


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

so like the reason i said i hate the game,


was duoing with a friend, he was fiora top, i was annie

He goes

"do not feed and we will win this"

*Heimer repeatedly TRADES KILLS WITH KAT
*
....

MOTHA FUCKR#!%!%^ KATARINA ROAM ASSASSIN RESET GG

My friend gets a PENTA

but no

my team is so retarded kat gets so fed+hourglass, she takes me and him out thats game.,

AND THE TRUNDLE ON MY TEAM BUILT ZERO MAGIC RESISTANCE AS THE ONLY TANK ON THE TEAM

HE WAS RUSHING BOTRK

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF WHAY WHWYWYHHWYWWHWW

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


ARE PEOEPLE SO BAD AND DFFUCKING AREQR#Q!@% #$^ %@Tq13 WS 6


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 29, 2014)

When rage is beyond your control


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

I am calm now.

Just

like

it was liek watching the twin towers falling....

Me and my duo saw that coming a mile away.


Gogeta said:


> When rage is beyond your control


----------



## VoDe (Jan 29, 2014)

also this bragging by Araneae

"i'm one of the best junglers in the world, not in eu, in the world"

yeah..... right


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Gogeta (Jan 29, 2014)

Also, i contacted the mods on Reddit and they apologized because it was apparently a misclick because the thread was perfectly fine. They suggested that i'd re-post it instead of them re-approving it since it wouldn't be visible in the new-queue.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 29, 2014)

Can't stop fapping to this recall animation.



Arigato based James


----------



## Chausie (Jan 29, 2014)

omg! oh ye zyra exists!


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Also, i contacted the mods on Reddit and they apologized because it was apparently a misclick because the thread was perfectly fine. They suggested that i'd re-post it instead of them re-approving it since it wouldn't be visible in the new-queue.


MMmmmmm sure.

I wouldn't believe them man.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy6MpsDPKts[/YOUTUBE]



i mean Within Temptation feat. Tarja Turunen, that singer duo is made in heaven


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 29, 2014)

remchu your sig....

..<3


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 29, 2014)

The silent frustration is eating me up


I was even 6-1 at a point man. I am sick of shitting hard on my enemy laners and losing the game. 


Loads of things lost us the game.

1. Vayne's absolutely horrid positioning during fights. Gragas Zhonya'd, so she thought it'd be a good idea to bypass him and the Thresh to try and fight the full HP Draven, only to get instablown half a second later.
Excuse? I wasn't going for the backline, because i was peeling for her sorry ass and couldn't possible reach Draven with him and Thresh kiting me nonstop. 
2. Vayne's horrid build. Really? Shiv instead of IE? Shiv 3rd item instead of LW? No boots until you've got 2 completed items?
3. Main problems were Gragas/Draven. Gragas, i often caught, and he was much more easily killable than Draven, who only Zed could kill. But for some fucking reason Zed kept Ulting the dead Gragas, so Draven just fucked us afterwards.


Most of all though is

Gragas is a fucking cunt overpowered champion.
I've been in games where he was the only one fed in our team (literally all 4 rest with negative scores and what not) and he fucking carried that shit through insane burst. Stupid low CD Ult which has insanely stupid damage.


Gragas is #1 mage at the moment, and it's not just coming from my frustration.
Fucking broken OP champion. Fits in every fucking comp. Poke? Check. Hard Engage? Check. Sustain? Check. Mobility? Check.
I hope he fucking gets gutted to oblivion.


Fucking same story as in D5. Shit in lane, roam after getting turret, get dragons and kills and turrets, still fucking lose games.
Why, what is the issue?
Why is this happening

You know how i've lost most of the games? The most shitty cunt throws by a teammate 35 minutes into the game. I can't stop that. I can't fucking end the game often before then 30 minute mark. One ^ (use bro) gets caught post 30 and the game gets turned around 180


----------



## Nim (Jan 29, 2014)

Aww they're cute :3 but I have enough ward skins already


----------



## Chausie (Jan 29, 2014)

ye been thinking about getting other ward skin, but i don't see myself using anything other than the soraka ones

but those bouquets are so sweet! maybe i should


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

Kass > Gragas


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 29, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Kass > Gragas



Kass can roam and easily snowball his team that way

Gragas DOESNT NEED to roam. He'll just carry late game.


If Kass is the only one on his team fed and the only one doing any damage, only thing he'd be able to do without dying is use Q/E. If he uses Ult, he has suicided. Gragas is perma safe from stupid long distance.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

this ubisoft girl....

would

bathe in olive oil

dat blue hair

@Gogeta
 you guys should have held them tight by the balls, ward their jungle up and shit. You said you guys were winning right?


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

dat round face.


buy ya im total noob and i feel ur pain tho gogetaaaaaa.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 29, 2014)

yeah gragas is really op right now


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 29, 2014)

RemChu said:


> @Gogeta
> you guys should have held them tight by the balls, ward their jungle up and shit. You said you guys were winning right?



We were. Zed was 4-0, i was 6-0, our ADC was nothing special, like 1-1-4 but 

We were just unable to win teamfights. Everyone on their team being 2-2, 2-3, 1-3 and we still fucking lost.
As i said, main culprit was Gragas and how big of an asset he is to a team. But my ADC had very bad positioning, and against 1000000 HP Jarvan and Nidalee she was our only hope yet she died so very quickly. Didn't help that instead of IE she got Shiv too 


But i've realized part of why i am losing.
Games are all about late game now. No fucking 20 minute snowball ever happens. Like 1 in 20 games at best.
All those fancy scores don't mean shit if the champion is so bad that i can't make up for all the screw ups by my teammates. I've realized that i've just had much higher win rates with Nasus/Twitch because they are just late game gods.

Nasus can 1 v 3, Twitch can shredd and exterminate a team due to godly Ult.

Their influence is just that much stupidly greater in the late game which sadly EVERY GAME GETS TO. I need to fucking lay off of Darius.

Ill spam Twitch and Nasus. 
Maybe even play Wukong or Hecarim every once in a while. 


Playing all these early game champs means shit when a 0-2 Nasus would have more impact than me, a 6-0 Darius.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 29, 2014)

Lol, and pros say the game is revolving around earlier and earlier game champs


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 29, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> yeah gragas is really op right now



Only other champions i've seen carry games as hard as him (aside from Kass cause obv.) are Yasuo and jungle Fiddle

No Jinx, no Draven, no Lucian, no Mundo. No Orianna or Vladimir. Not even Karthus.


Yasuo, Kassadin, Gragas and Fiddle are the kings ATM. I have not had higher loss rate against anyone else but those 4.


----------



## Nim (Jan 29, 2014)

Always was saying late game is more important, most of my teammates still want to surrender because of a bad early game :< (in rankeds for example)


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

you can end early, just I've noticed if a team doesnt have that mindset IN CHAMPSELECT
it likely won't happen.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 29, 2014)

To stop the current shitty boring ass meta top

Lower HP regen/5 on Doran's Shield
Lower HP 

Add 4/8/12% arpen on offensive mastery tree 
It'd be super good if that was early on in the tree too


Nerf preservance to 0,33/0,66/1 %. Cut it's stupid effectiveness in half
Maybe add an AD item who has Liyandri's passive. Darius, Garen aren't the best candidates for BoTRK


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 29, 2014)

Heartseeker Ashe


----------



## Maerala (Jan 29, 2014)

They should really make skins for champions that actually need them.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 29, 2014)

Maerala said:


> They should really make skins for champions that actually need them.



They claim that all champions currently have a skin in the making, which is retarded if you think about it.

They need to stop production on those champions with 5+ skins and send those resources to the ones with only 1 or 2 skins. They outright stated the only reason Officer Vi, Haunted Zyra, and Lunar Goddess Diana were permanent was because they lacked skins. Ignoring the fact that those champions have had only 1 skin for over a year.


----------



## Nim (Jan 29, 2014)

I wanna see the splashart of that Ashe Skin *-*


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 29, 2014)

want new khazix/rengar skin.


----------



## Nim (Jan 29, 2014)

Lulu pek


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

lots of lulu x varus fan art online


----------



## Nim (Jan 29, 2014)

Why btw? xD I don't see a connection


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

they look cute together im guessing.

pale purple skin

;o

its very pretty art was thinking of making a set of one.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 29, 2014)

Why can I never get a competent fucking bot lane...


----------



## Chausie (Jan 29, 2014)

i woulda thought trist and lulu would be cuter and maybe make more sense, seeing as they are the same species


----------



## Sansa (Jan 29, 2014)

It's legit every time I'm in my promos my fucking bot lane goes 0/12 or some shit.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

plus they are adc/support



Chausie said:


> i woulda thought trist and lulu would be cuter  and maybe make more sense, seeing as they are the same species



hahaha but they are both short and both girls.

not as cute as like big bro varus and his lil pal lulu.

just looks sweeter imo

DISCLAIMER: not sexual pairing


----------



## Nim (Jan 29, 2014)

They are kinda cute. But Lulu is cute with anyone 


[YOUTUBE]IxB7s1xXnEY[/YOUTUBE]

All of you probably saw it already (old) but I just found it  that invade


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 29, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> They are kinda cute. But Lulu is cute with anyone
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]IxB7s1xXnEY[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Loved the Jayce bit


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2014)

Ez game ez life.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 29, 2014)

My life is so hard. And a terror division name.


----------



## OS (Jan 29, 2014)

All the lunar revel skins are legit.

Rito plz bring up a rework or new champ soon.


----------



## Nim (Jan 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-A8ruZyMBVM[/YOUTUBE]

haha  love the cait


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

omg benny

bless them


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 29, 2014)

oh that's varus

looked abit like jinx at first, with some skin

@nim's varus/lulu post


----------



## Wesley (Jan 29, 2014)

Varus and Lulu have great contrast.


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2014)

Wesley said:


> Varus and Lulu have great contrast.


yes!

oh and

i got ip oost from rioto

because of my missing summoner shit, i submitted a ticket with proof.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 29, 2014)

Definitely not?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2014)

Hady and his friends are cancer on a stick.

Getting caught 3v5 all the time, 1v5 engages for no reason, NOT DOING A FREE BARON AT 52 MINUTES FOR ADVANTAGE IN FIGHTS.

Holy fuck that game was so cringe and rage worthy.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 29, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Definitely not?



mine says sion 

i have never played sion

i'm not even sure what his abilities are outside of stun and shield


----------



## Maerala (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh, they probably just add random champions in there if you've played less than 5 in ranked.

And Renekton nerfs were reverted. I'M SO SAD


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 29, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Definitely not?



That's weird o.0

Edit: well, Chausie knows all


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 29, 2014)

What the fuck. 

Why Hearth Seeker Ashe?


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 29, 2014)

cuz dat ashe 

valentines day event maybe?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 29, 2014)

what a day

what a day

glad to finally be in my warm room


----------



## duhjuanwhowins (Jan 29, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Definitely not?



lol Mine had champs that I don't even own on there.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 29, 2014)

I just found this on mobafire



I wish I was this good


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2014)

I had forgotten how fun this guy was, haven't played him for 3+ months.

Chunk half HP with Q E at level 6, good stuff.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 29, 2014)

Friend just sent me this


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2014)

Talk about mad


----------



## duhjuanwhowins (Jan 29, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Friend just sent me this



The rage. Sad that people get that worked up over a video game


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 29, 2014)

Hoo lee shit, I was so ready to just ff at 20 after laning phase ended with 8-25.

The Jinx was running flat AD and armor pen, 0 lifesteal, armor or MR so we got absolutely wrecked in every trade and fight, left lane 0-6 and 0-3.

Annie flash tibbers is too stronk after she gets DFG though so I started deleting Twitch and Vlad.
Did more damage to champs than both Vlad and Yasuo, even with almost 0 poke in lane.

This game is such cancer though.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]GO4d-47pMFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2014)

The nostalgia.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 30, 2014)

A great day for Dominion and Heimerdinger.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 30, 2014)

> Dominion

gtfo from here


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2014)

>Dominion besto modo


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 30, 2014)

Bioness said:


> [YOUTUBE]GO4d-47pMFU[/YOUTUBE]



lol that random baron


----------



## Nim (Jan 30, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> lol that random baron



baron nashor baron nashor


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2014)

ranked has been a headache for me this season.


----------



## Nim (Jan 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]0AQ6VCIrWZQ[/YOUTUBE]

The Skin looks cool actually :3 Riot seems to like the chair recall animations right now


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2014)

Darth said:


> ranked has been a headache for me this season.



Maybe it wouldn't be if you stopped duoing with the dumbass named Ramzi.


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2014)

Vae said:


> Maybe it wouldn't be if you stopped duoing with the dumbass named Ramzi.



dude you really need to ease up on the personal insults. there are a ton of people that'll read this thread that have no idea who ramzi or hady is and you keep dropping names and insults as if it wouldn't have a single consequence. Even though the people you're offending will most likely read this thread... 

If you have shit to say to me you can always message me on skype dude. No need to publically flame people in the thread that don't even post here. 

And no it's not his fault, although he honestly doesn't really play well most of the time. I just haven't been playing at my best, and nobody else is usually ever in a position to carry after laning phase other than me. Damn I wish randoms carried me more often. It literally happens to me in 1 out of every 7 wins.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2014)

Gone from 65 skins to 79, hue.


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2014)

Ahhh the days when I had money to spend on League.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2014)

Darth said:


> dude you really need to ease up on the personal insults. there are a ton of people that'll read this thread that have no idea who ramzi or hady is and you keep dropping names and insults as if it wouldn't have a single consequence. Even though the people you're offending will most likely read this thread...
> 
> If you have shit to say to me you can always message me on skype dude. No need to publically flame people in the thread that don't even post here.
> 
> And no it's not his fault, although he honestly doesn't really play well most of the time. I just haven't been playing at my best, and nobody else is usually ever in a position to carry after laning phase other than me. Damn I wish randoms carried me more often. It literally happens to me in 1 out of every 7 wins.



Are you perhaps.




Mad?


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2014)

you might hurt his girlfriend's feeling stop.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2014)

Ramzi can take it, he's a tough sand man.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 30, 2014)

you have been a little bit more excessive than usual lately vae!

also nami is a fucking queen, this champ is amazing


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2014)

Alrite so new ban list

Tier 1

Gragas, Yasuo, Kassadin

Tier 2

Ziggs, Kayle, Nasus

Tier 3

Kha Zix, Leblanc, Shyvana, Mundo




On another note, i decide to go ADC this time and woopdie fucking do
I win as easily as i should have

Christ.
Fuck you top lane


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2014)

You've been more excessive than usual, fucking cunt.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 30, 2014)

Chausie said:


> you have been a little bit more excessive than usual lately vae!
> 
> also nami is a fucking queen, this champ is amazing



Nami 

Just a sec ago I kinda carried a game with her. Like, we were losing the entire game. Enemy Mordekaiser and Ezreal were super fed. Problem is, they tried too hard to catch me to ace our team, distracting themselves from objectives like our inhibitors ?nd nexus. I always stalled out long enough for our team to revive and there, they died. 

With them dead the enemy team could do nothing. Took us the first ace to get their two inhibitors and baron. Second ace to win the game. They? They never got an ace. Altho I died sometimes at the start, halfway through the game they could never catch me. It's so fun letting people chase me as Nami.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey bb u want sum fuk?

Made that Jax and Poppy rage so hard with Riven roaming top, we were ''pussies'' because we punished him overextending without wards.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 30, 2014)

renekton easy like your mom


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2014)

Easy life easy lane.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 30, 2014)

under 22min ranked, fuck yeah

and wasn't even Surrender


----------



## Chausie (Jan 30, 2014)

i am in a game with a nasus called dog420blazeit


----------



## Chausie (Jan 30, 2014)

Synnia said:


> Nami
> 
> Just a sec ago I kinda carried a game with her. Like, we were losing the entire game. Enemy Mordekaiser and Ezreal were super fed. Problem is, they tried too hard to catch me to ace our team, distracting themselves from objectives like our inhibitors ?nd nexus. I always stalled out long enough for our team to revive and there, they died.
> 
> With them dead the enemy team could do nothing. Took us the first ace to get their two inhibitors and baron. Second ace to win the game. They? They never got an ace. Altho I died sometimes at the start, halfway through the game they could never catch me. It's so fun letting people chase me as Nami.


yes! getting chased as nami is always hilarious, esp when they chase you under a turret and you bubble them there! 

though my second game on nami today, had an adc who afk'd and flamed from the fountain, so that wasn't too good. but not the fualt of me picking nami!


----------



## VoDe (Jan 30, 2014)

Gambit vs Alliance
ROCCAT vs Fnatic

can't fucking wait


----------



## Guiness (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope roccat rock fnatic's world. Fck those guys. Well, except cyanide <3


----------



## VoDe (Jan 30, 2014)

nah

i hope Fnatic beats Roccat


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2014)

I HOPE



we get good enjoyable matches :33


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2014)

Alliance's comp is kinda shit


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2014)

They're also playing shitty.


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2014)

yup gambit is destroying them gg


----------



## VoDe (Jan 30, 2014)

hahahahaahah 

Alex Ich destroying Froggen


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2014)

wish 1 complete


----------



## Nim (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 30, 2014)

he doesn't wanna get his paws cold and wet in the snow!


----------



## Nim (Jan 30, 2014)

snow? I thought these were pebble stones (?) xD still cute!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 







This fan made skin
Oh my gosh

Jesus

And something for adrian

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2014)

In other news, i got into qualifiers


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _ez game ez life_


----------



## Guiness (Jan 30, 2014)

vander with the god thresh plays


----------



## Guiness (Jan 30, 2014)

YEESSS

GOO TEAM ROCKET!!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2014)

I am unsure on the Zekes Herald pick

Guess they want to keep Jinx alive but i can't help but think that Morellonomicon might be a better pick


----------



## Nim (Jan 30, 2014)

Bought Cassiopeia, Lucian and Shaco :3 didn't even try Sejuani or Nocturne yet which I bought a week ago xD


----------



## Chausie (Jan 30, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> snow? I thought these were pebble stones (?) xD still cute!



he's hopping on the stones, but around them it's all white so i think it's snow or ice!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2014)

Mundo is retarded as fuck


----------



## VoDe (Jan 30, 2014)

OMFG WHAT A GAME



WHAT A FUCKING GAME


----------



## Guiness (Jan 30, 2014)

well played by both teams

but dammit celaver, can't you be like rekkles and just stay with the team? getting caught out too many times mang


----------



## Cronos (Jan 30, 2014)

carry me darth :3


----------



## OS (Jan 30, 2014)

Fnatic too stronk. It was a close game but few mistakes cost both teams something.


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## OS (Jan 30, 2014)

Early Valentines


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 30, 2014)

Hughes


----------



## Maerala (Jan 30, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> And something for adrian
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Dayum. Dat fine ass booty doe?


----------



## Chaos (Jan 30, 2014)

That Fnatic/Roccat game was fucking amazing. I'm in awe and refuse to watch the games following it right now.

Gotta savor the taste of this masterpiece.


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2014)

Fnatic Roccat was a great game. Really exciting. Always nice when games aren't onesided.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 30, 2014)

wow and it was ranked too


----------



## Maerala (Jan 30, 2014)

The damage on Hydra + Last Whisper alone is so dumb.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 30, 2014)

what a poor last teamfight from CW


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2014)

MIDDLE EARTH HAS INVADED OUR LOBBY


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2014)

Fnatic CW was also neat


----------



## Chausie (Jan 30, 2014)

boromir was a bit of a teat, but aragorn is lovely!


----------



## OS (Jan 30, 2014)

[youtube]TptEaa0hXBw[/youtube] 

I don't think Deficio can take jokes.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2014)

He took the joke quite fine.


----------



## OS (Jan 30, 2014)

His face when he made his comeback says otherwise.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 30, 2014)

nah i think he just isn't used to the type of humour. a lot different to not being able to take a joke

he'll get there, he has to if he wants to cast eu lcs


----------



## OS (Jan 30, 2014)

He would boil if monte was out to embarrass him.



I do hope he gets used to it.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 30, 2014)

he can take a joke fine, it's not that hard to start to understand a different brand of humour to what you're used to. he will be fine.


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2014)

slowpoke.jpeg


----------



## OS (Jan 30, 2014)

>Filling out application for Uni
>have to tell them about my suspension for possession

hoooooh boy.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2014)

Why am I not surprised you got suspended for possession.


----------



## OS (Jan 30, 2014)

It was a good thing I was caught though. I was on my way to smoking weed with cocaine.


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2014)

I was handcuffed once for having weed in my car. 

wasn't mine tho. belonged to some idiot friend and the cop ended up letting me go and just arresting him for the night lol. I did get a ticket for an expired license plate sticker though. :/


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2014)

Never been arrested for anything.

I have done things that warrant an arrest though, but was never caught.

I've broken in to places and stolen things.

I was a true scumbag.

Also vandalized cars.


----------



## OS (Jan 30, 2014)

You're so hardcore.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 30, 2014)

OS said:


> >Filling out application for Uni
> >have to tell them about my suspension for possession
> 
> hoooooh boy.



have fun [img=dont ask where I found this]http://z5.ifrm.com/30143/199/0/e5121478/e5121478.gif[/img]


----------



## Chausie (Jan 30, 2014)

i always thought cops didn't give a shit about weed, unless you have a growing factory thing

mother used to have a cannabis plant. we got broken into one day, so a policewoman came around to talk to us about it. she just gave is a pointed look when she saw it.

i remember that day actually, the thief took some really odd things. he took some cheap tacky mantel piece clock, cat food, and my cheap trainers, as well as some other odd knick knacks. he even left my ?100 docs which were next to the trainers. i got the trainers for a tenner from aldi. it was so peculiar. guess the guy was high or very drunk, yet still with it enough to break in without waking anyone.


----------



## OS (Jan 30, 2014)

Well I was caught with it in school so that may be the difference. Cops usually let people go. I was let go because there wasn't much(left). I needed the stop though. I was smoking out of a pen cap


----------



## Guiness (Jan 30, 2014)

OS, thats ratchet as hell man  pen cap wtf lol


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2014)

> i always thought cops didn't give a shit about weed, unless you have a growing factory thing



We all live under one country with one law.

NWO


----------



## Maerala (Jan 31, 2014)

Y'all is nasty.

Silently judging you.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 31, 2014)

You like taking it up the ass.

Dats nasty.

Loudly judging you.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 31, 2014)

Vae said:


> You like taking it up the ass.
> 
> Dats nasty.
> 
> Loudly judging you.



That deserves a rep.


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Y'all is nasty.
> 
> Silently judging you.





Vae said:


> You like taking it up the ass.
> 
> Dats nasty.
> 
> Loudly judging you.


----------



## Nim (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Jan 31, 2014)

meh I have someone in my friendlist who let's some diamond friend play on his account so he can get gold/platin in rankeds. And then he's proud of it when he's gold and brags about it. Bragging about something someone else accomplished... wat x-x


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2014)

OS said:


> Well I was caught with it in school so that may be the difference. Cops usually let people go. I was let go because there wasn't much(left). I needed the stop though. I was smoking out of a pen cap




SMOKE UP


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 31, 2014)

never got caught with anything 

you all have problems


----------



## Nim (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm just not doing something illegal!


----------



## VoDe (Jan 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4xq3kL-T30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]B-95xGJfYDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh god I haven't seen Cheech and Chong since I was like 11 or 10.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 31, 2014)

Cheech and chpfng was something popular cuz I never heard of it.. >_>


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2014)

Yessss, Shook got Lee


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2014)

DAMN YOU CAN FLAY THE PANTHEON STUN


THAT WAS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## VoDe (Jan 31, 2014)

Alliance gonna lose


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2014)

Awww, that kick into ori ult was quite pretty, but not enough to win the fight =/


----------



## VoDe (Jan 31, 2014)

told     you


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2014)

Doesn't make you any less of a cunt 


But yeah gg


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2014)

What we learned today

-don't give Jinx/Leona combo to a botlane, their kills are guaranteed with dat stunlock + deepz
-don't underestimade a fed pantheon


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow I just missed the Alliance game. Oh well ._. can't wait for the fnatic vs. gambit


----------



## VoDe (Jan 31, 2014)

SK vs ROC will be good too

but SHC vs CW is kinda meh


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2014)

CW gonna stomp
Roccat gonna stomp

Fnatic Gambit will be close though hopefully

Hope based Gambitosbros can win


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 31, 2014)

Just finished watching Thor: The Dark World.

It was better than the first one, a lot better 

First one sucked balls though.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 31, 2014)

i hope Fnatic keeps on going with their winning streak ^^


----------



## Maerala (Jan 31, 2014)

omg morg support yisssssssss


----------



## VoDe (Jan 31, 2014)

thanks           .


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 31, 2014)

Was reading some article about how Mike Tyson offered a Zoo keeper 10,000 dollars to let him in and fight a silverback gorilla because it was ''bullying'' the other gorillas.

It was probably just the alpha.

And how retarded do you have to be to think you can take on a silverback gorilla?

He'd get snapped in half.


----------



## αce (Jan 31, 2014)

there's where you're wrong
mike tyson_ is_ a silver back gorilla


----------



## Chausie (Jan 31, 2014)

Vae said:


> Was reading some article about how Mike Tyson offered a Zoo keeper 10,000 dollars to let him in and fight a silverback gorilla because it was ''bullying'' the other gorillas.
> 
> It was probably just the alpha.
> 
> ...



probably just offered it to the zoo keeper to show off his courage and what not.

no respectable zoo would ever take someone up on an offer like that. common sense would say that mike tyson would know that himself, surely.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 31, 2014)

They didn't accept it.

And Mike Tyson had an IQ test, he's mildly retarded.

If I remember correctly he has the intelligence of an 11 year old with the strength of a VERY strong adult.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 31, 2014)

rip wolves


----------



## Chausie (Jan 31, 2014)

Vae said:


> They didn't accept it.
> 
> And Mike Tyson had an IQ test, he's mildly retarded.
> 
> If I remember correctly he has the intelligence of an 11 year old with the strength of a VERY strong adult.



i know they didn't accept, i meant he must be stupid if he thinks a zoo would accept the offer

but ye, if he's not all their mentally, then fair enough


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2014)

welp seems like today is the day I'm wrong


watch SK beat Roccat in that case



gratz gogeta


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 31, 2014)

TY, Hady got Plat 4 himself

Which isnt nearly as impressive though


----------



## Nim (Jan 31, 2014)

My whole team just got 8/9 LP q.q Riot pls! I hope we get the LP later xD


----------



## VoDe (Jan 31, 2014)

congratz

now to challenger


----------



## Guiness (Jan 31, 2014)

wtf sveskeren can't see the ward???? even tho they have it pinked?


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 31, 2014)

did alliance lose? :d

I miss so many games


----------



## Cronos (Jan 31, 2014)

getting tired of all these pauses, and i haven't even been watching lcs all that much seems that everytime i do watch it's a pause


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 31, 2014)

everytime I come home from school my headphones don't work :G

annoying


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 31, 2014)

dat baron steal


----------



## Cronos (Jan 31, 2014)

DAT MIND GAME


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> everytime I come home from school my headphones don't work :G
> 
> annoying



solution: don't go to school anymore


I'm a genius np


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2014)

Didi said:


> welp seems like today is the day I'm wrong
> 
> 
> watch SK beat Roccat in that case





wtf it really is opposite day 



I guess yeay because that means Gambit will beat Fnatic!


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 31, 2014)

Didi said:


> solution: don't go to school anymore
> 
> 
> I'm a genius np



if only I could


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 31, 2014)

it just stopped working again WTF

it seems to happen everytime I take them off to go to the bathroom and when I come back it doesn't work

I just got them too

fml


----------



## Nim (Jan 31, 2014)

your headphones are haunted and play tricks on you whenever you leave


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 31, 2014)

Genjaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 31, 2014)

That rocketttttt woooow


----------



## Treerone (Jan 31, 2014)

Darien waits so long to ulti.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 31, 2014)

Good god this is tense =_=


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 31, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> your headphones are haunted and play tricks on you whenever you leave



tempted to call ghostbusters


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 31, 2014)

YEAAAAH GAMBIT


----------



## VoDe (Jan 31, 2014)

pffft

well done gambit


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2014)

fuck yeah based gambitos


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 31, 2014)

Didi said:


> wtf it really is opposite day
> 
> 
> 
> I guess yeay because that means Gambit will beat Fnatic!



This rings very true.

BASED GAMBIT


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 31, 2014)

The Fairy Tail chapter though.

How surprised I was.

Oh wait.


----------



## OS (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey guyz. Should I watch Black Lagoon with subs or dubs?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 31, 2014)

Subs.

Only anime worth anything with dubs is DBZ.


----------



## OS (Jan 31, 2014)

I only asked because it seems that there are many ethinicities in the show so it's fun to hear the accents.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 31, 2014)

all animes are better with subs

edit: animes? is that plural is it just anime? who knows.


----------



## Darth (Jan 31, 2014)

Won 7 games and lost 2 today in ranked. 

Not bad if i say so myself.


----------



## OS (Jan 31, 2014)

Where is based WAD?


----------



## αce (Jan 31, 2014)

> Only anime worth anything with dubs is DBZ.


l
o
l


are you serious right now
you realize the dub of dbz is garbage once you get past the age of 10
the only saving grace was the music since it was distinctly different from the japanese version
but even then i still prefer the japanese music since the glaring sound of the american made music is used far too much in inappropriate situations


iirc the best anime dub i've heard was full metal alchemist
or samurai champloo but that was a while ago so idk 




> all animes are better with subs


yeah pretty much
japanese voice actors are just generally better than the american anime voice actors


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 31, 2014)

so glad its friday.


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 31, 2014)

Why I ship J4 x Nami now.

[YOUTUBE]Gi0nfSXjXyQ[/YOUTUBE]

Coincidentally, Nami is my favorite female champ and J4 is my favorite male champ. OTP confirmed.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 31, 2014)

αce said:


> l
> o
> l
> 
> ...



Or maybe, I don't like hearing female voices on the manliest looking buff characters around at the time.

And the english dub for DBZ is still better than most big shows these days, I don't know what the fuck you've been smoking.

The japanese voices and soundtracks both sucked in DBZ.

But hey, whatever floats your boat, you're the only person I've met that likes the japanese version.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 31, 2014)

Synnia said:


> Why I ship J4 x Nami now.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Gi0nfSXjXyQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Coincidentally, Nami is my favorite female champ and J4 is my favorite male champ. OTP confirmed.



lol @nami being the guy and j4 the girl


----------



## OS (Jan 31, 2014)

αce said:


> l
> o
> l
> 
> ...



I think anyone with ears would prefer Eng Dub Goku compared to Jap dub goku though.



FMA and Samurai champloo dubs were pretty great.

I'd put in Afro samurai dubs too from what I remember. Soul Eater dubs too.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 31, 2014)

gotta agree with OS and vae

dbz english dub is one of the best dubbed anime of ALL TIME. even when 15 years old than most anime in this day and age, you won't find anime with excellent voice acting cast that DBZ had(english version).


----------



## Maerala (Jan 31, 2014)

So I wanted to see what all the fuss was about and sat down to watch this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz39GUm12WY[/YOUTUBE]

Probably the most horrifying experience of my life.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 31, 2014)

Maerala said:


> So I wanted to see what all the fuss was about and sat down to watch this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz39GUm12WY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Probably the most horrifying experience of my life.



the very first 5 minutes of that video made this a no-contest

like, i dnt even know what ace is on. like i told vae, gotta keep off dat molly man 

eng dub > japanese 

by faaar


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 31, 2014)

goku turning super saiyan was probably the GOAT scene of my childhood

also cowboy beebop, FMA, Samurai Champloo were great dubs


----------



## Maerala (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm still not sure if that scene was on loop or if that was seriously just a continuous thing.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 31, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> goku turning super saiyan was probably the GOAT scene of my childhood



trust me when i say

it was everybody's GOAT scene of their childhood


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 31, 2014)

it wasnt a loop adrian

its been a while but i think outlaw stars dub was good, ghost in a shell to


----------



## OS (Jan 31, 2014)

Maerala said:


> So I wanted to see what all the fuss was about and sat down to watch this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz39GUm12WY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Probably the most horrifying experience of my life.



Why didn't you ask us? I  could have stopped this



I remember when on youtube I said that the Jap voice was shit and got so much hate it was hilarious. I remember one time someone thought the voice was great because it was apparently hand picked by Toriyama. Dbztards at their finest.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 31, 2014)

I grew up watching DBZ dub so I prefer that.

But everything else in subs.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 1, 2014)

I liked Black Lagoon in dub.  Both have their advantages though, mostly to see the different VAs takes on Revy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 1, 2014)

oh yeah black lagoon dub is really good


----------



## Nim (Feb 1, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> all animes are better with subs
> 
> edit: animes? is that plural is it just anime? who knows.



anime is the plural of anime  since japanese use the same word for singular and plural


----------



## OS (Feb 1, 2014)

This Engrish in Black Lagoon though


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

you guys are shit

subs > dubs always


----------



## Nim (Feb 1, 2014)

has rainbowsheep as image in stream + cats in description = me follow


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

nim has to be the cutest person in here

don't beat me mister nim


----------



## Rax (Feb 1, 2014)

Rainbow sheep?

I've been practicing Aatrox to be my main.


----------



## Nim (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> nim has to be the cutest person in here
> 
> don't beat me mister nim



haha awww thanks pek I think there are cuter persons here though



Red Hero said:


> Rainbow sheep?










That game makes me sad, I was good... but couldn't do anything the moment fiora ulted q.q



lol I just saw that rainbowsheep is an official smiley here now xD  awesome!!


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2014)

GET SOME!

Fiora OP as fuck.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 1, 2014)

AP Malphite is so much fun

nuke their carry's, np


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 1, 2014)

Just hit level 30 :3 

Still pretty terrible but I've been on a good run with eve jungle lately.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 1, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> lol I just saw that rainbowsheep is an official smiley here now xD  awesome!!



  



SternRitter said:


> Just hit level 30 :3
> 
> Still pretty terrible but I've been on a good run with eve jungle lately.



level 30 is when the real fun starts

rest was a fluke


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> you guys are shit
> 
> subs > dubs always



Not in Dragon Ball Z.

Fucking scrub.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

DBZ's dubs are fucking awesome

I like Funimation's dub more than Oceanic though


FMA's and Samurai Champloo's Dub was also good

But i do agree that generally subs > dubs


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2014)

SternRitter said:


> Just hit level 30 :3
> 
> Still pretty terrible but I've been on a good run with eve jungle lately.



eve jungle is awesome. 

too bad i'm kinda terrible with her lol. 

What's your summoner name?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

WAD hit diamond 20 sec ago.


----------



## Nim (Feb 1, 2014)

Also played Eve Jungle around the time when she got her skill rework :3 no one seemed to like her after the changes! But I thought she was fun


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 1, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> level 30 is when the real fun starts
> 
> rest was a fluke







Darth said:


> eve jungle is awesome.
> 
> too bad i'm kinda terrible with her lol.
> 
> What's your summoner name?



Yeah I've been having real fun with her lately, was using Vi but shes so straight forward that it gets stale after a while. 

name is - AdamTaichou 
I'm on EUW if that makes any difference.


----------



## OS (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## OS (Feb 1, 2014)

[youtube]NAqj8R44y10[/youtube]


----------



## Nim (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay.. the laggs I have have something to do with my internet since skype was lagging too. And I also had the lagg spikes without Skype. Didn't run any other programs which need internet while playing q.q 
Mr Nim has to look into it later (sleeping now). So if you're fine with me randomly running into the enemy sometimes I would play with the lag for now.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 1, 2014)

play champions that you can do really well even with lag

like ryze, just mash your keyboard


----------



## Nim (Feb 1, 2014)

It's this kind of lag where nothing happens as if frozen and then all the skills and champions appear at the same time and everything explodes ._.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

Hah, only n00bs lag


----------



## Nim (Feb 1, 2014)

Vae said:


> Hah, only n00bs lag



Still did better that game than our mid! :ho


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2014)

ahh ok nim

thought it would be server side as others were having issues!

also, wtf at mr nims sleeping schedule


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

wish 2 complete


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 1, 2014)

watching legend of korra 

never actually watched season 2


----------



## Nim (Feb 1, 2014)

I think it was too rushed. Didn't like it as much as the first season :<


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

that's a pretty heavy nerf


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2014)

So I heard that Mandu was stepping down for a while because of chronic chest pain?


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 1, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I think it was too rushed. Didn't like it as much as the first season :<



That's what I've been hearing, so I decided I'd see for myself



Jiyeon said:


> So I heard that Mandu was stepping down for a while because of chronic chest pain?



Yep. Poor guy


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> So I heard that Mandu was stepping down for a while because of chronic chest pain?



He was electrocuted by a North Korean early on in his childhood and still feels phantom pains to this day. 

Tragic story.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> So I heard that Mandu was stepping down for a while because of chronic chest pain?


that's awful

do we know what's causing it?

i would hate to have any type of chronic pain, can see why he is stepping down


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 1, 2014)

Played a game with Vae and Chausie.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I carried hard






*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah I did ok, imo. I think


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh its you


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 1, 2014)

Uh oh..... I'm guessing your swain  

I apologise.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

jiyeon, do you like have really slow internet

you always bring up old news 

this is like a running gag now, hahaha

new feng shen ji was awesome


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

IT WILL TAKE MORE THAN AN APOLOGY

Like 2 apologies 
or something

:3


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm new!! I only started playing during pre-season haha. 
It was intimidating for me shyvana isn't my usual jungler it was a panic pick. Made things alot harder haha.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

still no dexter for clg..


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2014)

Darth said:


> He was electrocuted by a North Korean early on in his childhood and still feels phantom pains to this day.
> 
> Tragic story.


That's not even remotely funny.
It could be life threatening.


Chausie said:


> that's awful
> 
> do we know what's causing it?
> 
> i would hate to have any type of chronic pain, can see why he is stepping down


None of the doctors know what it is.



4N said:


> jiyeon, do you like have really slow internet
> 
> you always bring up old news
> 
> ...


I don't follow league closely anymore and the news is only 3 days old.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 1, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> wish 2 complete


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

SternRitter said:


> I'm new!! I only started playing during pre-season haha.
> It was intimidating for me shyvana isn't my usual jungler it was a panic pick. Made things alot harder haha.



Oh, why didn't you say so

I was like who is this person
Why is the 3rd blue buff taken at 18 minutes

Sorry for that game, and do not take it as anything personal, but do not gank my lane. I don't like junglers in general (when i am in a solo lane at least).


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 1, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Oh, why didn't you say so
> 
> I was like who is this person
> Why is the 3rd blue buff taken at 18 minutes
> ...



I was talking to chausie before it apologizing in advance incase I did terrible. 
Since I was Shyv I never bothered to take blue but every time I was going to ping Voli came and took it haha. 

It's ok I was expecting to receive some words that game, I'll remember it in future if we ever play again.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

Only thing left is to add % arpen to either runes or masteries. Or both.



SternRitter said:


> I was talking to chausie before it apologizing in advance incase I did terrible.
> Since I was Shyv I never bothered to take blue but every time I was going to ping Voli came and took it haha.
> 
> It's ok I was expecting to receive some words that game, I'll remember it in future if we ever play again.



Yeah Voli was an asshole.

I can give you some help and what not if you are interested
And ill tell you the information in a way that sounds believable enough to be true!


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

based gogeta


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 1, 2014)

cronos your avatar changes every hour


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 1, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Yeah Voli was an asshole.
> 
> I can give you some help and what not if you are interested
> And ill tell you the information in a way that sounds believable enough to be true!



Hmmm this sounds like a trap.  

I'm ok right now, got the gist of the game down now im just finding more champs I like to increase my pool before I start ranked. I'll hold you to this if I ever end up in the mythed EloHell.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

I just wanted to finish that game as fast as I could.

Never playing with Chausie again though, she's off my friends.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> cronos your avatar changes every hour



i'm not on that much, but almost !


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2014)

So I was watching OGN winter finals and some guy says he wants to see SKT vs TSM 
SKT already rolled TSM at worlds
SKT will always roll TSM, it wouldn't even be a contest.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

wtf vae


----------



## Nim (Feb 1, 2014)

sooo... the internet problem seems to be fixed  *trying out a dominion game* I hope it works *crosses fingers*


----------



## Nim (Feb 1, 2014)

Vae said:


> I just wanted to finish that game as fast as I could.
> 
> Never playing with Chausie again though, she's off my friends.



Again?


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

vae did chausie rustle your jimmies


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Oh, why didn't you say so
> 
> I was like who is this person
> Why is the 3rd blue buff taken at 18 minutes
> ...



lol that was dr dre

he likes to take the buffs!


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

I think that is supposed to stay between Vae and Chausie alone, it's their business and we should have absolutely no part in it, it would be just disrespectful and tasteless.

But yes, Cronos.



Chausie said:


> lol that was dr dre
> 
> he likes to take the buffs!



I know, that's why he is an asshole.
It's just that i wanted the buff because the enemy got his, and i couldn't do it alone. The 3rd buff was being done at 18 minutes though regardless.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

hahahahha gogeta


----------



## VoDe (Feb 1, 2014)

you're all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

fucking drama over a fucking game


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

shut up vode, drama is good


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 1, 2014)

just vae being vae


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> shut up vode, drama is good



Drama keeps us going


----------



## VoDe (Feb 1, 2014)

vae can fuck off


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

wasn't vae implying gogeta was immature like 2 days ago?
i love irony


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

How about you all go fucking die in a fire.

You wouldn't like it anymore than I did if someone intentionally fucks up opportunities in lane because it's ''funny to hear you mad''

So please, get the fuck out of here and stop acting like you're all any better.

This is just like the same reason Didi and WAD refuses to play with Gogeta.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

wad isn't playing with gogeta anymore ? wow


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

stop being morons

getting worked up over a game. if thats happening, then take a break. no need to get mad at each other.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> wad isn't playing with gogeta anymore ? wow



Yeah both him and Didi

Long story :3



4N said:


> stop being morons
> 
> getting worked up over a game. if thats happening, then take a break. no need to get mad at each other.



Gosh 4n you are right 



See guys we should all chill out

If you guys know what i am saying
If you guys can understand that type of humor

Ha.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

4N said:


> stop being morons
> 
> getting worked up over a game. if thats happening, then take a break. no need to get mad at each other.



Quite the hypocritical statement coming from you of all people.


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2014)

SternRitter said:


> Hmmm this sounds like a trap.
> 
> I'm ok right now, got the gist of the game down now im just finding more champs I like to increase my pool before I start ranked. I'll hold you to this if I ever end up in the mythed EloHell.



dis gai. 

dis gai has a sharp eye. 

trust me you don't want gogeta's help lol


----------



## VoDe (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> wad isn't playing with gogeta anymore ? wow



kinda funny, cause there's some people who doesn't play with wad anymore because his rages/flames

lol


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

CHAUSTER IS PLAYING MID

WTF

FCKING CLG


----------



## Treerone (Feb 1, 2014)

Why don't they just put bigfat in the jungle? He's still a sub. 

And I thought Dexter said he had his visa approved and everything was good.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Vae said:


> Quite the hypocritical statement coming from you of all people.



i dnt get mad at anyone

and if i do, i do take a break

nothing hyprocritical about that

you on the other hand tho.. 

stop behaving like an immature git over a game and playing the blame game. lashing out at any of us won't change anything.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

Darth said:


> dis gai.
> 
> dis gai has a sharp eye.
> 
> trust me you don't want gogeta's help lol



I got to Diamond 5 while you are stuck in your Plat 5 > : (

Plis.

I've taught 2 people
One of them got to Gold 2
The other to like Plat 4.

What are you giong to teach them
Your shot calling

hue



4N said:


> i dnt get mad at anyone
> 
> and if i do, i do take a break
> 
> ...



4N, pls.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

the threads


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2014)

4N said:


> CHAUSTER IS PLAYING MID
> 
> WTF
> 
> FCKING CLG



This was leaked like two days ago where have you all been?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

4N said:


> i dnt get mad at anyone
> 
> and if i do, i do take a break
> 
> ...



Yeaah, I'm playing the blame game when she straight up admitted she didn't do what I asked because it's fun to see me mad?

Seriously Kyle, just shut up you're looking even stupider than normally.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 1, 2014)

It was? I thought it was just leaked he was in the house.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2014)

let's just

put this past us

and be at peace

and harmony

hakuna matata


----------



## VoDe (Feb 1, 2014)

legit


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> wish 2 complete



Thank... God... Should've hit the damage mitigation too but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

But it makes sense Vode

Look at all her items


They all just make sense.
Shiv and Hydra provide an immense amount of AOE damage - with Katarina's W, Ult and Hydra's active, Katarina could probably wipe a team in an instant burst of hybrid damage.

If you look at all her defensive items now, because Katarina can easily get bursted down, they all help her achieve that goal by mitigating that possibility.
Sunfire provides even mroe AOE damage, Thornmail and FH just counter all incoming damage with their Unique Passives, and GA is huge not only because of the threat it provides, but also because usually focusing people with GA is suicidal in teamfights.

She isn't a genius per se, just ahead of the curve


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> I got to Diamond 5 while you are stuck in your Plat 5 > : (
> 
> Plis.
> 
> ...



Last time I checked I was plat 4? 

and honestly you're far too emotional and pedantic to actually help someone who's new at the game. I don't think anyone you help would benefit much at all tbh. Then again I have negative opinions about most ragers in League so you really shouldn't be surprised at my analysis. 

And my shot calling carried you in how many games so far? Keep making fun of it and np you won't have to worry about duo'ing with me anymore. So instead of begging me to play with you in your series I can go play with people who aren't assholes.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2014)

frens

frens pls

no fite


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

wow you guys are all going to end up hating each other


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

I already hate like 50% of the people here.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 1, 2014)

Vae said:


> I already hate like 50% of the people here.



and 100% of people here hates you


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

who was it here that said wad wasn't diamond material?
he's diamond on NA


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Why don't they just put bigfat in the jungle? He's still a sub.
> 
> And I thought Dexter said he had his visa approved and everything was good.



pretty sure bigfat declined

also i think dex got his visa approved late monday or early tuesday, not enough time to move i think


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

and if he wins his next promo he's going straight to diamond 3
l0l


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 1, 2014)

Inb4 wad gets demoted


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

VoDe said:


> and 100% of people here hates you



dont talk for other people man, i don't hate



αce said:


> who was it here that said wad wasn't diamond material?
> he's diamond on NA



i sure didn't


----------



## VoDe (Feb 1, 2014)

αce said:


> who was it here that said wad wasn't diamond material?
> he's diamond on NA



but it's NA

not saying wad isn't good... but comparing EUW and NA...



Cronos said:


> dont talk for other people man, i don't hate



it was a joke


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

Darth said:


> Last time I checked I was plat 4?
> 
> and honestly you're far too emotional and pedantic to actually help someone who's new at the game. I don't think anyone you help would benefit much at all tbh. Then again I have negative opinions about most ragers in League so you really shouldn't be surprised at my analysis.
> 
> And my shot calling carried you in how many games so far? Keep making fun of it and np you won't have to worry about duo'ing with me anymore. So instead of begging me to play with you in your series I can go play with people who aren't assholes.



Pathetic of you to sprout this bullshit on a joke post.
You even fell from Plat 4 before if we are going that far.

Fact is i've helped some people, more or less. I am only a mediocre jungler and a shitty support, but i easily am the best the top laner here and i am able to consistently win with ADC at this ranking as well, and if the guy just hit lvl 30 most if not all of us could teach him a thing or two.

Your decision making has also lost us or almost lost us the lane, if not the game as well. You can ask others and they'll tell you your decision making is awful. Fucking hell, you chased an enemy from our 2nd turret to their jungle alone with no vision the other day.

You even raged one game and when i told you to chill out you told me to stfu. I am not a saint but you fucking rage too and don't act like you are the light in a place full of shadows or smth.

Never did i beg for you to play with me, and dont bullshit about "not playing with assholes" when you keep playing with Vae.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

i don't think i've ever played with ace, probably why i respect him the most itt


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

EU servers so toxic


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

> i don't think i've ever played with ace, probably why i respect him the most itt



we share the blaze clg tears






also lmq has 3 people in the top 5 of challenger
and why is locodoco second on NA challenger
he couldn't even stay in diamond 1 consistently in korea


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

αce said:


> we share the blaze clg tears
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats not locodoco

thats dontmashme's smurf

ace pls


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

why nvm is that even locodoco
nvm
im dumnb


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

> thats not locodoco
> 
> thats dontmashme's smurf
> 
> ace pls




yo that shit is misleading as fuck
its locododo
i read it wrong



thats like ambitions smurf in korea
"midkingking"

fucking real
so misleading


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

αce said:


> yo that shit is misleading as fuck
> its locododo
> i read it wrong
> 
> ...



if it makes you feel any better

i fell for it too >_>

there is another in korea with a similar name to ambition's smurf

i forgot who it was tho. apparently he is another solo q god over there


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 1, 2014)

Guys.

Please.

What the fuck. Watch the NA LCS if you want to get mad.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

αce said:


> we share the blaze clg tears



that's a lot of tears


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2014)

αce said:


> and if he wins his next promo he's going straight to diamond 3
> l0l



idk that shit lies sometimes

said i was gonna get silver 2 after my promos just

but i got silver 3 instead



happened last season too

maybe the system hates me so likes to create false hope


----------



## Nim (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

LMQ going for the lcs summer split win


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

aphromo says hi


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

also more pause, at least one pause per game, get your shit together lcs


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

i can't get mad at NA LCS

only sad from watching CLG


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2014)

XDG are just gonna rolled by tsm.

Tell me when Curse is playing.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

VoDe said:


> but it's NA
> 
> not saying wad isn't good... but comparing EUW and NA...
> 
> ...



EUW is only different on high Diamond 1, that's the case with all the servers.

Only the highest ranks have a skill desparity on different servers.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Pathetic of you to sprout this bullshit on a joke post.
> You even fell from Plat 4 before if we are going that far.
> 
> Fact is i've helped some people, more or less. I am only a mediocre jungler and a shitty support, but i easily am the best the top laner here and i am able to consistently win with ADC at this ranking as well, and if the guy just hit lvl 30 most if not all of us could teach him a thing or two.
> ...



Fuck you Gogeta, you're way worse than me.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

hey guys look zuna has the same moves as me !


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

Vae said:


> Fuck you Gogeta, you're way worse than me.



Yeah i rage, yeah i am an asshole.
I don't deny it

You've admitted yourself that you are one. Or is that not supposed to be public somehow?

I didn't mean to offend you and that is still not my intention. Just stating it as it is. None of us here are saints so what the hell


----------



## VoDe (Feb 1, 2014)

Vae said:


> EUW is only different on high Diamond 1, that's the case with all the servers.
> 
> Only the highest ranks have a skill desparity on different servers.



i got a friend who transfered from EUNE to EUW

he was Gold II in EUNE, and he hardly keeps up with Silver in EUW


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

There's no nice person in this thread.

Except Nim.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

VoDe said:


> i got a friend who transfered from EUNE to EUW
> 
> he was Gold II in EUNE, and he hardly keeps up with Silver in EUW



WAD was Diamond 2 at one point in EUW.

He couldn't get in to Diamond V on NA for over 5 months.

Does this mean EUW is easier?

No.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

well wasn't wad high plat with a ton of ping on eu as well ?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm nice                   .


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

Vae said:


> There's no nice person in this thread.
> 
> Except Nim.



what do you mean i'm not a nice person


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2014)

i hate having so many cute cat gifs 

cause i never know what to use as my sig

and i don't really want to change my current one

but i got too many cute cat gifs

it's a dilemma


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

VoDe said:


> i got a friend who transfered from EUNE to EUW
> 
> he was Gold II in EUNE, and he hardly keeps up with Silver in EUW



Hey, man > : (

I was Plat 2 before i transferred from EUNE to EUW
Then i got to Diamond 5

Pros (Froggen WickD) have said that they are equal except in D1 where EUNE players dont care at all while at EUW they tryhard (well more or less)

So, Vae is right


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Pathetic of you to sprout this bullshit on a joke post.
> You even fell from Plat 4 before if we are going that far.
> 
> Fact is i've helped some people, more or less. I am only a mediocre jungler and a shitty support, but i easily am the best the top laner here and i am able to consistently win with ADC at this ranking as well, and if the guy just hit lvl 30 most if not all of us could teach him a thing or two.
> ...



lol that's bullshit, i never got demoted from plat 4.. wat? I was Plat 2 last season you twat. 

And lol @ you being the best top laner here. Dat ego doe. 

And no I didn't rage. I just tell you to shut up because you can be morbidly annoying. I generally never rage. 

And nah Vae isn't that bad. At least he's transparent and straightforward, and  not a bipolar child. I prefer playing with Vae over pretty much everyone in this thread that's on EU. And yes you were practically begging me to play with you. "I CAN'T CARRY ON MY OWN ANYMORE I NEED YOU FOR YOUR POST-LANING PHASE EXPERTISE PLZ CARRY ME HADY" more or less verbatim. 

And I dunno why you're so upset. It's just my opinion, but from what I've seen of your personality I think you'd be terrible at helping new players.


----------



## Nim (Feb 1, 2014)

Vae said:


> There's no nice person in this thread.
> 
> Except Nim.



<3



Chausie said:


> i hate having so many cute cat gifs
> 
> cause i never know what to use as my sig
> 
> ...



If they are small gifs, just use multiple ones xD


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

fu darth picking vae over me


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2014)

don't people say that about euw and na too?

euw just tries harder at a higher level

na mess around more

not necessarily one better/more skilled than the other


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> fu darth picking vae over me



you're never online


----------



## Mr Nim (Feb 1, 2014)

interesting and stuff


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

you guys never invite me


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> fu darth picking vae over me



i've played with you all of twice?

Maybe you'll be my #1 after the first 100 games or so.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> what do you mean i'm not a nice person



You're not fooling anyone, Cronos.

We both know the truth.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

Darth said:


> lol that's bullshit, i never got demoted from plat 4.. wat? I was Plat 2 last season you twat.
> 
> And lol @ you being the best top laner here. Dat ego doe.
> 
> ...



From those that actively post, who is actually a top laner main or close to my rating? 
Infamy is definitely better but he never posts so i didn't take him into account. You keep calling me out on things but why not post some proof as well. 

I asked you to help me out because it kept happening that i was losing games where i stomped my lane
I asked you for advice separately, all you did was go "just dont give a darn"
Yeah you'll be a gift to those new players.

I am upset? You are the one who started insulting me after i made a joke post.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

tsm just rolled over xdg

not even a stomp

its like xdg stopped trying after the first 15 minutes


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

Darth said:


> i've played with you all of twice?
> 
> Maybe you'll be my #1 after the first 100 games or so.







Vae said:


> You're not fooling anyone, Cronos.
> 
> We both know the truth.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> you guys never invite me



you're never online to invite


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 1, 2014)

Welp. This thread was more entertaining than XDGG vs. TSM.


----------



## Nim (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> you guys never invite me



I don't even have you on my friend list, I think. I'm always inviting everyone!


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Welp. This thread was more entertaining than XDGG vs. TSM.



lol @ bjergsen's 300 cs at 25 minutes.

yeah that was a pretty boring game. Hoping Cloud 9 and CLG make the night more interesting.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Welp. This thread was more entertaining than XDGG vs. TSM.



very true


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2014)

XDGG are just shit.

I don't know how they finished top 4 last season.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 1, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> XDGG are just shit.
> 
> I don't know how they finished top 4 last season.



Role swap?

Xmithie + Mancloud?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2014)

Still trash.


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2014)

Dis Shiphtur hype!


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

loving dis shiphtur hype 

coast better get their shit together


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos is only online every now and then, and even then he barely plays normals.


----------



## Nim (Feb 1, 2014)

do you wanna build a snowman? pek


----------



## Treerone (Feb 1, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> XDGG are just shit.
> 
> I don't know how they finished top 4 last season.



Xmithie was probably the best jungler in NA and he had good synergy with Mancloud allowing them to just snowball off of a fed assassin.

But for some reason Zuna has to stay in the team and the price of that is 1-7.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

i'd play normals if you guys invite me, i just don't really like it when playing alone


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2014)

but you're never online

to invite

so we can't invite you to normals as you aren't there


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

i'm always on skype so you can im me
if i don't reply i'm afk and so you know


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

that was such a god roam from shiphtur

totally outplayed lemon. well timed and his route allowed him to avoid the river ward. lemon smelled it coming but a reacted just A BIT late.

like damn


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

i didn't think this game would be interesting so i'm listening to a joe rogan podcast instead, should i tune in ?


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> i'm always on skype so you can im me
> if i don't reply i'm afk and so you know



i will try remember to!


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> i didn't think this game would be interesting so i'm listening to a joe rogan podcast instead, should i tune in ?



watch the game

CST is playing very well


----------



## OS (Feb 1, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> XDGG are just shit.
> 
> I don't know how they finished top 4 last season.



Because they were good?


----------



## OS (Feb 1, 2014)

Btw, caught up to everything Black Lagoon. It's fun but the metaphors hurt to hear.


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

> Still trash.



idk why you say things like this
do you not know how much of an impact a role swap is?

xmithie was the best jungler last split
yes even over meteos
along with mancloud best mid+jungle

they finished top 2 because they were a top 2 team with that combo


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

cst played their mid game pretty badly

like those 2 teamfights where they pretty much allowed themselves to get flanked/leona ulti'd easily gave c9 enough momentum to bring the pace back under their control. after that, there really wasn't anything else CST could do. they had good teamfight comp but c9 had way better peel and could dive past mundo straight for their carries... which is what they did.

not a terrible game from CST. they played well but those couple of mistakes costed them.


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

chauster yasuo
this should be
interesting


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

αce said:


> chauster yasuo
> this should be
> interesting



he is a good yasuo. one of the best i've seen so far from any high elo player on stream. played a lot of him on his smurf and high diamond before reset.

and he is already familiar with the ziggs match up.

a lot of this rides on how link plays the early game tho.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

ANOTHER PAUSE


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

a lot is dependent on a shyvana getting good ganks early aka pre 6 ? right


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

more is riding on nunu doing well
not really shyv
she's just going to farm even if she doesnt get pressure gg son dragon op


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> a lot is dependent on a shyvana getting good ganks early aka pre 6 ? right



no.

it depends on shyvana looking to push to get that bot tower and early drag. if link gets good objective control, then mid game should effectively be CLG's. CLG is gonna be looking to push and get those teamfights going as soon as possible. eliminate the objectives and force the fights.

cuz they aren't going to outpush Crs early at all.


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

why does nien have a hard on for doran blade


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

αce said:


> more is riding on nunu doing well
> not really shyv
> she's just going to farm even if she doesnt get pressure gg son dragon op



from CRS's point of view,yes.

link has equal importance here and if he can control his jungle.

right now, CRS is setting the pace with the fast pushing and making sure clg remains shoved so they can contest dragon easier.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

Never again pls.

I haven't felt so useless in a long time, there was nothing I could do except go full tank and try to zone Vayne.

RANKED PLS.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 1, 2014)

**


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

yep, just like i stated

clg wanted to push faster than CRS can, get that lvl advantage and force the fights. if htey couldn't do this, then CRS will just push them around all day long.

but crs right now is executing their plan a lot better.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 1, 2014)

CLG has had no answer for the Curse game and no answer during the Dig game.

Doublelift rates Vayne as trash and continues to pick him. Idk


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

doublelift can't dodge skill shots for shit


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

gg clg sucks


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

why the hell would you say clg wants to push, their pushing team sucks, worst push team ever


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Treerone said:


> CLG has had no answer for the Curse game and no answer during the Dig game.



they can't.

CRS has a better team comp geared for pushing. 

CLG's comp is geared for fighting. CRS constantly pushing them in/getting them low means CLG can't fight. the early game for clg was very critical because they needed some gold advantage of some kind, get some items, fight and set the pace of the game. 

didn't work out that way. so now CRS doesn't even have to fight, just push them in all day err day. CLG cannot farm against a team comp like CRS so in the end CLG only falls further and further behind.

saw this coming a mile away. :\


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

BEING STUCK IN BASE FOR 30 MIN WAS HORRIBLE GUIZE.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> why the hell would you say clg wants to push, their pushing team sucks, worst push team ever



they can't push 5v5

but 3v1 they can. hence laning phase and getting drag were crucial so they get gold flow. neither of this happened.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

yes

this is exactly what clg needed


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

uh
NA
level
throws


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

zeke a little too trigger happy


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

sigh
nien
fucking
tonsoh


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

nien is making this way too hard for anyone to defend him


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

YES

GO CLG 

CLG!!!


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

damn curse is really bad at fighting


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

nien with the two kindlegems


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> damn curse is really bad at fighting



no they aren't

their comp isn't for fighting. its for pushing.

CLG's comp is geared specifically for teamfights. 

they win their fights, they can push - CLG

they can push and harass clg from far. they become too low to do anything and they have an advantage if a fight breaks out - CRS

zekent needed to ult earlier but he was cocky and saved it/


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> damn curse is really bad at fighting



Uh, it's just CLG's team comp is stronger in teamfights than Curse. Curse's plan was to poke and siege hard.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 1, 2014)

It's obvious CLG can't push anywhere as good as Curse can in the early game but CLG just looked like they didn't know what to do. At least in my opinion.

They have made a good comeback as they didn't fall too behind but it doesn't look like they have the strongest early game if something goes wrong.


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

lol
crs sucks


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

they could of disengaged much better they just sucked at positioning and miss timing ults


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 1, 2014)

Well I got ninja'd by 4N.

Also CLG playing this better when they're behind compare to their other games


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

curse now are just "uuuh wat do"


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 1, 2014)

Treerone said:


> It's obvious CLG can't push anywhere as good as Curse can in the early game but CLG just looked like they didn't know what to do. At least in my opinion.
> 
> They have made a good comeback as they didn't fall too behind but it doesn't look like they have the strongest early game if something goes wrong.



Eh the problem was CLG needed items. Like 4N said, CLG could've pushed somewhere 3 v 1 and get the gold / objectives for their items but because Curse did it better, CLG can't do anything but farm under their turret.

Yeah they don't have the strongest early game because CLG wanted the mid/late game.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Uh, it's just CLG's team comp is stronger in teamfights than Curse. Curse's plan was to poke and siege hard.



mhm.



Treerone said:


> It's obvious CLG can't push anywhere as good as Curse can in the early game but CLG just looked like they didn't know what to do. At least in my opinion.
> 
> They have made a good comeback as they didn't fall too behind but it doesn't look like they have the strongest early game if something goes wrong.



no

crs played early game brilliantly

like they had 7 turrets before 30 mins.

however clg got a fight. which is what they wanted. thats what their comp is for. 

they won that fight and got baron. this stopped crs in their tracks because they could no longer push as hard. the momentum basically shifted. since then clg been making the rights moves with crs (mainly zekent) screwing up the counterengages.

the later this goes on, the worst it becomes for CRS.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

αce said:


> lol
> crs sucks



They tried to do what CLG did to them.

TOO BAD IT DIDN'T WORK.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> they could of disengaged much better they just sucked at positioning and miss timing ults


yes. crs screwed up the disengage. a lot of rode on zekent and he did it well earlier but now it doesn't even matter if he gets it off.



Cronos said:


> curse now are just "uuuh wat do"



they can't do anything. just like CST vs C9, after a certain point, it was all C9's game because of their team comp.

this is CLG's game to throw.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

Holy shit Chauster Double synergy is alive.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

CHAUSTER IS A GOD


----------



## Treerone (Feb 1, 2014)

CHAUSGOD


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

THE GOD HAS SPOKEN CHAUSTER

DOUBLELIFT THE HERO

YEEEAAAH BABY


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

what the fuck
yasuo isbalanced


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2014)

Nunu does a lot.

That fight was unreal doe. Yasuo's shield is pretty dumb.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

no double sucked


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 1, 2014)

Marcus ‏@LoLDyrus 1m

IS THAT HIM?!?!?! CHAUSTER???

REDDIT PLS I WANT TO SEE THAT ENDING AGAIN.


----------



## Nim (Feb 1, 2014)

I like it when someone who was losing first turns everything around :3


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> no double sucked



you're dumb

doublelift saved him

then chauster went back in after getting his shield from passive and proc'd his 3rd Q and ulti'd

excellent teamwork from both of them. that synergy was fcking on-point.


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

chauster is the hero they need
but not the one they deserve


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

fcking lol'd


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

4N said:


> you're dumb
> 
> doublelift saved him
> 
> ...



why call me dumb you little bitch i was saying double sucked throughout the game


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

> why call me dumb you little bitch



i actually just lol'd


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> why call me dumb you little bitch i was saying double sucked throughout the game



Called it, I knew your niceness was just a facade.

WELL DONE BREAKING IT, KYLE.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

4n just massively annoys me for some reason


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Vae said:


> Called it, I knew your niceness was just a facade.
> 
> WELL DONE BREAKING IT, KYLE.



ALL PLANNED



Cronos said:


> 4n just massively annoys me for some reason



your posts this game when they were wrong as hell annoyed me for some reason

lrn2read the game before calling someone out you little cunt nugget.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2014)

why'd the casters say eg were gonna come in and take everyone by storm?

right from the start, even qualifying, eg said they didn't think they were going to make it and were making plans for the coke league thing instead


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2014)

Daydreamin is so pretty, I wanna cry.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

really ? i was wrong while you were just stating the fucking obvious and being a parrot towards what the casters were saying, i mean damn boy i know kobe is pretty but you don't have to suck his dick so hard


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Chausie said:


> why'd the casters say eg were gonna come in and take everyone by storm?
> 
> right from the start, even qualifying, eg said they didn't think they were going to make it and were making plans for the coke league thing instead



classic case of everyone looking down on NA

EG can be top 4 though. lots of room to grow, especially with pobelter.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> really ? i was wrong while you were just stating the fucking obvious and being a parrot towards what the casters were saying, i mean damn boy i know kobe is pretty but you don't have to suck his dick so hard



I don't get this post.

But guys, just enjoy the last game of the NA LCS.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

like i said stating the obvious, maybe you should take riv's job and just spew shit all game and let's call it casting and analysing the game


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

also i wasn't wrong you just missunderstood my post which i explained afterwards and you agreed, gtfo my thread scrub


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't get this post.
> 
> But guys, just enjoy the last game of the NA LCS.



cronos is mentally handicapped



Cronos said:


> like i said stating the obvious, maybe you should take riv's job and just spew shit all game and let's call it casting and analysing the game



you call it the obvious yet you were wrong as hell and disagreed with me at every turn (except for once)

cry more, moron.


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2014)

omg so much drama wat's wrong with you ppl? iz just gaem y u heff to be upset?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

Omg Kyle it's just a gaem y u heff to get upset.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2014)

4N said:


> classic case of everyone looking down on NA
> 
> EG can be top 4 though. lots of room to grow, especially with pobelter.



maybe the kids on reddit

but the players themselves never said it. quite the opposite, actually.

it's like, i don't remember anyone on alliance saying they were going to stomp, only kids on reddit and some news articles going 'OMG EU SUPERTEAM'

(though i may be wrong about alliance. i don't remember hearing them say that)

i just don't think the casters should be saying things that they read on reddit like that


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> also i wasn't wrong you just missunderstood my post which i explained afterwards and you agreed, gtfo my thread scrub



w/e man

im done. game is over. clg we won. may not be friends but we both fans so yay


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

you said shyvana was supposed to make a big early game impact which is a no

get an early drag against a nunu which is a no

clg looking to push which is a no

three strikes you out


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

THE HYPOCRITICAL KYLE STRIKES AGAIN, GETTING MAD AT GAME RELATED THINGS EVEN THOUGH HE TOLD ME NOT TO.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

fuck the game this is much more fun


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Darth said:


> omg so much drama wat's wrong with you ppl? iz just gaem y u heff to be upset?





Vae said:


> Omg Kyle it's just a gaem y u heff to get upset.



damn you all 

its always after a clg game bro

all of our major arguments always starts off with some CLG discussion

ALWAYS

god i love this game. only time i ever felt so empassioned about a team was when i used to watch cricket and supported Australia and Chelsea FC for football.

CLG driving those emotions in me man.


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2014)

4N said:


> damn you all
> 
> its always after a clg game bro
> 
> ...



still gonna get stomped by TSM


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

Hypocritical ^ (use bro) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

i might find  4n annoying but as a fellow clg fan and now finding out he's a fellow chelsea fan i might drop my axe, sure


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

> still gonna get stomped by TSM


which then leads to tsm's amazing record against koreans when we send them to an international tournament


/BUTTHURT


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> i might find  4n annoying but as a fellow clg fan and now finding out he's a fellow chelsea fan i might drop my axe, sure



CLG and Chelsea both suck balls.

Come at me.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

fucking c9 tsm bandwagonners


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> you said shyvana was supposed to make a big early game impact which is a no
> 
> get an early drag against a nunu which is a no
> 
> ...



shyvana wanted to early push with CLG bot lane to get the tower, get the drag. i said 3v1, not 5v5. reading comprehension too hard.

early drag against a nunu who was top while 3 of them were in bot. yes, it was very possible and thats the whole point of having 2 people in bot lane, for better drag control. they already knew Cop and Zekent will never 2v2 Rush Hour so they put Rush Hour in the bot lane for better positioning on drag.

CLG's comp was never made for pushing. I stated that CLG will want to push early in their respective lanes, get the drag and try to fight as much as possible or else they just get bullied all day long.



Vae said:


> THE HYPOCRITICAL KYLE STRIKES AGAIN, GETTING MAD AT GAME RELATED THINGS EVEN THOUGH HE TOLD ME NOT TO.



pfft you shouldn't talk.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

Vae said:


> CLG and Chelsea both suck balls.
> 
> Come at me.



but what about the potential


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 1, 2014)

Cronos said:


> fucking c9 tsm bandwagonners



Hey.

Fuck you too.


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2014)

αce said:


> which then leads to tsm's amazing record against koreans when we send them to an international tournament
> 
> 
> /BUTTHURT



WE'RE TALKING ABOUT NA LCS. GAWD.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

of course they can push 3v1 that's like hurr durrr


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

Darth said:


> still gonna get stomped by TSM



but this ain't

even

CLG's final form yet



Vae said:


> Hypocritical ^ (use bro) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



suck a dick



Cronos said:


> i might find  4n annoying but as a fellow clg fan and now finding out he's a fellow chelsea fan i might drop my axe, sure



damn all my fire just evaporated



Vae said:


> CLG and Chelsea both suck balls.
> 
> Come at me.



go jump off an iceberg fgt.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

also "rush hour" has been shit all split thus far link in jungle was their best player so far and that's saying something


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

this is like the most unlikely of parterships, watch me and 4n become duo buddies and out rank you all


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

sneaky too sneaky for meteos


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 1, 2014)

clg won?

...yay.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2014)

I just don't understand why Bronze never listen to instructions.

Ping the shit out of a vulnerable vayne we have Thresh, Me (fed pantheon), and Vi up they dive a blitzcrank between two towers and give vayne a double.

Tell them to go back because the other team took baron, they all stay around a warded red buff that I said was warded and get killed.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 1, 2014)

we will never understand the bronze.


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2014)

I just don't get how C9 always plays so goddamn well. They are easily the most consistent team in NA. Even when it looks like they're losing out on a kill or an objective, they still somehow manage to trade for something else and almost always somehow end up ahead.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 1, 2014)

we will never understand pro teams either.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2014)

Snoopeh is cancer. Snoopeh is AIDS.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

dammit snoopeh

why u derping like dis


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2014)

And this poor Kayle always getting rekt trying to help him.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 1, 2014)

Darth said:


> I just don't get how C9 always plays so goddamn well. They are easily the most consistent team in NA. Even when it looks like they're losing out on a kill or an objective, they still somehow manage to trade for something else and almost always somehow end up ahead.



Why they are one of my favorites teams. But in this thread, it seems liking C9 / TSM is taboo sometimes.

However, Snoopeh playing really badly this game :/ A lot of NA teams make mistakes against C9 and C9 just takes advantage of that.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

i forgive you for liking tsm, maybe even c9 eventually


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2014)

well that was a fun solo queue game. that one team with snoopeh was pretty bad tho


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2014)

aww man 

watching eg is like watching 5 randoms who don't even know how to use the chat feature


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

damn xdg at the bottom

who would have thought that at the beginning of this LCS


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2014)

TSM vs C9 tomorrow, BATTLE FOR FIRST PLACE HYPE HYPE HYPE


----------



## Cronos (Feb 1, 2014)

i thought xdg would suck and was really surprised after that first game but nope


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 1, 2014)

Darth said:


> TSM vs C9 tomorrow, BATTLE FOR FIRST PLACE HYPE HYPE HYPE



I honestly don't know who win. o.o

c9 pls rito


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2014)

> well that was a fun solo queue game. that one team with snoopeh was pretty bad tho



ok i lol'd


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

I've decided that ADC is no longer my main.

Swapping to mid.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 1, 2014)

yes, because swapping to a position you don't main will get you better results

totally


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2014)

w0w, I just got carried so hard.

#feelsgoodandbad


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 1, 2014)

As a fellow countryman and jungler I feel bad for snoopeh  

I feel my best role is jungle but I still hate playing it the most, probably because I usually get hit with the blame game but fuck it. I'd rather jungle than have 2 mids or 2 adc's etc.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

snoopeh made some bad plays tho that cost his team so much

the fact they even lasted that long says how different those fights would have gone had Pobelter saved his ult for better opportunities as opposed to using it to save snoopeh on at least 2 different occasions.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> yes, because swapping to a position you don't main will get you better results
> 
> totally



I'm better at mid than ADC these days.

Also I'm not swapping for results, I'm swapping because I enjoy mid more, and I'm going to be playing mid for a team.

But hey, I better listen to the bronze who knows nothing about the situation.


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 1, 2014)

4N said:


> snoopeh made some bad plays tho that cost his team so much
> 
> the fact they even lasted that long says how different those fights would have gone had Pobelter saved his ult for better opportunities as opposed to using it to save snoopeh on at least 2 different occasions.



Yeah I know what you mean, Although I don't bother too much about LCS I still feel slight bias towards Snoopeh because he's the only pro scottish player haha. 
Everyone has a bad game now and again. just move on and focus on the next game.


----------



## OS (Feb 1, 2014)

So i got to thinking. Wouldn't it be beneficial to give the current tanks face of the mountain? Especially mundo so that it gives a lot of health to your adc or apc.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

OS said:


> So i got to thinking. Wouldn't it be beneficial to give the current tanks face of the mountain? Especially mundo so that it gives a lot of health to your adc or apc.



The build path is completely useless for a solo laner and would fuck them over way too hard to even be close to worth.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 1, 2014)

Vae said:


> I'm better at mid than ADC these days.
> 
> Also I'm not swapping for results, I'm swapping because I enjoy mid more, and I'm going to be playing mid for a team.
> 
> But hey, I better listen to the bronze who knows nothing about the situation.



>implying that im bronze

but I understand. mid is pretty fun


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2014)

You're either Bronze or Silver.

It's all the same to me.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 1, 2014)

whatever you say


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

When i get to Dia 4 or 3 like the client is telling me, ill be heading towards expanding the roles i can play as well as my  champ pool.

On the lists Swain, Orianna, LB are for mid
For ADC Graves and Jinx
For Top Udyr and practice Jarvan some more.

Maybe Thresh for Support
Fuck jungle

Any new years resolution for you guys


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> When i get to Dia 4 or 3 *like the client is telling me*



What's this now? I keep hearing about it.



> Any new years resolution for you guys



I wish I liked/could play other top laners.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 1, 2014)

if you go to your leagues, to the right above your most played champs it will tell you where you will go when you win your next promos

sometimes it lies though, did for me and a few others i know.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 1, 2014)

Not sure how accurate it is but go to your leagues tab on your right it will tell you where you will get placed if you won x out of y matches (basically when you win promos).

Play GP. I think you might like him


----------



## Maerala (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh, I see. It says the same thing for a lot of people (everyone in Diamond 5 will go directly to D3 if they win next promos). Sounds questionable.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2014)

it only says so if _your mmr is currently higher than the one you *just entered*_


----------



## VoDe (Feb 2, 2014)

i don't get why people play Nida and even less why play Bruiser Nida

she brings nothing for the team


----------



## Nim (Feb 2, 2014)

Vae said:


> I've decided that ADC is no longer my main.
> 
> Swapping to mid.



haha I noticed you playing mid a lot these days


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 2, 2014)

VoDe said:


> i don't get why people play Nida and even less why play Bruiser Nida
> 
> she brings nothing for the team


AP Nidalee one-shots supports and Bruiser Nidalee split pushes


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 2, 2014)

Cause especially back when she used to get bonus resistances in cougar,  she was immovable bully in lane. Just auto attack you to death and heal up any  damage you might do before she escapes due to retarded mobility.


----------



## hammer (Feb 2, 2014)

is it bad i been playing league for several months come in here to see what is going on and understand nothing you guys said


----------



## VoDe (Feb 2, 2014)

hammer said:


> is it bad i been playing league for several months come in here to see what is going on and understand nothing you guys said


----------



## hammer (Feb 2, 2014)

dont look down on my VoDe


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, if you're bronze or not even level 30 yet then it's not that weird.


----------



## hammer (Feb 2, 2014)

I feel slightly better

also I have a question why would a team all go mid when there is a level 9 karthusI was so close to a penta


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

Teams usually group to take towers and things, but that's a bit of a higher level thing to do.


----------



## hammer (Feb 2, 2014)

but it seems weird to do that with karthuse's abilities.


----------



## Nim (Feb 2, 2014)

10/6/15 Stats with Ziggs while lagging, imagine if I had no laggs


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

[youtube]hjYyDK9Gir8[/youtube]
HOLY SHIT THIS OFF THE RECORD IS SO MUCH BETTER THAN BLAZE VS KTB


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

Has anyone gotten the icon for warring kingdoms tryndamere?  I won two summoners rift games but got nothing.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

You need to do it in 2 matchmade games, not just 2 games alone.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2014)

suck my dick vae


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

That's quite rude.

Why so rude?


----------



## Nim (Feb 2, 2014)

Vae said:


> That's quite rude.
> 
> Why so rude?



So you're calling yourself rude since you're saying the same thing all the time!


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

No, I'm just a nice guy.

But Cronos is rude.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2014)

i'm a nice guy


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

Vae said:


> You need to do it in 2 matchmade games, not just 2 games alone.



When you say matchmade you mean normals and ranked right?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

When it says matchmade I'm pretty sure that means a premade.


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

So I gotta duo?


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 2, 2014)

it doesn't have to be ranked


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

I've already won 2 normal games so i don't know why i don't have the tryndamere one.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

It might take a while for it to appear.


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

Vae said:


> [youtube]hjYyDK9Gir8[/youtube]
> HOLY SHIT THIS OFF THE RECORD IS SO MUCH BETTER THAN BLAZE VS KTB



this was actually pretty fcking hilarious. pre-game chat especially. kakao is such a troll 

also, i didn't know flash was with kt rolster. its pretty cool that even though he doesn't play league professionally he still hangs with the guys and cheers them on.


...

no one posts cute pictures of dogs. i don't even like cats but that looks so adorable right now


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh yeah I need to play 3v3 and ARAM today to get the RIven and Diana icons.  Thanks for reminding me, OS.


----------



## Nim (Feb 2, 2014)

4N said:


> no one posts cute pictures of dogs. i don't even like cats but that looks so adorable right now



I posted a cute dog yesterday or so!




[YOUTUBE]1SqBdS0XkV4[/YOUTUBE]

IT'S SO TINY look a the big finger next to it pek


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

I HAVE REDEEMED MY RENEKTON FROM THE 1-9 1 HOUR 10 MIN GAME.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

man i dont even know if i should watch the super bowl or lcs

such conflict, much confuse


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2014)

weed superbowl would not miss


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

you can watch both at the same time, honestly.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 2, 2014)

who cares about handegg


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2014)

handegg is pretty cool actually, even tho i stopped watching it myself


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

Haha yeah I'm gonna call it handegg because it's so smart and funny! Not like the word is because it's a foot long ball, and they call football soccer, HOW DARE THEY EVEN THOUGH AN ENGLISHMAN CAME UP WITH THE WORD.

BLASPHEMY.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

tbh it peeves me to hear it football be called soccer in 'murica

nothing against the term but calling it football makes more sense imo, especially when all the other regions in the world calls it football.

why did europe drop the term tho? always been curious.


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2014)

JUST WATCHED CLG vs CURSE FROM YESTERDAY


FUCK YEAH CLG


GET BLOWN THE FUCK OUT CURSE


----------



## VoDe (Feb 2, 2014)

hmmmm i wonder what to buy next

Fizz or Zed or Talon

or maybe Hecarim/Rengar


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 2, 2014)

buy zed

pretend you're faker

fuck up a play

???

profit


----------



## VoDe (Feb 2, 2014)

maybe i start playing jungle zed


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2014)

lol yesterday's drama


I think we can conclude that we're all rude toxic assholes


after all, we're league players


----------



## Chausie (Feb 2, 2014)

4N said:


> tbh it peeves me to hear it football be called soccer in 'murica
> 
> nothing against the term but calling it football makes more sense imo, especially when all the other regions in the world calls it football.
> 
> why did europe drop the term tho? always been curious.



Football is also called soccer due to the term association football, which was shortened to soccer

is that what you mean?


----------



## Nim (Feb 2, 2014)

Played Nocturne in an aram :3 he is cool! Will definitely try him in jungle when I have to jungle next time.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

VoDe said:


> maybe i start playing jungle zed



Or you could play him mid, his only good lane.

4-1 ranked today, CARRY ME MORE HADY PLS.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 2, 2014)

lol vae getting carried


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm awesome.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 2, 2014)

Vel'Koz confirmed?

[YOUTUBE]KEQO_RbRYOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VoDe (Feb 2, 2014)

confirmed long time ago


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 2, 2014)

Synnia said:


> Vel'Koz confirmed?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KEQO_RbRYOE[/YOUTUBE]



my ears o_o

turned it way up cuz his silent talking voice

he starts screaming and I was like aDGAFHGFHGRNHJRY


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

this game seems like one of those games where both teams try to see who can derp harder

CLG is only sort of playing better but miscommunications seems to be a major issue right now for all 2 of them.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't like the next champion. We need a new Melee/Tank in the game, not this stuff.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

Shozan said:


> I don't like the next champion. *We need a new Melee/Tank *in the game, not this stuff.



Lol we really don't.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

CLG so fucking bad losing to this XDGG trash.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2014)

nien is terrible. also their positioning


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

holy crap

nien did nothing for the fcking entire game

its like after laning phase, he goes brain dead or something

how the hell do let leblanc push in every single lane (SOLO), keep the map pressure and not have a response for that? you have fcking teleport ffs.

well played by vulcan tho. their vision control was really good but CLG. like holy shit. this fcking team.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 2, 2014)

hahahahhaha CLG lost

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Treerone (Feb 2, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> CLG so fucking bad losing to this XDGG trash.



Aren't you a Curse fan?



4N said:


> holy crap
> 
> nien did nothing for the fcking entire game
> 
> ...



He never does anything.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

4N said:


> holy crap
> 
> nien did nothing for the fcking entire game
> 
> ...



BUT KYLE, NIEN LOOKED OKAY THE FIRST 2 GAMES, WHY ARE YOU BASHING HIM? PAST RESULTS SURE DIDN'T MATTER.

Boy don't you look dumb right about now.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

What does me being a Curse fan have to do with CLG losing to XDG?


----------



## Treerone (Feb 2, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> What does me being a Curse fan have to do with CLG losing to XDG?



Just calling CLG trash is kinda funny imo.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

Fucking Nien was like non existent.

Aphro just got caught over and over.

It was like watching a Bronze game.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Just calling CLG trash is kinda funny imo.



I'm primarily a SKT T1/CJ Blaze fanboy.

Curse are just my NA team.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2014)

pretty sure even monte will give up on them soon enough


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

Monte is going to make Nien sleep in the dumpster and force Aphro and Double to sleep on the roof.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

Vae said:


> BUT KYLE, NIEN LOOKED OKAY THE FIRST 2 GAMES, WHY ARE YOU BASHING HIM? PAST RESULTS SURE DIDN'T MATTER.
> 
> Boy don't you look dumb right about now.



because those games he actually did well and kept his team in the game/did better than everyone else on his team.

the only who looks dumb here is you because you keep proving what a little immature little brat you are everytime something never goes your way or anytime no one agrees with you. also, anytime you are in the wrong or receive your own treatment, you behave like a little bitch.

magnus pls. go play on your shitty server and have darth carry you more, trash.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

You're not a fanboy of SKT T1.

You're just a bandwagoner.

They're different things.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

4N said:


> because those games he actually did well and kept his team in the game
> 
> the only who looks dumb here is you because you keep proving what a little immature little brat you are everytime something never goes your way or anytime no one agrees with you. also, anytime you are in the wrong or receive your own treatment, you behave like a little bitch.
> 
> magnus pls. go play on your shitty server and have darth carry you more, trash.



Why you so mad bruh? Like you never point out past opinions 

Poor little Kyle doesn't know what to do except rage 

Is just gaem, y u heff to be med.

Too bad EUW has better players than NA in this thread


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

Vae said:


> Why you so mad bruh? Like you never point out past opinions
> 
> Poor little Kyle doesn't know what to do except rage
> 
> ...



i'd rather play with people who are trash and get along as opposed to play with  better players whose egos are too big and argue with each other every other game and then bitch in this thread about it.

and its hilarious how you are trying to make me out to be some toxic person just because i correctly called you out yesterday for being a baby. everyone says this about you, even yourself. 

good luck trying to prove me being otherwise. at least i treat my friends like actually people and don't instantly lose it just because something doesn't go my way.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

Sorry bruh, we've had like 2 serious fights in the past 3 months.

Unlike what I hear about NA, every time WAD bitches about your shitty performance to me and tells me how horrible it is to play with you.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

Vae said:


> You're not a fanboy of SKT T1.
> 
> You're just a bandwagoner.
> 
> They're different things.



You're going to say I'm a bandwagoner?


I watch all of SKT's games and I like all of their players, but I'm a bandwagoner?

Lol k.


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

What do you guys think about JK rowling saying that Harry and Hermoine should have been together?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm at my wits end with Voyboy.

He better do well today.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> You're going to say I'm a bandwagoner?
> 
> 
> I watch all of SKT's games and I like all of their players, but I'm a bandwagoner?
> ...



Yeah, a bandwagoner watches all of their games too.

All you did was jump on the bandwagon after you realized they were the best team in the world, you never even mentioned them before they stomped worlds.

And how do you like their players when you know next to nothing about them?
Based on their plays?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

OS said:


> What do you guys think about JK rowling saying that Harry and Hermoine should have been together?



I agree with the statement, I never liked Ron to begin with, he was always a selfish prick until the end, and even then he was still quite the baby.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

OS said:


> What do you guys think about JK rowling saying that Harry and Hermoine should have been together?



Nah.

Ron deserved Hermione imo.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

Vae said:


> Sorry bruh, we've had like 2 serious fights in the past 3 months.
> 
> Unlike what I hear about NA, every time WAD bitches about your shitty performance to me and tells me how horrible it is to play with you.



you've had more than 2 fights. so not only are you a compulsive liar, you can't count either. 

and this isn't anything WAD doesn't tell me himself. he actually told me the other night so again, what you are trying to say here??? 

vae pls. you are only making yourself look more pathetic here. :

but then again, this isn't anything new.

this shit always starts with CLG somehow. its like a gag of sorts.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

OS said:


> What do you guys think about JK rowling saying that Harry and Hermoine should have been together?



hmmm

i honestly preferred ron and hermoine.

like ron was indeed a selfish ass with some really immature moments here and there but i felt hermoine balanced out his cons pretty well. i think they were a better fit together than anyone else in the series.

harry and ginny was sort out of the blue. wasn't a fan of it at first but its like w/e. i wanted harry with luna


----------



## Treerone (Feb 2, 2014)

I always thought Harry would end up with Hermione until the last part. Seemed to make more sense.


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

4N said:


> hmmm
> 
> i honestly preferred ron and hermoine.
> 
> ...



Luna is fine with who she got


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

4N said:


> you've had more than 2 fights. so not only are you a compulsive liar, you can't count either.
> 
> and this isn't anything WAD doesn't tell me himself. he actually told me the other night so again, what you are trying to say here???
> 
> ...



I said we've had 2 serious fights, one of them I wasn't involved in and that was the Gogeta AFKing thing, then there was me raging balls at Chausie for trolling.

So my abilities to count is actually fine, but hey, whatever floats your boat.

And I mentioned WAD because you say you all just get along on NA, when in reality WAD rages about games probably more than anyone on EU except Gogeta.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 2, 2014)

I should just leave this thread like WAD did.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2014)

woah guys why can't you just get along with everyone like me


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

Ya'll so toxic to each other.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2014)

wait wad left the thread ? i've actually done that before, i should do that.. next week when classes start !


----------



## Nim (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I should just leave this thread like WAD did.



Why won't you just love me Terry.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 2, 2014)

OS said:


> What do you guys think about JK rowling saying that Harry and Hermoine should have been together?



idk. i like how the heros friend gets the girl, makes a change and makes it less clich?, i suppose

i can imagine fandom is going wild at this though


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

Cronos said:


> wait wad left the thread ? i've actually done that before, i should do that.. next week when classes start !



He left NF, not the thread specifically.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

Never shipped Harry with Luna tbh.

They don't balance each other out properly enough imo.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2014)

harry x hermione - ron should have died


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 2, 2014)

Vae said:


> Why won't you just love me Terry.



I love you bb. 

I love everyone on this thread. Except Cronos.

I don't know who he is. And Vode.


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

Come back based WAD.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

His brother died.

Can't kill him too.


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2014)

OS said:


> Luna is fine with who she got



Luna and Neville didn't end up together


they should have

but alas they didn't





Yeah Harry + Ginny was stupid because Rowling totally forgot to write about it and then had to go all 'the beast inside him'-crap for the 6th book out of nowhere
Ginny also had like zero personality because well Rowling never wrote about her pretty much
Then again I don't know who Harry should've ended up with otherwise


but Hermione and Ron ending up together was okay since that was like foreshadowed so many times from the very beginning, always had the awkward interaction and being tsundere going on, it was obvious it was going to happen


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2014)

Also, fuck you CLG god fucking dammmit get your fucking shit together jesus christ plsssssssssssss


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

Quas Karthus top.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 2, 2014)

ROFL VOYBOY


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

And Voyboy gives firstblood.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2014)

RIP VOYBOY


----------



## Treerone (Feb 2, 2014)

Pobelter OP


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

Smh

GG voyboy


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 2, 2014)

I guess him being sick is affecting him right now


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

Vae said:


> I said we've had 2 serious fights, one of them I wasn't involved in and that was the Gogeta AFKing thing, then there was me raging balls at Chausie for trolling.
> 
> So my abilities to count is actually fine, but hey, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> And I mentioned WAD because you say you all just get along on NA, when in reality WAD rages about games probably more than anyone on EU except Gogeta.



no one denies WAD's prone ability to raging. when he does so, we just dnt play but we won't make a fuss out of it cuz its WAD lol

i just wish errbody could get along in this game tho. its dumb when we get so mad from playing. i excuse it from an spectator's point of view though.  i wouldn't go to Europe and try to calm down a bunch of Liverpool fans if they lost a game. >_>


----------



## Xin (Feb 2, 2014)

Cronos's failpost brought me here. 

Turnament going on? 

Watching azubu.tv now.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

Even if Voyboy wasn't ill, he would've still made that play and still would've died.

No excuses.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

I never liked Ginny because she had no character buildup.

LETS PAIR THE MC WITH SOME CHICK WITH BARELY ANY SCREEN TIME.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 2, 2014)

Uh

????????????????????????????

Luna didn't end up with Neville, she ended up with some guy named Rolf Scamander, who's the grandson of the guy that next movie is about. And Neville ended up with Hannah Abbott, that Hufflepuff bitch.

Also Hermione ending up with Harry would've been a giant kick to Ron's teeth considering he always bitched and moaned about how Harry was popular, Harry was rich, Harry always got everything. If he had also gotten Hermione, gggggggg.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Uh
> 
> ????????????????????????????
> 
> ...



the ironic thing is

harry wanted everything ron had

ron was just too dull to see it. even in the very last book like holy crap, pls


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

Why does Renekton have GA already lmao


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

@Vae

She was pretty kiddish looking to. Emma Watson was


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Uh
> 
> ????????????????????????????
> 
> ...


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow.

That stun lasted so long wtf.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

Voyboy fucking up level 1 gave Pobelter just enough the control the game

Not to mention that Dom is a non factor.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

CLG losing to XDG 
Curse losing to EG

:lmfao


----------



## αce (Feb 2, 2014)

why are we talking about the end results of harry potter
that ending should not be talked of


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

well played by EG

i was sad when i read the last book. i was like 'damn, its the end already.'

such a sad summer of 2007 for me.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 2, 2014)

αce said:


> why are we talking about the end results of harry potter
> that ending should not be talked of



Anything is better than these past two games.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

What's next?

TSM beating C9?


----------



## Treerone (Feb 2, 2014)

clg and coast

then tsm vs c9


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Uh
> 
> ????????????????????????????
> 
> ...





αce said:


> why are we talking about the end results of harry potter
> that ending should not be talked of



The movie ending was pretty good

[youtube]pEKA6rmVfW8[/youtube]


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2014)

scumbag snoopeh


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 2, 2014)

you know something's wrong when we're talking about harry potter.


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2014)

ron is GOAT


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2014)

Watch CLG go 0-2 today.

If TSM beat C9 I'll kill myself.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

TSM beating C9 isn't exactly weird, they're very evenly matched.


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

Has TSM beaten C9 before?


----------



## Treerone (Feb 2, 2014)

No they haven't. 
Only Dig, Clg, and Vulcun have in NA.(in lcs)


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

Idk why DL didn't pick Jinx. Vayne is gonna get her ass kicked.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 2, 2014)

Jinx isn't going to do that much better against Kat, Wukong, and Leona.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 2, 2014)

just finished legend of korra season 2.

fucking watched it in a day, too short :G


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

OS said:


> Has TSM beaten C9 before?



They've only faced them once with their current line up.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 2, 2014)

Wait a second....

Did Nien finally win a trade?


----------



## αce (Feb 2, 2014)

> The movie ending was pretty good



HAHHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

Awful tibbers ult and then Aphro takes the kill.

Aphro wat r u doin.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

Also NintendudeX cancer plays continues.


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

vines are so great 

[youtube]wSxvDJPR47A[/youtube]


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

i usually would prefer to discourage the doublelift hype(cuz somewhat overrated for the performances he gives nowadays) but..

you got to admit

that was some good stuff from him

i dnt know what CST is doing tho :\

rly gj from nien as well.

apparently he only does well on shyv. confirmed?


----------



## Treerone (Feb 2, 2014)

Banner of command wat


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 2, 2014)

Coast please. 

These last three games were terrible so far. TSM vs. C9 better be good


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

What's funny about CLG winning is that they are doing it with chauster and not the planned team. Dexter needs to get back though.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

why didnt clg just get chauster from the beginning? what impresses me a lot about him is that he seems to know exactly how much he can take and dish out while effectively using his summoners. 

good game from clg. much better game from them than against XDG. i feel like XDG sort of lost their chance at baron thouggh.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 2, 2014)

just watching the eg game now

lol urgot first ban

and krepo on alistar! yay


----------



## Treerone (Feb 2, 2014)

4N said:


> why didnt clg just get chauster from the beginning? what impresses me a lot about him is that he seems to know exactly how much he can take and dish out while effectively using his summoners.
> 
> good game from clg. much better game from them than against XDG. i feel like XDG sort of lost their chance at baron thouggh.



Hotshot was the easier choice. And "management" may have asked him for week 1 and he declined but then DL asked him and he said yes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 2, 2014)

4N said:


> i usually would prefer to discourage the doublelift hype(cuz somewhat overrated for the performances he gives nowadays) but..
> 
> you got to admit
> 
> ...



CLG is 4-5 at the moment.  3 of those wins were all on Nien with shyv. He lost one game as Shyv and that was against C9 which can be argue that Nien was keeping them in the game as Shyv and Aphro Tibbers.

His Mundo sucks. His Renekton is okay. And his trundle was non existant.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

4N said:


> i usually would prefer to discourage the doublelift hype(cuz somewhat overrated for the performances he gives nowadays) but..
> 
> you got to admit
> 
> ...



That was actually just a mediocre game from Doublelift.

He didn't do anything amazing game, and now you want to hype him?

Wat.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> CLG is 4-5 at the moment.  3 of those wins were all on Nien with shyv. He lost one game as Shyv and that was against C9 which can be argue that Nien was keeping them in the game as Shyv and Aphro Tibbers.
> 
> His Mundo sucks. His Renekton is okay. And his trundle was non existant.



so we just need to get nien on shyv

sounds like a solid plan.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 2, 2014)

People keep asking for Leona to be nerfed.


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope TSM shits over C9


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 2, 2014)

She is quite annoying to face at least

Annie can 100-0 with just 50 AP
Leona zones super hard
Thresh's Ult needs some nerfs IMO too

But yeah
Hey, Darius, Rengar, Nasus, Hecarim all got nerfed. Such is life


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

''If you don't lose you win'' Reginald 2014


----------



## Chausie (Feb 2, 2014)

Wesley said:


> People keep asking for Leona to be nerfed.



people realising how awsome she is now she is always picked!

i guess they dunno how to deal with her?

and people often underestimate her damage, it seems

though her w change has made her a bit more annoying to kill, seeing as she now has gold for resistances.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 2, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> She is quite annoying to face at least
> 
> Annie can 100-0 with just 50 AP
> Leona zones super hard
> ...



annie is hilarious, be  full support masteries and runes, haunting guise as the only ap item, still solo ADC

i personally think leona and thresh are fine atm, just need to deal with them correctly, like making it hard for leona to all in at 2

5min into the eg game and it's already hilarious


----------



## Treerone (Feb 2, 2014)

Vae said:


> ''If you don't lose you win'' Reginald 2014



"League is all about winning. When you lose, you're just winning in the opposite direction." - Chaox 2014


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

At this point so far would you guys make a mock team for All stars? NA and EU. Korea if you want.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 2, 2014)

mock all stars a team you think will win it, or more who you think will end up going? seeing as a big bit of it is a popularity contest


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

More like who would be your All star team? I think we all got a good idea of who will go.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

im confused

why did TOO engage that? i mean you can tell what he was going for but i dn tthink the rest of his team wanted to follow up on that. the concept was good but the execution sucked.

not to mention C9 was already planning something of hteir own. meteos is already thinking a step ahead of the general. entertaining game so far.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

OS said:


> At this point so far would you guys make a mock team for All stars? NA and EU. Korea if you want.



we did this a couple weeks ago.

vae and WAD even made their own All-star flop team lol


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

and even though TSM lost 2 drags, the weakness of C9's lanes are showing cuz they are either even in farm or ahead(TSM). 

wasn't rly too interested in this match up but I am now. definitely deserves the hype.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 2, 2014)

C9 just derped so hard.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

4N said:


> we did this a couple weeks ago.
> 
> vae and WAD even made their own All-star flop team lol



Wasn't it like 2-4 days ago?

EDIT: Nvm it was the 26th.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

nah that was TSM outplaying C9 right there. Meteos realized too late what they were doing. he actually reacted in time but at the same was late. makes sense? Balls realized it too but they didn't want the tank; they wanted the mastermind jungler that is meteos 

pretty good game so far. lets see how c9 plays from here. (slightly behind)


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

Vae said:


> Wasn't it like 2-4 days ago?
> 
> EDIT: Nvm it was the 26th.



...

>_>

it feels like forever. 

god bless this thread activity, haha.


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

TSM fans give cancer.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah TSM gonna win. C9 just made too many mistakes.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

xpecial is a god


----------



## Darth (Feb 2, 2014)

4N said:


> magnus pls. go play on your shitty server and have darth carry you more, trash.



lololol.

why you gotta be like that kyle? How many times I gotta tell you not to respond aggressively to Vae? Cmon bro I know you're more chill than that. 

And GG TSM THIS GAME IS GOING WELL YES?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Yeah TSM gonna win. C9 just made too many mistakes.



i dont think a team plays a perfect game

but this is TSM outplaying C9 at every turn. TSM's teamfighting has been.. what the word for it, impeccable? they prioritzing targets so well that even balls and lemon can't zone well enough for hai and sneaky to do enough dmg.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 2, 2014)

just finished the eg game

the baron baits were beautiful to watch

and poor yellowpetes penta kill taken

gonna go watch the current game i think then go back to the one i missed


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 2, 2014)

YES

TSMTSMTSM


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

this was such a quality game 

easily best game of the entire season so far. both EU and NA LCS wise.

TSM beat C9 at their own game. It was like watching the same teams but with stronger laning and teamfighting. C9 has definitely met their match in Team Solo Mid this split.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 2, 2014)

Good game to TSM. That was a much faster pace game than the other ones. The Fiddle pick wasn't working for Meteos. 

He's extremely squishy compare to his other champs so when he gets caught, they were able to take all the advantage on the map.


----------



## Darth (Feb 2, 2014)

Yea I dunno where that Fid came from. He probably should have just stuck to his staple junglers. Maybe even picked up Nunu.


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2014)

Fuck yeah TSM

Meteos was very very underwhelming imo, many bad ults or just getting cc'd and then blown the fuck up before he could zhonyas in a good spot


And no Kyle, best game remains the magnificent rotations of CLG vs Curse, that was amazing to watch

Second best game is one of the Fnatic games from this week against Roccat or CW, those were incredibly entertaining. First week Fnatic matches were also really cool.


Teamfights this game were cool to watch tho, but it wasn't the best game of the season

unless you mean in a gameplay sense as opposed to entertainment for watching sense

but then I'm also not sure if I can agree


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

Darth said:


> Yea I dunno where that Fid came from. He probably should have just stuck to his staple junglers. Maybe even picked up Nunu.



i don't think it was a bad pick but he needs to practice it more. if c9 got better vision control, then he could have made plays.

but unlike a certain team(), TSM doesn't let them push them around and not take anything in return. they responded well with taking turrets so map control was never really an advantage C9 had. this still gave TSM freedom to traverse the map and even create picks of their own.

rly good game. was impressed with TSM.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

Didi said:


> And no Kyle, best game remains the magnificent rotations of CLG vs Curse, that was amazing to watch
> 
> Second best game is one of the Fnatic games from this week against Roccat or CW, those were incredibly entertaining. First week Fnatic matches were also really cool.



well that CLG vs Crs game was a gem. pretty certain we'll never see a game like that for the rest of the split.

i disagree with the other games though. a difference in opinion i suppose.


----------



## Darth (Feb 2, 2014)

wat TSM doesn't get any of these OP awards? Only CLG and C9 get em?

Bah. lame.


OH SHIT ODDONE MVP YEAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Didi (Feb 2, 2014)

4N said:


> well that CLG vs Crs game was a gem. pretty certain we'll never see a game like that for the rest of the split.
> 
> i disagree with the other games though. a difference in opinion i suppose.



No you're objectively wrong, those games had much more going on, were closer and were just continuous back and forth action and big plays


You're just a pleb


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

DL put down this play a bit.

[youtube]Wwt4tTrcxTU[/youtube]


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

and hell yeah, the seahawks winning

clg goes 2-1 (could have been 3-0 but w/e)

broncos getting crushed (get rekt monte)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 2, 2014)

It was still a great game to watch from both teams. Fid wasn't a bad pick but he was pretty underwhelming on it. His other champs are often tanky so when he gets caught he usually survives. His ults weren't that good in fights at all and Lemon gets trigger happy going in sometimes.

In all honesty, TSM winning the vision war pretty much won the game. Even though Meteos was underwhelming as Fid, TSM winning the vision war makes Fid useless.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

Didi said:


> No you're objectively wrong, those games had much more going on, were closer and were just continuous back and forth action and big plays
> 
> 
> You're just a pleb



well i won't argue.

i'll still hold my stance on that game being the best game so far.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 2, 2014)

Darth said:


> wat TSM doesn't get any of these OP awards? Only CLG and C9 get em?
> 
> Bah. lame.
> 
> ...



I actually didn't understand why Lemon got the OP support. He did good in most of their games but I thought xpecial is better lol. 

Ah well whatever. I'm glad Bjerg didn't win the MVP again because that would be boring to see every week. GJ to Oddone


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I actually didn't understand why Lemon got the OP support. He did good in most of their games but I thought xpecial is better lol.
> 
> Ah well whatever. I'm glad Bjerg didn't win the MVP again because that would be boring to see every week. GJ to Oddone



it would have been dumb if he got it again

if TOO didn't get it, then Balls would have definitely deserved it. he has been really instrumental to every C9 win this split so far.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm still not sure why Bjerg got week 2 mvp over QTpie.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 2, 2014)

that op.gg mr thing no longer work?


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 2, 2014)

OS said:


> DL put down this play a bit.
> 
> [youtube]Wwt4tTrcxTU[/youtube]



not that impressive >.>


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2014)

Not the greatest play but it was good.

Most people wouldn't have done that.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

doublelift decided to don his cape this weekend


----------



## Chausie (Feb 2, 2014)

this velkoz reveal thing with all the teasers in vids is really good


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

The super bowl in one gif


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 2, 2014)

WHO SAID SKARNER WAS SHIT


----------



## Guiness (Feb 2, 2014)

OS said:


> The super bowl in one gif



pretty much

was watching it and i gotta say the broncos didn't play that well but at the same time that defense from the seahawks was something else

and i dnt even watch football lol


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 2, 2014)

Also, I bought the OGN winter bundle. It included 3 champions (Riven, Elise, Shyvana) that I didn't own yet. I promised myself to never buy champions with RP, but I did the math. The skins in the bundle (that I didn't own yet) together made up for more RP than the bundle costs. So all with all I got 3 champions for free, basically. Totally worth.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 3, 2014)

anyone here watches Buddy Complex?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 3, 2014)

Just found out the manga I was reading, Toukyou Kushu, is getting an anime. Hopefully the anime has a faster pace than the manga


----------



## Cronos (Feb 3, 2014)

did chauster beat shiptur in lane ? lol


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 3, 2014)

so about dem seahawks.


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2014)

You gave him a kill on _accident_?

Okay.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2014)

IT WAS AN ACCIDENT, I SWEAR.


----------



## Xin (Feb 3, 2014)

Vae I miss playing league with you. 

Your feeding always amused me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2014)

Darth said:


> You gave him a kill on _accident_?
> 
> Okay.





Vae said:


> IT WAS AN ACCIDENT, I SWEAR.


Lol it was before 6 and i like to play around with my aggression as I'm learning the champ :x

I ended up 27/6/9 no penta sadly

they had a fed bot early game but didnt matter.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2014)

Xin said:


> Vae I miss playing league with you.
> 
> Your feeding always amused me.



Gooby pls it's not my fault you're never on.


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2014)

Vae what' your avatar from?


----------



## Cronos (Feb 3, 2014)

vagabond    ?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2014)

Yepp, Miyamoto Musashi from Vagabond.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2014)

Whatever you want to call the current arc has just ended, which is nice.

It was a slow arc but it was good to see Musashi develop as a person, what is that arc called though?

FARMER ARC?


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2014)

Ever since he slaughtered that one clan, he became all philosophical. -_-


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 3, 2014)

my dad's been on a business trip for a few weeks and my puppy crawled to his pillow, smelled him and started crying  it was so sweet


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Ever since he slaughtered that one clan, he became all philosophical. -_-



You know, killing 70 people in 1 fight and almost getting completely crippled tends to change your outlook on life.


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2014)

Tried out Hearthstone

Bit more simplistic than MtG, but pretty fun

So far Shaman seems the most up my alley, but haven't tried out/seen every class yet.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2014)

Just found out an old family friend died.

Sucks, he was so nice


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 3, 2014)

awww sorry vae


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 3, 2014)

My condolences Vae. It sucks when it's someone you know.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2014)

At the very least he was around 70 so he lived a good life.


----------



## Lee Sin (Feb 3, 2014)

on a more cheerful note, HI


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2014)

Lee Sin said:


> on a more cheerful note, HI



[YOUTUBE]7Ra3PWMK904[/YOUTUBE]

Man I can't stop listening to this.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 3, 2014)

ppl get online to play with me and a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) called vae

*NOW*


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2014)

Shut your whore mouth Ramzi.

You too Vode.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 3, 2014)

fuck you dude


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2014)

VoDe said:


> ppl get online to play with me and a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) called vae
> 
> *NOW*





VoDe said:


> fuck you dude



aww you two are so cute.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 3, 2014)

It does ring true that roster changes benefit teams like TSM, C9, and even Dig is benefiting with their change (and the role of shot calling to crumbzz now). But there are some cases like XDG role swap is just not working out + them not adapting to their meta and CLG changing their roster so frequently but their roster changes have been questionable to say the least.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 3, 2014)

gais

srsly

we need 2 more


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2014)

Everyone who plays LoL on NF outside this thread hates my guts for reasons that either make no sense, or I don't know exactly why they hate me.

All I know is they all hate me because ''I'm an ass'' which I won't argue with, even if they're all assholes too.

LIFE IS A HARSH MISTRESS WHEN DRAMA QUEENS WON'T LOVE YOU


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2014)

Vae said:


> You know, killing 70 people in 1 fight and almost getting completely crippled tends to change your outlook on life.



Yes, being a serial killer and growing a conscious.

such is the way of the sword.


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been reading Feng_Shen_Ji...

I really love the classical hero vibe it has.

Main character is half god, son of royalty resurrected, messiah.

fighting the gods. 

just awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww these type of stories man, my favorite.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2014)

iblitzcrank is on sale tomorrow guys

675rp down from 1350

saying cause it's rarer that price range of skins go on sale

i think i might get another annie skin


----------



## OS (Feb 3, 2014)

RemChu said:


> I've been reading Feng_Shen_Ji...
> 
> I really love the classical hero vibe it has.
> 
> ...



I think the series is ok. Zen chan is probably the most fun part in it imo




in other news watch this from collegehumor but make sure no one else sees.


[YOUTUBE]h1Dyqas6Sm8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nim (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucian is so much fun C:


----------



## Nim (Feb 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]OC83NA5tAGE[/YOUTUBE]

:3


----------



## Wesley (Feb 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZR8rdNSLdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2014)

Chausie said:


> iblitzcrank is on sale tomorrow guys
> 
> 675rp down from 1350
> 
> ...


Luckily I got it in a mystery gift during halloween but I would totally buy it on sale if I hadn't already had it. 


Wesley said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZR8rdNSLdw[/YOUTUBE]



Wesley you got skype by any chance?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 3, 2014)

Darth said:


> Wesley you got skype by any chance?



Not since I got my new comp.  I haven't been able to get it to work for whatever reason.  I only had a couple contacts on it anyways.  I usually use mumble for voice communication.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2014)

op irish internet striking again

it happens the day after a storm. no idea why, or if it's coincidence

and if it isn't coincidence, then why is it fine during the storm?

before when we had a pretty big storm and i thought the internet was going to be shit, it was actually fine, but the day after it wasn't


----------



## Sansa (Feb 3, 2014)

> I'm suck ass though, holy shit, I'm so goddamn bad


-imaqtpie 2014


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 3, 2014)

uhhhhhhh.... yeah I'm heading for bronze. 

First 2 provisionals I did pretty good top with shyv, first game there's 2 afk the second we have a shaco support who goes 0/13 in the first 10 minutes. 
3rd game I played pretty bad, was my own wrongdoings in that one. 
4th game there's a taric mid and afk jinx. 

Think I might just not do the rest of the games. I don't see the point now.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 3, 2014)

SternRitter said:


> uhhhhhhh.... yeah I'm heading for bronze.
> 
> First 2 provisionals I did pretty good top with shyv, first game there's 2 afk the second we have a shaco support who goes 0/13 in the first 10 minutes.
> 3rd game I played pretty bad, was my own wrongdoings in that one.
> ...



Let me tell you what you need to do


----------



## Cronos (Feb 3, 2014)

strong doge


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2014)

SternRitter said:


> uhhhhhhh.... yeah I'm heading for bronze.
> 
> First 2 provisionals I did pretty good top with shyv, first game there's 2 afk the second we have a shaco support who goes 0/13 in the first 10 minutes.
> 3rd game I played pretty bad, was my own wrongdoings in that one.
> ...



Almost everyone who hits 30 and goes in to ranked ends up in Bronze, so don't feel bad.

I thought I was great when I hit 30 back in 2012, dropped like a brick.

Now I realize I'm actually shit at the game.


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 3, 2014)

Cronos said:


> strong doge



This doge will survive! 



Vae said:


> Almost everyone who hits 30 and goes in to ranked ends up in Bronze, so don't feel bad.
> 
> I thought I was great when I hit 30 back in 2012, dropped like a brick.
> 
> Now I realize I'm actually shit at the game.



It's just so demoralizing, No idea what makes someone think shaco support is a good idea.


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah and it's not even like you're that bad, comparatively.


Of course, your skilllevel is loads below that of several skilled players. But like what, 50% of the playerbase is in bronze? So if you're bronze 1 or something, you're merely mediocre, statistically speaking. (well slightly mediocre, I think the 50% mark is at silver 4 or 2 or something, not sure)


----------



## Cronos (Feb 3, 2014)

am i diamond level yet didi


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2014)

you can be whatever you want to be cronos


----------



## Sansa (Feb 3, 2014)

Tell our mid not to pick Zed into LeBlanc because he's going to lose and he's going to feed.
Still picks Zed into LeBlanc.
Loses and Feeds.


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 3, 2014)

5 games in a row now.... fuck.

I tell bot volibears camping at red and they reply, "not our problem". 

> Volibear proceeds to kill them over and over.


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2014)

Cronos said:


> am i diamond level yet didi



you're diamond in my heart <3


----------



## Sansa (Feb 3, 2014)

Going against a Nasus, Zed, Fiddle, Ashe, and Taric.

Mid asks why I chose cleanse


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Going against a Nasus, Zed, Fiddle, Ashe, and Taric.
> 
> Mid asks why I chose cleanse



I'm curious, why did you pick Cleanse?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2014)

Zed ain't THAT bad against LeBlanc, there's outplay potential.

Also let people play what they're comfortable, who cares if it's a bad match up.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 3, 2014)

Can confirm.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2014)

''So apparently the Superbowl was the other day''

''What's that?'' Adrian 2014


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 3, 2014)

NEW Jarvan Splash



NEW Ezreal Splash


----------



## Magic (Feb 3, 2014)

superdong 2014


----------



## OS (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't know your sources but the J4 one is too ugly to be one and they both look incomplete.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 3, 2014)

>The same artist has done work for Riot before on High Noon Yasuo, Vlad classic, Xerath classic and others


----------



## OS (Feb 3, 2014)

Doesn't mean it's the real splashes. Especially since it's not even mentioned on reddit as of yet nor surrender@20. Let's not forget how bad those two splashes are atm.


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2014)

Krepo duo'd with Qtpie to help him win his challenger promo's and Qtpie ended up kicking Krepo out of Challenger. 

LOL


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 3, 2014)

Darth said:


> Krepo duo'd with Qtpie to help him win his challenger promo's and Qtpie ended up kicking Krepo out of Challenger.
> 
> LOL



are you serious?


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2014)

did you see it on stream?

was hilarious when he found out


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 3, 2014)

OS said:


> Doesn't mean it's the real splashes. Especially since it's not even mentioned on reddit as of yet nor surrender@20. Let's not forget how bad those two splashes are atm.



I got it off reddit


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 3, 2014)

OS said:


> Don't know your sources but the J4 one is too ugly to be one and they both look incomplete.



They look pretty awesome to me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 3, 2014)

SternRitter said:


> uhhhhhhh.... yeah I'm heading for bronze.
> 
> First 2 provisionals I did pretty good top with shyv, first game there's 2 afk the second we have a shaco support who goes 0/13 in the first 10 minutes.
> 3rd game I played pretty bad, was my own wrongdoings in that one.
> ...



A lot of people start out as bronze. A few have started out below bronze so yeah it happens. There are some teammates that are incredibly unbearable to play with and you can't carry them. It happens but you eventually have to get rid of that mindset and think what you can do to forget about your teammates and improve yourself and your game sense.

I'm terrible at this game tbh. 3 years of playing this game, and I'm stuck in one particular area.


----------



## OS (Feb 3, 2014)

It's a good thing I got like 5000 in the bank or these payments for transcripts and SAT scores would hurt more.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 3, 2014)

OS said:


> It's a good thing I got like 5000 in the bank or these payments for transcripts and SAT scores would hurt more.



What the hell is the payment for SAT scores?

Back in high school, I got a fee waiver so.. I don't think they're that expensive iirc


----------



## OS (Feb 3, 2014)

First few are free.


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2014)

It's like 20 dollars lol.


----------



## OS (Feb 3, 2014)

cost me 41 dollars


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 3, 2014)

OS said:


> cost me 41 dollars



Compare to having to pay for classes every semester, that's not even much -_-


----------



## OS (Feb 3, 2014)

Indeed. My classes are free.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 3, 2014)

Scholarships?


----------



## Nim (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the games today :3
Sorry for lagging q.q I hope the technicians can fix the problems with the isp soon.


----------



## OS (Feb 3, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Scholarships?



Yeah, basically have a 3.0 in highschool and get a free scholarship for the small college i go to.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 3, 2014)

why is ezreal gettingn a splash art update? didnt he get one somewhat recently?


----------



## Treerone (Feb 3, 2014)

nasus op

where the nerfs


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2014)

God, fuck Darius vs Yasuo early game.

Luckily, Yasuo has the most retarded late game, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 3, 2014)

i thought darius fell off late game anyway? no?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2014)

God damn lazy ass cats.


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> why is ezreal gettingn a splash art update? didnt he get one somewhat recently?



If by recently you mean 18 months ago, then yeah.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 3, 2014)

Darth said:


> If by recently you mean 18 months ago, then yeah.



Still doesn't need a new one.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 3, 2014)

yeah 18 months ago isnt that long, considering the other splash arts that could be updated

thats like around the time elise got released right? thats like updating her splash art


----------



## Treerone (Feb 3, 2014)

0-2

I can't carry with Sivir.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 4, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Tell our mid not to pick Zed into LeBlanc because he's going to lose and he's going to feed.
> Still picks Zed into LeBlanc.
> Loses and Feeds.



Idk in that TSM vs C9 game it seemed to be skewed in Zed's favour. Its only one game but it seems to me like a match where whoever can harass effectively will win lane.

Does anybody watch True Detective here? Its only 3 episodes in but is looking to be a goat series. Everything is immaculate.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 4, 2014)

Some stuff has been brought to my attention:

_1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. _​
Watch the insults, please. Don't let things escalate, I don't want to have to ban anybody.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 4, 2014)

oh look its all vae what a shocker


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2014)

Go away Naruto > : (


----------



## Maerala (Feb 4, 2014)

l0l get rekt nerds

and by nerds i mean vae

and ace a lil bit


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Some stuff has been brought to my attention:
> 
> _1.
> 2.
> ...



i didn't think anyone took it seriously and vae probably didn't either, it's just how he talks


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2014)

that's kinda funny


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2014)

Chausie said:


> that's kinda funny


----------



## VoDe (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2014)

i presume someone has just been reporting vaes posts


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2014)

free     vae


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

Actually that's just because I told AS that this threads needs modding.

So I fucked myself over.

No problemo.


----------



## Xin (Feb 4, 2014)

UNBAN VAE

I can still hear his voice


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

The ghost of Vae lives on.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

[youtube]4XjpUjgLaPk[/youtube]

How much cancer can you be in one person?


----------



## Chaos (Feb 4, 2014)

Vae said:


> [youtube]4XjpUjgLaPk[/youtube]
> 
> How much cancer can you be in one person?



This shit can't be for real.

Kid woulda shot up a school for some retarded ass shit years before.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

Or he's just an internet tough guy who rages but is to scared to do anything face to face.

That would make more sense.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm mostly wondering now if this idiot was actually streaming while going nuts or if he recorded it for some reason and thought it was funny.

Since both seem pretty far out to me, most likely it is fake tbh.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

He actually streams.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow. I am once again amazed by humanity's level of idiocy.


----------



## Lee Sin (Feb 4, 2014)

fuck you vae


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

Reported Ramzi.


----------



## Lee Sin (Feb 4, 2014)

good luck getting that across.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2014)

reported vae for reporting ramzi


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2014)

eddie izzard ama!


----------



## Lee Sin (Feb 4, 2014)

YES 4N!!!!


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 4, 2014)

vae is a piece of shit


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2014)

Synnia said:


> vae is a piece of shit



and my friend


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2014)

you're friends with a piece of shit!


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2014)

shut up


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

Synnia said:


> vae is a piece of shit



Not my problem you're a lagging crying bitch.

Your -100 neg really hurts my feelins.


----------



## Nim (Feb 4, 2014)

captain teemo on duty


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 4, 2014)

Vae said:


> Not my problem you're a lagging crying bitch.
> 
> Your -100 neg really hurts my feelins.



IT WAS ANNOYING AS FUCK YOU SHIT

IM LAGGING SO MUCH I LAGGED LOADING THIS PAGE

ALSO THAT WAS JUST AS I INTENDED!!!!


----------



## VoDe (Feb 4, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> captain teemo on duty



dat Kha'Zix

wait what?

why manamune if you jungle?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 4, 2014)

I always build manamune on jungle Skarner as well and that works perfectly.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Maerala (Feb 4, 2014)

>didn't wanna go to class today
>class is cancelled

sweg


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 4, 2014)

Vae said:


> [youtube]4XjpUjgLaPk[/youtube]
> 
> How much cancer can you be in one person?



wtf? wasnt even much of a ks anyway?

and lol hes diamond


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2014)

interesting


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

Just because he's wearing the KTA shirt doesn't mean he's changing position.

Nothing is even confirmed.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 4, 2014)

the denial is real-


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

Shut your mouth.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 4, 2014)

im here for u bby


----------



## Nim (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## SternRitter (Feb 4, 2014)

About to win my first ranked match and the ranked servers go haywire. GJ riot. 

My luck is awful lately.


----------



## Nim (Feb 4, 2014)

typical day on euw xD (german stream)

/edit: funny laggy game is over :<


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2014)

is that your channel nim ?


----------



## Nim (Feb 4, 2014)

Cronos said:


> is that your channel nim ?



no  that's a guy streaming


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 4, 2014)

I just got braces about an hour ago..

they feel so weird.. they only have to be on for a ~year so it wont be that bad I guess

I didn't have to get my wisdom teeth removed, which is a blessing and a half


----------



## Cronos (Feb 4, 2014)

oh ok, didn't check


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

Bloody germans.


----------



## OS (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Sansa (Feb 4, 2014)

Everytime ranked gets disabled when I'm in a game I get +11 LP or something stupid like that


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> I just got braces about an hour ago..
> 
> they feel so weird.. they only have to be on for a ~year so it wont be that bad I guess
> 
> I didn't have to get my wisdom teeth removed, which is a blessing and a half



braces?! how old are you exactly? 

don't you get them at like age 12?


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 4, 2014)

Chausie said:


> braces?! how old are you exactly?
> 
> don't you get them at like age 12?



im 17

my crossbite developed during my highschool years and braces weren't necessary until now

they didn't know whether it would quit or continue so they didn't know if I needed them


----------



## Maerala (Feb 4, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> I just got braces about an hour ago..
> 
> they feel so weird.. they only have to be on for a ~year so it wont be that bad I guess
> 
> I didn't have to get my wisdom teeth removed, which is a blessing and a half



Lucky. My wisdom teeth are coming in dry. 



Chausie said:


> braces?! how old are you exactly?
> 
> don't you get them at like age 12?



I had braces until last year and one of my best friends just got hers. Too poor before.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> typical day on euw xD (german stream)
> 
> /edit: funny laggy game is over :<



the moment i turned it on i saw a malphite/yasuo/ezreal wombo combo.

damn that's op.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2014)

oh, fair enough on the braces thing

just found it odd as i only remember young teens getting them! sorry guys


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

The master race Gragas, I am Nagne, I swear.


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2014)

My mom got braces at like 43, she was like 'fuck it I'm gonna fix my teeth because why the hell not'

They didn't even look particularly bad, not really noticeable or anything, just somewhat crooked (like a lot of teeth randomly standing way more in the back or front)

Look exceptional now tho


I had them at about the same time, when I was about 15. Had them until I was 17, last year was mostly because there was one tooth that would just not cooperate, damn fucker


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2014)

Didi said:


> My mom got braces at like 43, she was like 'fuck it I'm gonna fix my teeth because why the hell not'
> 
> They didn't even look particularly bad, not really noticeable or anything, just somewhat crooked (like a lot of teeth randomly standing way more in the back or front)
> 
> ...



I never had braces and my teeth look impeccable. 

#GoodGenes #EgyptianMasterRace


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 4, 2014)

Chausie said:


> oh, fair enough on the braces thing
> 
> just found it odd as i only remember young teens getting them! sorry guys



no problem lol 

and im glad im not the only one here who has/had them


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2014)

Darth said:


> I never had braces and my teeth look impeccable.
> 
> #GoodGenes #EgyptianMasterRace



To be fair my teeth looked pretty good, just not exactly straight but about average I'd say, maybe even above average


It was more of a luxury thing because my parents could afford it and then why settle for non-perfection 




of course that's before I knew just exactly how annoying and painful they were


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

Darth said:


> I never had braces and my teeth look impeccable.
> 
> #GoodGenes #EgyptianMasterRace



Same here.

#VikingBadass #EgyptiansSuck


----------



## Lee Sin (Feb 4, 2014)

i may be needing braces, but fk the world


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 4, 2014)

1v1'ing a Tryndamere with Alistar support ?nd winning feels gooood.

To be fair, he was attacking the tanky me while being attacked by my superminions. Guy was so stupid.

Yasuo: "Stall, I'm coming."
Me: "NP I got this."


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2014)

Synnia said:


> 1v1'ing a Tryndamere with Alistar support ?nd winning feels gooood.
> 
> To be fair, he was attacking the tanky me while being attacked by my superminions. Guy was so stupid.
> 
> ...



superminions are op man. no joke.


----------



## Lee Sin (Feb 4, 2014)

alistar is too op


----------



## Mr Nim (Feb 4, 2014)

Vae said:


> Bloody germans.



are the kindest type of people


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2014)

my teeth are fine too, #celticmasterrace?


Phanalax said:


> no problem lol
> 
> and im glad im not the only one here who has/had them



even if you were the only person with them, it's nothing to be embarrassed about


----------



## Austin (Feb 4, 2014)

i've been playing normals lately and it's reminded me how fun league is, my mmr went up on norms so im playing with golds and high silvers which makes it fun


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2014)

Riot Socrates said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> The response to the start of the 2014 ranked season has been staggering. We are seeing more players involved in ranked play than ever before and though there has been a lot of positive feedback there has been a few concerns brought up about promotional games. Specifically, there is a concern that if a player does poorly in placements then goes on a winning tear they could get stuck in a promotional series against players who are more highly skilled than the tier they are trying to enter. We investigated how many players were actually in this position and it’s a very small group. That said this can be a pretty frustrating experience so we’re releasing a change to allow players to skip promotional series up to plat 1 in the rare case they are consistently playing way above their current placement. The number of players who will actually qualify for promo skipping is quite small since the vast majority of players are placed very close to their expected position. Also, it’s worth noting that the existing mechanisms for correcting fast moving players position will remain in play. So you can trigger this as well as division skipping at the same time.
> We expect this change to go into effect sometime in the next 24 hours.
> Riot Socrates



OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Feb 4, 2014)

I would think that rager guy would be chill since he is diamond.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

Damn, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## OS (Feb 4, 2014)

So I need to practice drawing. Therefore. Someone give me a quick fan art idea from league. Can even be a play from the lcs.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

[youtube]FbNIcP59ifk[/youtube]

Holy shit Chauster pls.

Such a god.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 4, 2014)

noob doesnt use quickcast


----------



## Sansa (Feb 4, 2014)

I swear, Bronze is going to make me kill myself.

Fucking Riven dies 1v1 to tryndamere at level 4 without Tryndamere using ignite.

Then she lets him take top inner and outer tower at 12 minutes.
I say "What the fuck is our top doing"
Riven says, "shutting down akali"

Because apparently, 432g is an equal trade for top inner and outer towers.


----------



## Austin (Feb 4, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> I swear, Bronze is going to make me kill myself.
> 
> Fucking Riven dies 1v1 to tryndamere at level 4 without Tryndamere using ignite.
> 
> ...



i feel your pain


----------



## Sansa (Feb 4, 2014)

We had a fed Khazix.

But he had 29 cs at like 8 minutes.

I don't know anymore.


----------



## Austin (Feb 4, 2014)

i win almost all of my games in bronze because it's easy to carry with vi, i just dont have it in me to play these games at all

i just wanna enjoy myself with a normal or aram and not get pissed off in ranked


----------



## Sansa (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't even get mad at losing in bronze anymore.

Like nothing upsets me now, I just expect something retarded to happen every game.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

You guys should totally just duo.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't like Duoing.

I duoed with Rem a lot in s3 and a lot of the times the people we got matched with were a lot worse than people I'd get matched with in solo queue.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

Like how when I duo with Gogeta we get bronze level retards.

But when I duo with Hady we somehow get decent players.


----------



## Austin (Feb 4, 2014)

duo is part of how i got so low


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2014)

Tried out my new keyboard in lol, was a bit off with my micro, but still an easy win.

Jungled as Volibear against an Amumu, did not go well for the mummy. Killed him maybe 4 times in a row.

Jungling in Silver is lulz.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 4, 2014)

Amumu so ez to juke.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Tried out my new keyboard in lol, was a bit off with my micro, but still an easy win.
> 
> Jungled as Volibear against an Amumu, did not go well for the mummy. Killed him maybe 4 times in a row.
> 
> Jungling in Silver is lulz.



New Hardware zing zing!


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2014)

is anyone watching this bill nye debate?
how can creationists be this dumb?

if anyone in here is a creationist please tell me so i can treat you like the retard you are from now on


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2014)

Vae said:


> Like how when I duo with Gogeta we get bronze level retards.
> 
> But when I duo with Hady we somehow get decent players.



What? No no you're looking at it the wrong way. In either case, whether you duo with myself or Gogeta you're going to get the same quality of players. The difference is that I main Jungle and Mid whereas Gogeta plays Top almost exclusively. 

The point being, when you duo with me, I first pick either top or mid, and force an impact on the game as a whole. Whereas when you duo with Gogeta, he wins top lane and goes even, and that's about it. Less presence = less impact. 

More impact = snowballing/encouraging your teammates to make plays, take objectives, push lanes, win game, etc.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 4, 2014)

I'M A CREATIONIST.

And I guess you're right Hady.

Still feels like I get more retards with Gogeta though.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2014)

αce said:


> is anyone watching this bill nye debate?
> how can creationists be this dumb?
> 
> if anyone in here is a creationist *please tell me so i can treat you like the retard you are from now on*



sigh..

Why do your posts make me think less of you Hassan? If it wasn't already apparent, yes, I am a creationist as well. And I would appreciate it if you didn't treat me like a retard. We as humans are entitled to our beliefs and it's immature and judgemental of you to dictate your treatment of a person on the basis of their beliefs. 

If you're a scientologist (Please don't go off on a tangent about Scientology) I won't give a darn. I'll treat you exactly like I treat everyone else even though you literally believe in one of the most retarded faiths in the world. I'll still be polite and appropriately civil when speaking to you. I'll still do you favors and play League with you. Because, that's what people are supposed to be like Hassan. People are supposed to be accommodating.

Aren't you Canadian? Don't they have a bunch of Creationists up there in snowland? You of all people should be less abrasive I think. Especially with that Sudanese heritage of yours.


----------



## Austin (Feb 4, 2014)

aren't most religions based from creationism?


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2014)

Austin said:


> aren't most religions based from creationism?



Yes. Yes most religions are.


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2014)

I only raise my eyebrows at the people who think the earth was created 6000 years ago because that's pretty dumb considering all the very solid evidence against it, but even then they're free to believe whatever they want


After all, there's a lot of shit you can't necessarily disprove so just actively dismissing it as 100% impossible is always stupid and against scientific methods
You might believe it implausible, but you can't berate people for believing otherwise

That just means you're narrowminded, judgmental and intolerant




I'm atheist btw, but with a fair side of it just being what I consider most plausible and not 100% convinced because well, it'd be dumb to be, considering there's no proof


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2014)

> Why do your posts make me think less of you Hassan?


I care



> If it wasn't already apparent, yes, I am a creationist as well. And I  would appreciate it if you didn't treat me like a retard. We as human  are entitled to our beliefs and it's immature and judgemental of you to  dictate your treatment of a person on the basis of their beliefs


Perhaps I should clarify what I mean by creationist. You can believe in God, I really couldn't care less. Not everyone that believes in God is a retard. That would be insanely ignorant of me to say. I'm talking about people who are denying evolutionary biology and everything in modern cosmology, physics, chemistry, math and basically every field of science just for their worldview to be consistent with their religious beliefs.

Yes, you are entitled to your own opinion. _And I'm entitled to think you're an idiot_ if your beliefs are inconsistent with reality. 




> If you're a scientologist (Please don't go off on a tangent about Scientology) I won't give a darn


I won't give a darn (as long as you're not actively trying to affect public policy). But I'll think you're a retard.




> I'll treat you exactly like I treat everyone else even though you  literally believe in one of the most retarded faiths in the world. I'll  still be polite and appropriately civil when speaking to you. I'll still  do you favors and play League with you. Because, that's what people are  supposed to be like Hassan. People are supposed to be accommodating.


That's adorable. See, if someone was a scientologist I would straight up tell them their beliefs are dumb. That doesn't mean I can't be friendly with them. I'll just think they are idiots. Because they are. But if they are the type of person who believes in something stupid AND tries to get other people to believe in their nonsense and affect public policy well, I'm not accommodating jack shit. Which is why I referenced this Bill Nye debate, since this parasite of a human being Ken Ham and his idiotic young earth beliefs are trying to change the way we approach science. 

A sincere fuck you to Ken Ham




> Aren't you Canadian? Don't they have a bunch of Creationists up there in snowland?


Is snowland supposed to be some condescending term? Yes of course there's creationists here. These parasites are everywhere. They are a fraction of the population but they are here. If we're talking about religious folk that's different, most people here are - although I'm not talking about religious people who are smart enough to accept scientific facts. Becaue luckily, most are (well, at least here in Canada). I'm talking about the small portion of the population (which is still too many) who are responsible for halting progress in medicine and science over AND OVER again in history all the way back to the founding of modern scientific thought (I'm looking at you galileo)



> You of all people should be less abrasive I think. Especially with that Sudanese heritage of yours.


I'm not even sure what this is supposed to mean but okay. If it means anything at all, the only relation I have to Sudan are my parents. I don't speak the language and I don't share the culture. I was born and raised Canadian so why should I be considered anything else?


















To be fair though, I think most people are idiots anyways, so I'm not sure how this changes anything. Like, if you believe in the literal story of Noah's flood, do you expect me _not to think _you're somewhat mentally challenged? That or you're just insanely ignorant.

I really don't care who I'm offending since this is the internet and it was designed to rustle jimmies - but c'mon. NOAH'S FLOOD REALLY KEN HAM OKAY


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2014)

> aren't most religions based from creationism?



Yes but eventually the evidence for evolution became so overwhelming that even the pope John Paul II accepted the modern evolution of the human body


meaning he rejected creationism
because he knew what evidence was
and how to accept it

i liked that pope
sad that he died

oh well


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2014)

AND WITH THAT I TAKE MY LEAVE
enough jimmies rustled today


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2014)

αce said:


> I care
> 
> Perhaps I should clarify what I mean by creationist. You can believe in God, I really couldn't care less. Not everyone that believes in God is a retard. That would be insanely ignorant of me to say. I'm talking about people who are denying evolutionary biology and everything in modern cosmology, physics, chemistry, math and basically every field of science just for their worldview to be consistent with their religious beliefs.
> 
> ...



Gone are the days when I would happily sit down at my desk and type a 1000 word response to this with a gleaming spark in my eyes and excitement apparent on my face. 

My only reply to you is.. "meh". You don't sound worth it. 

I will make a small exception though and that is to say LOL DID YOU SERIOUSLY THINK SNOWLAND WAS A CONDESCENDING TERM? HAHAHAHAHA YOU'RE RETARDED. IT SNOWS IN CANADA A LOT HENCE I CALL IT SNOWLAND HAHAHAHA SO CONDESCENDING RITE?

/wrists


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2014)

What are some good mids to play that do good against Swain? I just realized I do not know what to do if someone picks my mid against me.


----------



## Austin (Feb 4, 2014)

Snowmen is now a racial slur for Canadians


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2014)

whats a creationist guys? i could just google but this sounds rather interesting so and i'd rather a more simplistic explanation


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2014)

okay well i clarified my definition of creationist
it doesn't mean religious


are you a creationist or not?
do you believe in noah's flood or not?
do you accept evolutionary biology or not?


if you think less of me for thinking that people that believe in noah's flood or literal exodus or literal creation are idiots I really couldn't care less

because they are



concession accepted i guess




> whats a creationist guys?




Since most religious people in the west and among the catholic church are now accepting of the modern scientific explnation for the origin of human life-  a creationist is basically and extremist - someone who thinks the world was made as it was described in their holy books and they generally believe in the literal story of noah's flood and the story of exodus 

one  which can easily be proven false after taking a grade 12 biology course
the other of which can be easily proven false by studying history for 10 minutes


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2014)

4N said:


> whats a creationist guys? i could just google but this sounds rather interesting so and i'd rather a more simplistic explanation




Basically people who take the testament(s) very literally. Ie, they believe the Earth was created by God 6,000 years ago, no evolution, Adam & Eve had secks, Noah's ark etc etceteceeecefef


----------



## Austin (Feb 4, 2014)

doesn't have to be that

it's people who believe supernatural forces created the universe instead of the big bang


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2014)

Not necessarily so specific (or purely the judaistic/christian god), VBD


Just believing a god of some kind created the earth/the universe, that's creationism




how the fuck did you not know that 4n


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2014)

actually if you google "define creationist" or look it up on any dictionary website, it describes someone who takes their holy book literally



in other words, madara is my god and where is my naruto chapter


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2014)

4N said:


> whats a creationist guys? i could just google but this sounds rather interesting so and i'd rather a more simplistic explanation


A creationist is someone who believes that the universe and humanity were created by a supernatural being. Whether it was god or something else. 


Austin said:


> Snowmen is now a racial slur for Canadians


I lol'd. 


Violent By Design said:


> What are some good mids to play that do good against Swain? I just realized I do not know what to do if someone picks my mid against me.


AP Trist maybe. 

Zed, Talon, other AD mids that deal high burst early and have gapclosers. Lux, Nidalee, Xerath, and other long range mages would be pretty good too. As would Galio since he's pretty good vs DoT mages. 


αce said:


> concession accepted i guess



I love it when people imagine you conceding to something when you haven't said a word. Saves you the hassle from having to actually say anything lol. 

Not all creationists believe every word of Noah's flood Hassan. One does not require the other to apply. Your "definition" of a creationist is not "THE" definition of a Creationist.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2014)

Didi said:


> Not necessarily so specific (or purely the judaistic/christian god), VBD
> 
> 
> Just believing a god of some kind created the earth/the universe, that's creationism
> ...




I figured he got that much, I mean the title is kinda self explanatory.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2014)

αce said:


> Yes but eventually the evidence for evolution became so overwhelming that even the pope John Paul II accepted the modern evolution of the human body
> 
> 
> meaning he rejected creationism
> ...



well yes,, he was catholic. Catholicism teaches the bible as a book to morally guide people, not as fact.

catholics aren't taught creationism. they are taught evolution.

i think some of the very first thoughts and theories of evolution were done by catholic priests and monks

honestly, people can believe whatever the fuck they want. the main thing is that they don't hurt others or force beliefs onto others. and that scientific understanding and reasoning is not held back


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 4, 2014)

Blue light special on rustled jimmies in this thread


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2014)

> Not all creationists believe every word of Noah's flood Hassan. One does  not require the other to apply. Your "definition" of a creationist is  not "THE" definition of a Creationist.








etc.
etc.

you're right
it's _not my definition_
it's the definition that was applied to creationists after they_ self titled_ their movement by that exact same name during the 20th century and the ongoing debate about evolution that happened in the states. some of them went on to call themselves intelligent design advocates to avoid ridicule and sound smarter.  creationism is the opposite of evolution. which is why most religious people _don't_ call themselves creationists in the states. you'll just get laughed at


Perhaps you're ignorant of the history of creation advocates and intelligent design advocates in the west - but the term creationist is now a universally accepted term for someone who takes their creation story literally. Not someone who thinks that the universe was made by a God. It arose because the people who were taking their stories literally called themselves such

Basically over the 20th century people split into 3 groups
creationists
intelligent design advocates
and then normal christians




it's not my definition
but
okay
w.e. makes you happy


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2014)

> Blue light special on rustled jimmies in this thread



genome
marry
me
pls
and 
save me


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 4, 2014)

The only god.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2014)

αce said:


> etc.
> etc.
> 
> you're right
> ...



Doesn't look like you actually clicked on those links you provided. Here, let me quote some of those definitions you so graciously linked. 



> the doctrine that matter and all things were created, substantially as they now exist, by an omnipotent Creator, and not gradually evolved or developed.





> The belief that matter, the various forms of life, and the world were created by God out of nothing. *Biblical creationists* believe that the story told in Genesis of God's six-day creation of the universe and all living things is literally correct. *Scientific creationists* believe that a creator made all that exists, though they may not hold that the Genesis story is a literal history of that creation. Creationism became the object of renewed interest among conservative religious groups following the wide dissemination of the theory of biological evolution, first systematically propounded by Charles Darwin in On the Origin of Species (1859). In the early 20th century some U.S. states banned the teaching of evolution, leading to the Scopes Trial. In the late 20th century many creationists advocated a view known as intelligent design, which was essentially a scientifically modern version of the argument from design for the existence of God as set forth in the late 18th century by the Anglican clergyman William Paley.





> the belief that the universe and the various forms of life were created by God out of nothing (ex nihilo). It is a response to modern evolutionary theory, which explains the emergence and diversity of life without recourse to the doctrine of God or any other divine power. Mainstream scientists generally reject creationism.



oh. look at that. a difference between BIBLICAL Creationism and SCIENTIFIC Creationism. 

Of course, I'm neither of these. I am an Islamic Creationist. And yes, I believe the earth was created 4.54 billion years ago. And that the universe was created 13.8 billion years ago. And yes, my religion is perfectly okay with those beliefs. I don't actually think you've read the Quran, but if you had, you'd realize that it says nothing of the Universe being created merely 6000 years ago. And the story of creation is not given a date. 


And wow look at that, those definitions mention NOTHING about Noah's ark or the Book of Genesis. So yeah, your definition is "YOUR DEFINITION". Not "THE DEFINITION". Congrats on giving me the bullet that shot you in the foot. Read your links next time before you post them k?



αce said:


> genome
> marry
> me
> pls
> ...



You may be beyond saving ace. But goddamnit I'll try.


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2014)

rofl


Ace getting BLOWN the FUCK *OUT*


----------



## OS (Feb 4, 2014)

This would be funnier if you guys argued on skype.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2014)

OS said:


> This would be funnier if you guys argued on skype.



It's not an argument. 

It's a DEBATE. 

You could even say it's, THE DEBATE. 

No funny bones here, no sir.


----------



## OS (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Maerala (Feb 4, 2014)

frens

y u fite


----------



## OS (Feb 4, 2014)

It's not fighting. It's *DEBATING*.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2014)

OS said:


> It's not fighting. It's *DEBATING*.



You learn quickly my young apprentice.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Maerala said:


> frens
> 
> y u fite



It's a friendly debate from what I see. In fact it was interesting to read on both sides but this is the LoL topic so uh.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It's a friendly debate from what I see. In fact it was interesting to read on both sides but this is the LoL topic so uh.



Perhaps not so friendly as our respective tones were a tad bit overaggressive, but it's most definitely an interesting topic.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 4, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It's a *friendly* debate



pls **


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

I perceive friendly as Non-Vae tones nowadays.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I perceive friendly as Non-Vae tones nowadays.



I legit lol'd **


----------



## Maerala (Feb 4, 2014)

Summoning NA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

-Manny


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2014)

Sigh, the amount of sheer idiocy I'm reading is boggling my mind. Maybe you didn't learn what implicit messaging was in elementary school, but allow me to educate you


Every single one of those links and every single quote you managed to squeeze out (conveniently ignoring the other ones which included said literal acceptance of biblical teachings) supports my exact stance and is expecting the person reading the definition to figure out that opposed to evolution = acceptance of the literal story of biblical creation

Since that's basically what the entire history of science vs creationism was


I'm just going to re-quote what you quoted



> *                              the doctrine* that matter and all things *were created*, substantially  as they now exist, by an omnipotent Creator, *and not gradually evolved  or developed*.


Maybe this website was too stupid to realize that people couldn't put 2+2 together and realize that evolution deniers that are labelled as creationists are fundamentalists in regards to their religion.



> The belief that matter, the various forms of life, and the world were created by God out of nothing. *Biblical creationists* believe that the story told in Genesis of God's six-day creation of the universe and all living things is literally correct. *Scientific creationists*  believe that a creator made all that exists, though they may not hold  that the Genesis story is a literal history of that creation.  Creationism became the object of renewed interest among conservative  religious groups following the wide dissemination of the theory of  biological evolution, first systematically propounded by Charles Darwin  in On the Origin of Species (1859). In the early 20th century some U.S.  states banned the teaching of evolution, leading to the Scopes Trial. In  the late 20th century many creationists advocated a view known as  intelligent design, which was essentially a scientifically modern  version of the argument from design for the existence of God as set  forth in the late 18th century by the Anglican clergyman William Paley.


Please elaborate on your need to differentiate between scientific creationists and biblical creationists when I pointed out *more than fucking once *that I was clearly referring to the biblical creationists.

Congratulations on making a non-point.






> the belief that the universe and the various forms of life were  created by God out of nothing (ex nihilo). It is a response to modern  evolutionary theory, which explains the emergence and diversity of life  without recourse to the doctrine of God or any other divine power.  Mainstream scientists generally reject creationism.


At this point I'm not even sure if you understand any of the stuff I said. 





> oh. look at that. a difference between BIBLICAL Creationism and SCIENTIFIC Creationism.


Which I differentiated between a page ago when I said I have no problem with religious people who accept scientific truths. Herpa derpa you're a fucking idiot.






> Of course, I'm neither of these. I am an Islamic Creationist. And yes, I  believe the earth was created 4.54 billion years ago. And that the  universe was created 13.8 billion years ago. And yes, my religion is  perfectly okay with those beliefs. I don't actually think you've read  the Quran, but if you had, you'd realize that it says nothing of the  Universe being created merely 6000 years ago. And the story of creation  is not given a date.


Then why the fuck are your jimmies rustled when I FUCKING CLARIFIED THAT I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH RELIGIOUS PEOPLE WHO ACCEPT SCIENTIFIC FACTS. 





> And wow look at that, those definitions mention NOTHING about Noah's ark  or the Book of Genesis. So yeah, your definition is "YOUR DEFINITION".  Not "THE DEFINITION". Congrats on giving me the bullet that shot you in  the foot. Read your links next time before you post them k?


You're a fucking moron because 

1. I already differentiated between scientific "creationists" aka normal religious people and the normal definition of "creationist" which is broadly used to describe biblical creationists, since the term "scientific creationist" is rarely ever fucking used since people just call themselves the title of their religion

2. Your reading comprehension is terrible because if you accepted the things I was criticizing your jimmies would not be so rustled when I mentioned that creationists were idiots




And I love how you selectively chose what to quote out of everything I listed when half of the sites I listed said that a literal acceptance of the bible was the definition of creationist



the very first fucking site


> the belief that God created all things out of nothing as described in  the Bible and that therefore the theory of evolution is incorrect





> Belief in the literal interpretation of the  account of the creation of the universe and of all living things related  in the Bible.





> the belief that the universe and living  organisms originate from specific acts of divine creation, as in the  biblical account, rather than by natural processes such as evolution.





> ( sometimes initial capital letter ) the doctrine that the true story of the  of the universe is as it is recounted in the Bible, especially in the first chapter of Genesis.






In fact, most of the quotes I listed said that a literal acceptance of the bible was the mainstream definition of creationist. *WHICH IT FUCKING IS. *Congratulations, you mastered the art of selective editing you fucking moron. The lawyer in you is showing.


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2014)

that was the worst case of selective quoting i have ever fucking seen in my entire life




> And wow look at that, those definitions mention NOTHING about Noah's ark or the Book of Genesis



except for all of the ones you conveniently chose not to quote genius


----------



## OS (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Well it just hit the Vae mode.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2014)

y u guys heft to fite?

dis y we no tolk abut relijun and all dat jazzu

let all b gay and happeh and hug


----------



## OS (Feb 4, 2014)

In other news I've finally got back to drawing a bit more. Here's something though I wish I had a scanner for a better picture.


----------



## αce (Feb 4, 2014)

im pretty sure hady believes in the literal interpretation of exodus anyways
so why am i bothering


enjoy your delusions
im done


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2014)

Might pick up Pantheon, don't think he'd really solve my Swain problem though


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2014)

>all this pseudo-intelligent mockery and aggressive elitism, deriding other beliefs as held only by less intelligent people

Back to r/atheism with you, good sir *tips fedora*


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 4, 2014)

αce said:


> genome
> marry
> me
> pls
> ...



I'm here for u


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2014)

αce said:


> Then why the fuck are your jimmies rustled when I FUCKING CLARIFIED THAT I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH RELIGIOUS PEOPLE WHO ACCEPT SCIENTIFIC FACTS.



i just wanted to point out that you started this whole thing by saying you will call all creationists retarded.

he has a right to defend himself, silly


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Get on LoL NA peeps


----------



## Guiness (Feb 4, 2014)

os u suk go die


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 4, 2014)

Girlfriend > LoL srry


----------



## Chausie (Feb 4, 2014)

Didi said:


> >all this pseudo-intelligent mockery and aggressive elitism, deriding other beliefs as held only by less intelligent people
> 
> Back to r/atheism with you, good sir *tips fedora*



yep, very 'holier than thou' of him.

i'd rep, but i rep you too much..

..or i don't rep other people enough. one of the two.


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2014)

Prolly the latter you're in my page only once atm


but it's good to know I'm the best


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2014)

αce said:


> im pretty sure hady believes in the literal interpretation of exodus anyways
> so why am i bothering
> 
> 
> ...



1. Why are you getting so heated? Can't you keep this civil and have a real debate instead of throwing a childish temper tantrum?

2. Delusions? Selective editing? I am under no such delusions, and I did not selectively edit lol. In case you weren't aware, the term "Creationism", like several other terms, can be defined in several different ways. Which is why when we are faced with such a term, we specifically define it. Hence the sub-terms "Biblical Creationism", "Scientific Creationism", etc. You seem to be under the mistaken impression that the term "Creationism" falls under one, and only one definition. I am here to inform you that you are undoubtedly incorrect.

3. Why are you bringing up Science vs Creationism? Hassan, I'm not trying to debate the moment of creation with you. I'm trying to tell you in straight up facts that believing in Creationism does not automatically mean you believe in the Biblical definition where the earth was created 6000 years ago and man was created from the earth, etc. Just because YOU believe that EVERY SINGLE CREATIONIST IN THE WORLD BELIEVES THAT THE EARTH WAS CREATED 6000 YEARS AGO, does not mean that every single goddamn creationist in the world actually believes that lol. Want proof?  Look at what Chausie is telling you. Look at those alternative definitions of Creationism that I quoted. 

4. I am not a Biblical Creationist. I'm pretty sure the vast majority of Creationists are not Biblical Creationists. When you initially started this little debate of ours, you did not specify what type of creationism you felt the need to bash. In fact, your exact words were "please tell me if you're a creationist so i can treat you like a retard". Something like that yeah? 

5. No, I really don't believe in the literal story of Exodus. But, just to play the devil's advocate, if I did, would it matter? Or would you just discriminate against those who do and refuse to debate with them rationally and just storm away like a child as you just did? Go easy on the flaming bro. We don't need to stoop to Vae level insults when we could instead just be having a reasonable discussion.

6. 

[YOUTUBE]ygr5AHufBN4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2014)

First, stop.

Second, what the fuck is with the religion debate in the LoL thread?  Go fling your shit in the .


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2014)

aww man

now our thread is actually being moderated >_>


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2014)

This ain't no hugbox.

But, seriously, there's a literal place for this exact discussion, an entire thread dedicated to it, but let's totally shit up a completely unrelated video game thread instead.

Just discuss the game (DotA > LoL, btw) and keep the flaming down, 'kay?


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> but let's totally shit up a completely unrelated video game thread instead.



You must be new here. 

This isn't exactly a rare occurrence. Lets see how long the thread is "moderated" for this time until it's once again forgotten by the staff for another 14 threads.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2014)

Man, PC gaming is so dead, though.  

I figured Naruto would be all over this shit.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2014)

lol at a mod coming here.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2014)

Hot damn, what a thread.

It's just so tucked away up here no one notices.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Man, PC gaming is so dead, though.
> 
> I figured Naruto would be all over this shit.



I see Naruto on other PC threads than this one >_>


----------



## Maerala (Feb 5, 2014)

We were happy being self-governed.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm fine with that.

This isn't the plaza; as long as it doesn't get too heated or out of hand, I don't care that much.  You're all adults--well, most of you.  However, if some people just want to shit up the thread with inane drivel, and the rest of the users don't want that, then I have to do actual _work_.  

Nobody wants that.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2014)

we no want your kind here, yo
[YOUTUBE]CccnAvfLPvE[/YOUTUBE]
fck yo couch and yo clique. 

we do what we want and get what we want!

#gtfo#toxiclife#worstbehavior#neednodoctors


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hot damn, what a thread.
> 
> It's just so tucked away up here no one notices.



Despite that, I can guarantee it's one of the most active threads on the forum. 

These threads cycle through faster than most convo threads.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2014)

Of that I have no doubt.

Still, you've got to keep that shit in either PMs or the actual forum on which it belongs.  I'm not blaming anyone for whatever; just make sure that it stays vaguely LoL related and that there's no vociferous post-fileting going on.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

Reddit said:
			
		

> Guess turtle become incredibly popular after having 49 accounts in challenger last season.



This was in the AllStar Discussion thread. Laughed at this.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2014)

moderators never come when they are needed but come when they are never wanted


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey, man, it could just be Dream coming in, deleting everything and handing out warnings/bans.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2014)

Haha, holy shit.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 5, 2014)

Kyle, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> just make sure that it stays vaguely LoL related



I really wouldn't leave any loopholes open for this thread if I were you.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Kyle, shut the fuck up.



how bout u suck dis d

or else imma go over to immigration and have your ass shipped back to mexico

dnt try me puta


----------



## Maerala (Feb 5, 2014)

Mod I'm being sexually accosted


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2014)

Darth said:


> This was in the AllStar Discussion thread. Laughed at this.



I didn't get the humor. Am I missing something?

Also 4N, shut up.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm just trying to make it easy for you.

I'd rather just say 'hey, stop' than have someone else come in and just start deleting and banning people.  As long as you can keep it regulated, or don't fuck up the thread for the rest of the people in it, I don't really care.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Mod I'm being sexually accosted



wow 

such bravery

first your kind jack our jobs

now you tryna take our freedom of speech?

what happened to 'murica


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Mod I'm being sexually accosted



When a dog starts humping your leg, you hit it on the head, not ask for help.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I didn't get the humor. Am I missing something?
> 
> Also 4N, shut up.



go die

stop trying to ruin my fun


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> When a dog starts humping your leg, you hit it on the head, not ask for help.



i actually lol;d 

adrian isn't a 'confrational' person

his words, not mine. 

but yeah, you seem cool. darth has warned me about this guy called Dream who apparently is one of those guys who likes to abuse his power at any chance so i shall obey your rules.

just havin' some fun. ;o

i hope this threads stays the same way. most of the arguments that start never last though. i'd consider this thread akin to how a spectator watches sports; heated arguments over teams and players (at least the arguments im in) other than that, i think we are a rather chill group.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2014)

The forums wouldn't be what they are if people were always saccharine and civil.  I certainly don't post that way.  Just don't let it get out of hand.

And, don't forget...























































I'm always watching you.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm always watching you.



Gay              .


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2014)

Aw man, I missed Ace's shitty religious hatred?

So sad 

AND HELLO TO YOU GOOD MOD.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2014)

Shut the fuck up Kyle.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2014)

Vae said:


> Shut the fuck up Kyle.



mod this guy is being toxic

ban this shitter


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

Vae said:


> Aw man, I missed Ace's shitty religious hatred?
> 
> So sad
> 
> AND HELLO TO YOU GOOD MOD.



It wasn't much. Just another poor misinformed soul trying to make himself feel better by acting superior and bashing a stereotype that's nowhere near fact.


----------



## Austin (Feb 5, 2014)

Fucking snowman.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2014)

4N said:


> mod this guy is being toxic
> 
> ban this shitter



Reported for lying and negged for being rude.

When will you grow up, Kyle?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2014)

Vae said:


> Reported for lying and negged for being rude.
> 
> When will you grow up, Kyle?



not sure if trying to be funny or ironic

because you are definitely one of the most immature members in this thread 

but good bait attempt though. don't be surprised when you get a warning. unlike yourself, i'll be a lot more subtle and patiently wait for when you slip


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2014)

I've only been banned once, and I have 1 infraction.

Why is this? Because I'm simply awesome and you're all below me, silly plebians.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 5, 2014)

Well. Good to see the very serious issue of sexual harassment in the internets is taken seriously by authority figures.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2014)

Adrian, we can't change the fact that Kyle is ignorant and a homophobe, even when he's a closet homo.

Ignore him, you don't need his kind as your friend.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2014)

jus woke up from a nightmare,

what did i miss?

like


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm still baffled as to how people think DotA is better than LoL.  O.o


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I'm still baffled as to how people think DotA is better than LoL.  O.o



Same reason people prefer CoD over Battlefield, and similar things.

DIFFERENT OPINIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONS.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2014)

Well random post of a Malamute/GSD/Timberwolf Mix from reddit incoming


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I'm still baffled as to how people think DotA is better than LoL.  O.o



I know right? Maybe it's because I played League before I played Dota2 but to me League is just the better game all around. 

Maybe if I played Dota2 first...


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2014)

Dota 2 players consist mostly of people who played Dota as well and never swapped over.

It's not a bad game, I just personally prefer LoL because Dota feels clunky to me.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 5, 2014)

DotA 2 feels so slow


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 5, 2014)

I actually burst out laughing at 4n's Drake and the Rock posts.I Don't know why you guys are telling him to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh that was my 8000th post

I'm a Kage now wassup sons


----------



## Lee Sin (Feb 5, 2014)

congratsss!!


----------



## Cronos (Feb 5, 2014)

lol post ranks


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

Cronos said:


> lol post ranks



lol not even 6k.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 5, 2014)

oh cool, another mod!

thread 28 has all the drama


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

Chausie said:


> oh cool, another mod!
> 
> thread 28 has all the drama



And we're barely a thousand posts in.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 5, 2014)

Darth said:


> lol not even 6k.



lol not even npu


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

Cronos said:


> lol not even npu



[YOUTUBE]tOrI6uqS-vk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nim (Feb 5, 2014)

my isp did some big reset or something, and now my internet seems to work again :3
don't want to get my hopes up but it looks good so far!


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 5, 2014)

guysguysguys

how do you floss with braces

last night that was at least 10 minutes of me attempting to floss under that shit :G


----------



## Didi (Feb 5, 2014)

Eh, if there's one mod watching our thread, I'm extremely okay with it being Boskov, he's cool. And pretty chill.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 5, 2014)

that set tho


----------



## Didi (Feb 5, 2014)

Marvelous, isn't it?


----------



## Nim (Feb 5, 2014)

yay two games without any laggs pek
Now I can play normals with you guys without feeling bad


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 5, 2014)

Didi said:


> Marvelous, isn't it?



I actually quite like it


----------



## Cronos (Feb 5, 2014)

i also agree boskov is cool beans


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Oh that was my 8000th post
> 
> I'm a Kage now wassup sons



damn adrian your such a scrub 

who gives a shit about post count? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i admit, i sort of do. one day i'll have over 100,000 posts...

one day.......


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2014)

torigo-zaaaan!!! ;___;


----------



## Nim (Feb 5, 2014)

uhh found someone in ranked who wants to duo with me :3 yay


----------



## VoDe (Feb 5, 2014)

pfft what a day

dropped to silver V cause my derp and few bad teams (4 vs 5 etc.)

then climbed back to IV

so in the end 5 wins and 4 loses today

...maybe i wont play ranked for a while now


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2014)

VoDe said:


> DotA 2 feels so slow



Quite the opposite. Much faster paced and more aggressive imo


----------



## VoDe (Feb 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ld9qqxLeknA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Feb 5, 2014)

It feels slow to me mostly because of the fucking turn rates
atrocious, just makes it feel clunky

Interface of the shop is also bad game design

And the artstyle in general makes it hard imo to distinguish heroes from eachother and other minions and shit, spell effects aren't that clear too


And the game has a tad too much RNG


While League isn't perfect either, I like it better. Of course it's hard to say how much that has to do with playing league first, but still.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Quite the opposite. Much faster paced and more aggressive imo


Elaborate please?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Elaborate please?



Champs have stronger auto attacks and stronger nukes.

There's no real such thing as a tank, at least not like in league of legends.

You cant ward everywhere like you can in LoL.

You don't go back to buy, you stay in lane as long as possible (lol has this concept, but you are much better equipped in dota to actually stay in lane).


League of Legends is more farm oriented. Dota I think has a stronger emphasis on playmaking.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2014)

You don't back to buy because you have a courier that brings you items to lane, because there's no recall animation and the map is a lot bigger than LoL, you don't ''back'' unless you have no HP at all or if you died.

You can ward everything in DotA, you just don't because vision control isn't as important.

There are such things as tanks, but they also do a lot of damage, they're still retardedly tanky though since Str scales like fuck.

Dota is too much about RNG in my eyes, also everyone has a retarded stun and if you don't get BKB you're fucked.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2014)

SO i am rewatching Samurai Champloo for the 3rd time


----------



## VoDe (Feb 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WH1Bsdzh7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2014)

Every morning for me, waiting for the bus.

I fucking love this country and the lack of social interaction


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 5, 2014)

Didi said:


> It feels slow to me mostly because of the fucking turn rates
> atrocious, just makes it feel clunky
> 
> Interface of the shop is also bad game design
> ...



I couldn't agree more. It's the turn rate and the art..

I can't stand the ridiculous mana costs too.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 5, 2014)

random words on the forums are now links

i'm presuming it's ads

but i run an adblock, why is it just failing now


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 5, 2014)

i noticed that to

tazmo pls stop


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2014)

never really got into dota. i prefer league more, dunno why. 

maybe if i started with DoTA then i could have a different opinion of it.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> i noticed that to
> 
> tazmo pls stop



Tazmo, there's a forum interfering with my ad feed. 

It's really annoying.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 5, 2014)

Vae said:


> Every morning for me, waiting for the bus.
> 
> I fucking love this country and the lack of social interaction



Oh God I'd shoot myself. Literally cannot.

Also did some mod clean up in here? I woke up and there's a bunch of posts pushed up.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

yep, a bunch of posts got deleted. Probably Ace's random rants the other day and a handful of Vae's toxic shit.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

Holy, shit. 

INSTABUY.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2014)

Darth said:


> Holy, shit.
> 
> INSTABUY.



For some reason I can't see it -_-


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 5, 2014)

Darth said:


> Holy, shit.
> 
> INSTABUY.



oh my 


also braces are painful as hell, I cant even smile until I get used to them :d


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Feb 5, 2014)

That Ashe Splashart looks awesome *-*


----------



## Maerala (Feb 5, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> oh my
> 
> 
> also braces are painful as hell, I cant even smile until I get used to them :d



They should've given you a special pick thing with thread so you can weave around your teeth and floss like that, but frankly it takes way too long and I only did it a couple of times. Just get a cleaning whenever possible and brush often. But yeah they'll hurt for a while, especially when you eat. Sux to suck.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2014)

Damn, that Ashe skin.

Do want, looks fucking awesome based on the splash art.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 5, 2014)

too late gogetaaaa


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 5, 2014)

Maerala said:


> They should've given you a special pick thing with thread so you can weave around your teeth and floss like that, but frankly it takes way too long and I only did it a couple of times. Just get a cleaning whenever possible and brush often. But yeah they'll hurt for a while, especially when you eat. Sux to suck.



yeah that thread floss thing takes forever


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> too late gogetaaaa



I posted it cause i couldn't see it and neither could Terry


----------



## Nim (Feb 5, 2014)

1/0/21 Lulu carries np


----------



## Chausie (Feb 5, 2014)

i wish i could still play lulu, i seem to have completely forgotten how


----------



## Nim (Feb 5, 2014)

I love Lulu <3 she's so multifunctional, you have everything for every possible situation :3


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2014)

Well ranked is

Every game is a stomp. I don't know why, but games have become very one sided. 

Sad. I wish i could play mid lane champs without having to roam. Basically top lane with damage. Basically old top lane.


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I love Lulu <3 she's so multifunctional, you have everything for every possible situation :3



Lulu is still awesome. I just wish she'd get some mana cost buffs..


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 5, 2014)

machine gun lulu op


----------



## Chausie (Feb 5, 2014)

Darth said:


> Lulu is still awesome. I just wish she'd get some mana cost buffs..



i agree with this

when i used to lay her loads, her mana costs were so annoying. think it was part of the reason why i started playing her less

i think her q used to cost less, but they increased it and lowered the damage a bit? i might be recalling it incorrectly though


----------



## Nim (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't have mana problems with her actually, wouldn't mind if they reduced the cost though. More poke


----------



## Maerala (Feb 5, 2014)

Chauster playing Fiora like a nub.


----------



## Mongolia (Feb 5, 2014)

I only play teemo. 

I have 4 teemo skins. 

I am stronk.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 5, 2014)

teemo is the incarnation of the devil itself.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 5, 2014)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Darth (Feb 5, 2014)

Pok?mon said:


> I only play teemo.
> 
> I have 4 teemo skins.
> 
> I am stronk.



wtf? Leave. LEAVE. LEAVE NOW AND NEVER COME BACK!

[YOUTUBE]fWweqP_ZWbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2014)

>Make a joke in skype convo about girl having sex dream about me and 2 of them.
>Turns out she's actually had a sex dream about that.
>Ask if I at least satisfied them
>''Well your dick was kinda small''

Mfw


----------



## Guiness (Feb 5, 2014)

Vae said:


> >Make a joke in skype convo about girl having sex dream about me and 2 of them.
> >Turns out she's actually had a sex dream about that.
> >Ask if I at least satisfied them
> >''Well your dick was kinda small''
> ...





at least she dreamed about you


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 5, 2014)

how do you stop your pipes from freezing and your mom from freaking out because of it

also lol vae


----------



## Maerala (Feb 5, 2014)

Can confirm.

h4h4


----------



## Didi (Feb 5, 2014)

fucking lmao


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2014)

So now two people on NF has had sex dreams about me.

Adrian and Yachiru.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm sure they don't mean anything.


----------



## OS (Feb 5, 2014)

M?nage ? trois


----------



## Maerala (Feb 5, 2014)

legit l0l'd

Also there's a video in my news feed of like a hundred Asians having sex on the floor, perfectly lined up in rows.

Fuck is going on in my life.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm so tired. I want to go home


----------



## Guiness (Feb 6, 2014)

godlike just 3v1'd and got a kill on a ori that was like 70% health when he was below 50%

LMQ's judgement is just a tier above most NA challenger teams. 

entertaining game though. over a 10k gold difference and its not even 20 mins yet. >_>


----------



## Guiness (Feb 6, 2014)

gonna go out on a limb and say MorSili is probably a top tier botlane, even by LCS standards. Doublelift already praised Vasili, calling him a 'fearsome adc' and that its gonna suck when LMQ gets into LCS (even though its all but confirmed yet)

hopefully they do and when that happens, it'd be really interesting to see LMQ can do against the other LCS teams, especially vs TSM, C9 and Dig.

24k gold lead and not even 25 mins gone yet. ridiculous..


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 6, 2014)

4N said:


> gonna go out on a limb and say MorSili is probably a top tier botlane, even by LCS standards. Doublelift already praised Vasili, calling him a 'fearsome adc' and that its gonna suck when LMQ gets into LCS (even though its all but confirmed yet)
> 
> hopefully they do and when that happens, it'd be really interesting to see LMQ can do against the other LCS teams, especially vs TSM, C9 and Dig.
> 
> 24k gold lead and not even 25 mins gone yet. ridiculous..



They got a Godlike top lane.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 6, 2014)

5. Fnatic
7. Gambit
13. ROCCAT
14. Team Solomid
15. Cloud 9

kinda lulzy that C9 was ranked 6th at the start of the season

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSmoubZWPsk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Feb 6, 2014)

dat l33t KDA doe.


----------



## Nim (Feb 6, 2014)

How was the site called where you can see all the skins you own?


----------



## Nim (Feb 6, 2014)

nvm found it :3


----------



## VoDe (Feb 6, 2014)

link........?


----------



## Chausie (Feb 6, 2014)

ireland really is not documented well on google maps

i could type in some random rural english vet and it would find it

it doesn't even know what area i'm on about when i try to do the same for irish vets


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2014)

4N said:


> at least she dreamed about you


:amazed

at least he had dream sex with a FEMALE.


----------



## Nim (Feb 6, 2014)

That win... was so undeserved xD I had a dc every 5 mins (yay), so the Kata had it easy and could just roam all day and night. She was so fed and killed our adc instantly. So we lost all teamfights. Then I make a quadra at our base and the Kata disconnects and we finish


----------



## VoDe (Feb 6, 2014)

Fizz is pretty fun


----------



## Dark (Feb 6, 2014)

Fnatic vs Alliance 

I am hoping for an entertaining game.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 6, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> That win... was so undeserved xD I had a dc every 5 mins (yay), so the Kata had it easy and could just roam all day and night. She was so fed and killed our adc instantly. So we lost all teamfights. Then I make a quadra at our base and the Kata disconnects and we finish



Why'd you mute the doge?


----------



## VoDe (Feb 6, 2014)

WHAT.THE.FUCK

sOAZ with LeBlanc on top


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 6, 2014)

Problem with LB top is

You are much more prone to ganks
Harder to snowball
You lack a tank late game
Gragas would scale much harder while also having good laning

However, it does have very good laning. Very easy if i may
Because while you are open to ganks, you can NOT get caught or just get engaged on by the enemy Laner.

Darius, Nasus, Garen would easily fail, but so would Jax and Riven. Her mobility just fucks up everything enemy laners want to do. You might survive her but you will not kill her unless you get buncha ganks, period.


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 6, 2014)

So.. I just started League and unlocked Ashe. Idk, she seems to be my favourite champion as of late.

Expect to see me often in the thread.


----------



## Nim (Feb 6, 2014)

Vae said:


> Why'd you mute the doge?



He was crying whole game about how we can't win and stuff. Was annoying xD


----------



## VoDe (Feb 6, 2014)

terrible play from Fnatic


----------



## Dark (Feb 6, 2014)

VoDe said:


> terrible play from Fnatic



I couldn't agree more. I was not expecting Fnatic to lose.

Edit: I had a bad feeling ever since I saw the double ap in the picking phase.


----------



## Nim (Feb 6, 2014)

so many new faces


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 6, 2014)

Finished my placement matches, won the last few so I got to bronze 2   Got placed into Garen's standard  

Should be able to worm my way into silver soon hopefully.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 6, 2014)

nothing makes me feel as removed from popular culture as reading peoples posts on facebook does


----------



## Nim (Feb 6, 2014)

Can someone tell me good places to place a pink ward early when I'm on the purple side?

Edit: as support


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 6, 2014)

Generally the best spots to put them are in your own jungle. Enemies will either run and leave them be or kill them and die when your team goes after him. Otherwise, putting a pinl ward in either a lane brush or blue side tribush is most effective but only if you are in the lead/offensive, because they will be far too pressured and scared to kill them, allowing you to have visiom control in those areas until say jungler comes anf helps the enemy remove them.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 6, 2014)

Just got home. Saw this

[youtube]aNaAzTK-4rQ[/youtube]


----------



## Sansa (Feb 6, 2014)

Lee Sin dies 4 times in his own jungle.
Dies level 4 at red.
Dies immediately after that at blue.
Dies immediately after that at Golems.
Dies trying to gank mid.
All of the kills went to Kha'Zix.

Zilean top vs Riven.
Don't even need to explain.

Fiddle was just.
He would walk out of the creep wave in front of their botlane and get hooked and die.
Cass was like retarded or something, she ultied and would either hit no one or hit thresh or something.

Couldn't even farm past 15 minutes cause Kha'Zix would just come out of nowhere and 1 shot me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like a game that shoulda been dodged.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 6, 2014)

If I knew that would happen, believe you me I would've.

I was willing to overlook to Zilean top in hopes that he would just be able to farm and not feed Riven.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 6, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Lee Sin dies 4 times in his own jungle.
> Dies level 4 at red.
> Dies immediately after that at blue.
> Dies immediately after that at Golems.
> ...



dem screenshots, it's so hard to crop them


----------



## Sansa (Feb 6, 2014)

Too lazy to crop.

Forgot to spoiler tag, I'll go do it now.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 6, 2014)

what is deman talking about? people been playing lulu in mid and top lane(i've played with lulu's top mostly) in solo q for a long while now. not as popular as fotm picks but its still somewhat common.


----------



## Nim (Feb 6, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Too lazy to crop.
> 
> Forgot to spoiler tag, I'll go do it now.



alt + screenshotbutton (don't know how it's called on an english keyboard) = screenshot of the current window


----------



## Chausie (Feb 6, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> Can someone tell me good places to place a pink ward early when I'm on the purple side?
> 
> Edit: as support



you can use it as a fourth ward, not specifically to clear out any enemy wards, early.

can do your blue buff, the tri bush next to you(especially if pushed up next to the turret), in the lane bush nearest you (if you can protect it long enough to make it worth the gold), and the usual bush in river between dragon and mid lane, which is often never checked


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 6, 2014)

4N said:


> what is deman talking about? people been playing lulu in mid and top lane(i've played with lulu's top mostly) in solo q for a long while now. not as popular as fotm picks but its still somewhat common.



I don't know if they do it in EU. Yeah in solo que NA, Zamphira is known for his lulu mid in competitive play (and top in solo que)


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2014)

does this site have like weird adware in it now?

random words lead to ebay/amazon....

hope i dont have adware on my pc. 

Telling me link added by VigLink when I hover my cursor over the hyperlinked word...


----------



## Wesley (Feb 6, 2014)

Data Lulu.


----------



## Nim (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the warding advices


----------



## Nim (Feb 6, 2014)

"Best Shaco Pluto"
that nickname made me laugh


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 6, 2014)

BotRK BT Lucian?


----------



## OS (Feb 6, 2014)

Being a reader of Beelzebub is suffering.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 6, 2014)

I feel EU LCS is a power struggle between First to 3rd, and then a struggle in 6th to 8th.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 6, 2014)

riot nerf gragas already..

ziggs is #1 winrate for summoners rift and arams and nothing changed to him yet.

then again, I dont want them to do anything to ziggs now that I think about it :d


----------



## Guiness (Feb 6, 2014)

drama between yung eddy and wickd on twitter

quite entertaining  I don't think Edward really meant to make a jab at Wickd though but considering the amount of shit Wickd has been receiving this past month.. yeah, I don't definitely blame him for reacting the way he did.

some juicy ALL vs GG drama inc


----------



## Chausie (Feb 6, 2014)

isn't edward kinda known for saying shit on twitter anyway


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2014)

Facing an ADC Jayce.

AM I BACK IN EARLY SEASON 3?


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2014)

Caught up on feng shen ji....


I 

enjoyed

everything about it so far.



simply beautiful


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2014)

mothafcking azingy outplaying weixaio and noname

that was such a good set of movements from him

and how does vasili get such a substantial farm lead over every adc he faces? o.O


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2014)

So the ADC Jayce didn't really work out.

He got a bunch of kills early because Nami got hit by like 8 straight zenith blades in a row the first 5 min and died.

But meh, shit happens.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 7, 2014)

Watched the CW vs. GMB game from today.

Diamond is too fucking based.


----------



## Nim (Feb 7, 2014)

Annie Support is so fun <3 *increasing championpool*
I'm only getting useless adcs though xD


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2014)

That feel when you 2 shot a Tryndamere full health with a DFG.
2 good

he didnt even get the chance to ult.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2014)

Trydamere was easy mode way back in the day when I was a noob

Now I can never remember to ult. On the flipside annie who was once hot trash is now fucking godly


Oh how things change


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2014)

So our lobby host had his computer crash.

Now we're in this lobby without a host and our other players can't join.

l0l.


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2014)

> *Being troubled by annoying advertisement links in the posts you and other people make? Here's an easy solution:*    P.S This isn't an ad link. Sincerely, NF Staff.




hahaha so I wasn't the only one


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2014)

yeh it actually works gg


----------



## VoDe (Feb 7, 2014)

Gambit losing to SHC


----------



## VoDe (Feb 7, 2014)

GAMBIT LOST IN 25MINS TO SHC

OMFG


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2014)

That red buff fight kinda screwed them over. Couldn't bounce from that


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2014)

Guess u can say...

SHC was a bit too hot for gambit to handle

H4h4


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2014)

I hope Roccat wins this so there would be a three way tie for first.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2014)

renekton is huge rofl


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2014)

fucking baron steal


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice surrender.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 7, 2014)

They enabled the Winter Games skins, but they're all so fugly. Except for White Twitch, dat looks k.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2014)

Fnatic mid season slump inc

Never fails lol


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2014)

Maerala said:


> They enabled the Winter Games skins, but they're all so fugly. Except for White Twitch, dat looks k.



been waiting for my union flag fiddle!


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2014)

this guys interview is so straightforward and to the point


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2014)

Faced the same players for both the 4th and 5th game, but they were different ranked teams.
Ruined both their first placement games 

Gold 4 because our top laner is unranked in solo queue


----------



## Nim (Feb 7, 2014)

The MMR/Divisions in SoloQueue affect the ones in Teamrankeds? ?.?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, if you have a full Diamond 1 team you're most likely getting placed in Plat 1 cause that's the highest you can.

Full silver, even if you go 5-0 you get silver.


----------



## Nim (Feb 7, 2014)

wow that's unfair


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2014)

Nah, it makes sense.

I just think it's shitty 1 person can drag you down so much, he's a good player but doesn't play solo queue so we get placed low in the team.

The Support is in promo for Diamond, Jungler is Diamond 5, ADC is Plat 4 and I'm Gold 1.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHC8Hwq9Eag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nim (Feb 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> Nah, it makes sense.
> 
> I just think it's shitty 1 person can drag you down so much, he's a good player but doesn't play solo queue so we get placed low in the team.
> 
> The Support is in promo for Diamond, Jungler is Diamond 5, ADC is Plat 4 and I'm Gold 1.



maybe you dragged them down


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2014)

That's totally what happened


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2014)

Chausie said:


> this guys interview is so straightforward and to the point



That's Dutch people for you

Extremely down to earth and honest/blunt/to the point

We just say what's on our mind


That's why other folks think we're rude, because we don't act fake nice  (like murrikans for instance with extreme fake niceness / politeness and also getting ridiculously excited and OMGOMGOMG about stuff)


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'M STRAIGHT FORWARD AND TO THE POINT.

Maybe that's why people consider me an ass.

Might also have to do with my asshole comments though.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2014)

Didi said:


> That's Dutch people for you
> 
> Extremely down to earth and honest/blunt/to the point
> 
> ...



wasn't a complaint, just made me smile


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> I'M STRAIGHT FORWARD AND TO THE POINT.
> 
> Maybe that's why people consider me an ass.
> 
> Might also have to do with my asshole comments though.



Swedish people are actually very alike to Dutch people I noticed during my stay in Sweden and from what people have told me and from what I've experienced from them in general


Sweden was basically a colder more expensive Netherlands, albeit with shittier options for getting drunk


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2014)

Hotter girls though.


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes I'll give you that. Not by that much though, Netherlands is also really good on the hot chicks spectrum. And I have the luck of living in the city with the most of them percentage wise. 




But like fuck, in this one Swedish club I literally only saw one 6/10, the rest was all at least 8/10. It was ridiculous


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 7, 2014)

im losing my will to post here :x


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2014)

Didi said:


> (like murrikans for instance with extreme fake niceness / politeness and also getting ridiculously excited and OMGOMGOMG about stuff)



I see nothing wrong with being polite and nice to everyone around you. It's one of the more endearing parts of American culture IMO.


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2014)

idk I kinda dislike it if it's so obviously forced/fake


I like real interaction, I always prefer honesty and being real with one another


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2014)

Didi knows what's up.

If I dislike someone, I'll let them know our avoid them.

I'm not going to interract with them and pretend I like them/get along with them.

Fuck that.

I also don't like how Americans just talk to strangers all the time, over here we keep to ourselves.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2014)

where is mah damn feng shen ji chaptah? 

rem, now that you have seen the light, who is your fav char from feng shen ji?


----------



## Treerone (Feb 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> Didi knows what's up.
> 
> If I dislike someone, I'll let them know our avoid them.
> 
> ...



You clearly don't know New Yorkers.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> Didi knows what's up.
> 
> If I dislike someone, I'll let them know our avoid them.
> 
> ...



I don't see the point of that. Why forcing yourself to like someone? zzz

Actually I haven't seen much assholes lately. I see them all the time back when I was in high school


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2014)

4N said:


> where is mah damn feng shen ji chaptah?
> 
> rem, now that you have seen the light, who is your fav char from feng shen ji?




Easily Wu Geng, he has good morals and we get to see him grow from a whiny brat into a legendary badass. 

2nd place Bai Cai, she is no longer a damsel in distress, and is the perfect wife (lol).

I honestly love all the characters(which is rare).........having been speed reading this shit I started dreaming about fighting tian and shit.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2014)

Treerone said:


> You clearly don't know New Yorkers.



you mean anyone living in a major city anywhere in the world?

also, you guys, sometimes the forced niceness is there for a reason. it's to imply how much you hate the other person.

It's like hearing 'Have a nice day!' from a cashier after you buy your groceries. They say it because it's in their job description to 'be nice', but that doesn't mean they can't say it in an overly sarcastic tone which implies they give no shits about the other persons day

it's not just being nice to people and talking to them and being overly friendly or whatever. there's the implications behind what is said and the tones used  to find out what each person really feels about the other.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2014)

You like Bai Cai?

Wtf, get the fuck out of here RemChu.


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2014)

Okay she is CLICHE

but

endeaaaaaaring

also


ah lan

would smang


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2014)

i agree; ah lan is a must smash


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh

this series reminded me of Berserk, except it is actually moving in plot.
that son of tian dude = zod the immortal. 
Wu Geng = Gutts
Zi yu is Griffith 

but uh son of tian dude....felt like the Phoenix shit from Xmen....so much.

at parts the comic felt like a marvel comic in terms of the fighting and the art (thats good thing)


----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2014)

who is zod the immortal?


----------



## OS (Feb 7, 2014)

4N said:


> who is zod the immortal?



An apostle warrior that doesn't die. He turns to this huge lion thing with horns.


----------



## OS (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Guiness (Feb 7, 2014)

looks badass


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## OS (Feb 7, 2014)

The coloring in FSJ makes me woozy.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 7, 2014)

That tree to the side looks all veiny. Like a huge dong. And I just realized Vae's summoner name sounds like veiny.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2014)

Blue screen at 2 min.

Reconnect as level 1 at 9 minutes.

Still carry these skrubs.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2014)

excuse me, vae?

i 2v1'd them  with only dorans shield and no ap

pains me to say, but they were terrible


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2014)

STILL OUT CSED ALL OF YA'LL NIGS.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 7, 2014)

Dat Zephyr on Quinn.

i em crie

Yasuo support l0l. Did Vault enable his ult?


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm sorry I was too busy roaming to kill people


but then in the last 2 teamfights you got ahead of me in kills because that cunt Zed and Gragas kept on feeling it necessary to dump all their shit on me and forced me out of them ggggg


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Dat Zephyr on Quinn.
> 
> i em crie
> 
> Yasuo support l0l. Did Vault enable his ult?



quinn jump?

it doesn't make the enemy go into the air, it only interrupts, so i don't think it would

yasuo supp is shite against annie supp anyway

the quinn was gold 1, kinda surprising i thought.

i don't know where she got those kills from though, i don't remember people dying to her


----------



## Chausie (Feb 7, 2014)

the amumu was pretty funny that game

solo invades with no vision on the enemy team

going all in solo against 1 or 2 enemies and winning

going off to answer to shen split push whilst the rest of us push down mid, and just generally vanishing when we were about to fight


----------



## Darth (Feb 7, 2014)

Zephyr 4th item is actually pretty legit.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 7, 2014)

As legit as Nashor's Tooth on Katarina?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2014)

I AM MASTER KARAOKE SINGER.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 7, 2014)

I HAVE BEEN SUMMONED

WHO DESERVES MY SWORD?


----------



## Maerala (Feb 7, 2014)

Who keeps tattling.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 7, 2014)

You're the Judas.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2014)

Hady is obviously the one who keeps calling mods.

No other person in this thread is that kind of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Hady is the only one who reports posts.

Fucking sand ^ (use bro).


----------



## Maerala (Feb 7, 2014)

Banned Kayle, Ziggs, Gragas. They banned Kassadin, Yasuo.

Summoner 5 has dodged.


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Feb 8, 2014)

omg pek


----------



## Maerala (Feb 8, 2014)

It kinda looks terrified. It probably is.


----------



## Nim (Feb 8, 2014)

ye it seems really stiff xD it's clinging so hard to the towel, poor thing


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 8, 2014)

Got the twitch and jax winter skins but I'm so tempted to get that Corki one, it looks so legit. 

Pity he's been put in the dumpster by Riot along with Ryze, Kennen, Jayce, Irelia etc.

Also thank you to whomever recommended Feng Shen Ji, its pretty awesome, think it was Original Sin.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2014)

Maerala said:


> It kinda looks terrified. It probably is.



yep, i think so too

there's a few 'so cute!' gifs of owls around where they are clearly distressed


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 8, 2014)

Chausie said:


> yep, i think so too
> 
> there's a few 'so cute!' gifs of owls around where they are clearly distressed





fuck owls imo


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> fuck owls imo



owls are so cool


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah we don't have any mountains or shit here so we suck at most winter olympics stuff (tho we have a gold medalist female snowboarder for some reason), but not at speedskating because we invented skating on ice, so we're the best in the world at it.

Norwegians are also decent, only true contenders.


And Kramer is a god amongst men, one of those rare supertalents that only come once every few generations, that is just leagues above anyone else.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2014)

i had never heard of him before your posts

it's bad of me, but i've never paid much attention to the winter games.

maybe i ought to start now


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> Got the twitch and jax winter skins but I'm so tempted to get that Corki one, it looks so legit.
> 
> Pity he's been put in the dumpster by Riot along with Ryze, Kennen, Jayce, Irelia etc.
> 
> *Also thank you to whomever recommended Feng Shen Ji, its pretty awesome, think it was Original Sin.*



It was me and Kyle


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 8, 2014)

Chausie said:


> quinn jump?
> 
> it doesn't make the enemy go into the air, it only interrupts, so i don't think it would
> 
> ...



Vault activated yasuo out, it pushes the enemy a little which is all thats needed(very small window tho)

Also lego movie is amazing go watch it


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

All we've gotten is silver in skiing 

Sweden pls.


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)

Fsj wouldn't be high on my rec list. 


And don't worry chausie. Only snow people care about Winter Olympics so it's fine if not many people care. People care more about the anti gay laws than the Olympics.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 8, 2014)

who cares

we will win Ice Hockey gold medal, in both Men and Women

SUCK IT SWEDES


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

So you say.

But we did win the World Championship 2013, wouldn't be surprising if we won the Olympic gold medal too.

Shitty Finland only got 4th place.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 8, 2014)

it was last year


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

Yet you mentioned 2011 on LoL.

Last year results are more accurate than 2011, prepare your anus.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

This reddit post is pretty funny and hypocritical considering Wickd isn't known for being the nicest person around.
He disrespects people quite often, but can't take it when people disrespect him.

Sad stuff.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

Vae said:


> This reddit post is pretty funny and hypocritical considering Wickd isn't known for being the nicest person around.
> He disrespects people quite often, but can't take it when people disrespect him.
> 
> Sad stuff.



really? im a bit surprised there. i've never seen wickd go out of his way to insult someone D:

proof plox


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

He's ended up in several fights on twitter through out his career, he's been disrespectful in games, like dancing in front of the fountain when the game was already over(That was all of Alliance though) and multiple other occasions.

He's sure as hell no saint, he's just like the rest of the LoL community, a kid who can be rude but when people are rude against him it's not okay anymore.

There's a reason Wickd gets attacked but people like Alex Ich, Krepo and others don't get shit, because they're not rude to others.

EDIT: Oh yeah there's also that situation where he called Dignitas easy, that's just BM.

Now look at Dignitas, then Alliance.
Looks like Dig got the last laugh.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

Vae said:


> *He's ended up in several fights on twitter through out his career, he's been disrespectful in games, like dancing in front of the fountain when the game was already over(That was all of Alliance though) and multiple other occasions.
> *
> He's sure as hell no saint, he's just like the rest of the LoL community, a kid who can be rude but when people are rude against him it's not okay anymore.
> 
> ...



i srsly just lol'd at how you phrased the bolded. you made it sound like he did some henious crimes 

and yeah, errbody should aspire to be like krepo. krepo's pretty damn polite to the point you wonder if he is trying to be a smartass but he knows how to kill a situation and leave it at that. Most you ever see him going out of his way to get someone was when there were leaks concerning his team or some stuff.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

What he's done isn't that bad, it's just worse because that's exactly the kind of things he's calling the community out on.

Which makes him look even worse.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 8, 2014)

but Doublelift is the biggest douche


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

Doublelift isn't even actually a douche, he's got a persona and it works.

He's actually quite nice if you watch any of his stream/interviews, he's more self critical than he is about any other person.


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2014)

DONT WANT THIS TO BE LAST ON PAGE


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2014)

Norway: ~5 million people, 4 medals
Netherlands: ~17 million people, 3 medals
USA: ~317 million people, 1 medal


rofl why are americans so bad at sports 
Only reason they do 'good' at olympic games are because they have a shitton of inhabitants, only 2 countries with more than them (India and China) are developing countries with shit infrastructure (China still gets a lot of medals because having 1/5th of the world population kinda helps a lot). If you adjust for those two factors (population and infrastructure) USA is one of the shittiest competitors. And yet they think they're the best. 



like holy shit how bad do you have to be not produce one better sportsman/woman out of over 300 million MORE people 

usa, not even once


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

It's cause USA is fat people country.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

Didi said:


> Norway: ~5 million people, 4 medals
> Netherlands: ~17 million people, 3 medals
> USA: ~317 million people, 1 medal
> 
> ...



implying we even care?

i can say without a doubt the only 2 major sporting events this country cares about is the superbowl and those conferences (basketball).


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2014)

>america wins something
FUG YEAH MURRIKAA MURRIKA USA USA BEST IN THE WORLD FUG YEAAAAAAAH
>america loses something
PFFT ITS NOT LIKE WE CARE, WE DIDNT EVEN TRY HARD, THIS THING IS FOR LOSERS





pathetic


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

Didi said:


> >america wins something
> FUG YEAH MURRIKAA MURRIKA USA USA BEST IN THE WORLD FUG YEAAAAAAAH
> >america loses something
> PFFT ITS NOT LIKE WE CARE, WE DIDNT EVEN TRY HARD, THIS THING IS FOR LOSERS
> ...



you should live in this country to see how it really is.

when there are conference finals or superbowl coming up, the hype is literally next level. you don't even see this sort of excitement during the olympics or the mothafcking FIFA world cup(blasphemous, i know) like all of that shit can show on TV but no one really cares for it like they would for A.Football or Basketball.

this country just has messed up tastes. good thing im gonna be in europe for the fifa world cup this year.


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah but Romania didn't even qualify tho, so you don't get nearly as much experience as you would have in a participating country


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2014)

also god fucking dammit I don't know what my asian housemate is making but it smells fucking nasty and she's been in there for over an hour

which sucks because I'm fucking hungry and want to cook ffffffffffffffff


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

Didi said:


> Yeah but Romania didn't even qualify tho, so you don't get nearly as much experience as you would have in a participating country



damn

well it should still be a good experience. im eager to see what the bars are like over there.


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2014)

Vae said:


> Doublelift isn't even actually a douche, he's got a persona and it works.
> 
> He's actually quite nice if you watch any of his stream/interviews, he's more self critical than he is about any other person.



Actually he's definitely an asshole on stream. "Omg their bot lane is so shit"/"Omg aphro you're a god gj shitting on them" etc...

Don't get me wrong, his stream is still hilarious but he definitely doesn't give off a nice guy feel on stream.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 8, 2014)

Anybody got a way to view youtube videos that aren't licensed in your country?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

Darth said:


> Actually he's definitely an asshole on stream. "Omg their bot lane is so shit"/"Omg aphro you're a god gj shitting on them" etc...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, his stream is still hilarious but he definitely doesn't give off a nice guy feel on stream.



but thats regular doublelift... he isn't even trying to be mean-spirited. thats just how he talks. mr.peng isn't known for his tact. 

he gives props when due tho. like always. Sneaky, Vasili, WiZ etc.

doublelift isn' the most humble person but he is probably one of the most honest pro players out there and he is extremely self-critical.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2014)

4N said:


> but thats regular doublelift... he isn't even trying to be mean-spirited. thats just how he talks. mr.peng isn't known for his tact.
> 
> he gives props when due tho. like always. Sneaky, Vasili, WiZ etc.
> 
> doublelift isn' the most humble person but he is probably one of the most honest pro players out there and he is extremely self-critical.



I consider that an asshole

You cant excuse a shitty behavior by "well thats his persona" "he doesn't mean it"

Those kind of excuses are weak and IMO not valid. But to each his own.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

So we can't excuse your shitty behavior with the fact that you're bipolar and can't help it?


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)

Is someone shit talking about FREEDUM?!


Also, DL is an ass, but not a true ass. He just shit talks like everyone else alive in the world.


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Anybody got a way to view youtube videos that aren't licensed in your country?



i think there was an extension for chrome called proxytube or something?

try that.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 8, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xZGh9DnmoA[/youtube]
Maximum disrespect faker


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2014)

Vae said:


> So we can't excuse your shitty behavior with the fact that you're bipolar and can't help it?



You are the guy who said that you are deliberately an asshole online but very nice IRL, so idk what you are talking about

Having a bad day or two where i am more pissed than on other days is IMO perfectly fine.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

I admit I'm an asshole, I don't make excuses for it.

You do.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 8, 2014)

Should I get bloodlord Vlad?

That Kneel Before Vlad quote is so boss.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

If you intend to play Vlad a lot, then yes, it's by far the best Vlad skin.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2014)

Bipolar=/=Asshole

And i don't remember flat out denying it.
Only 2 things i remember saying is that raging on skype but not typing that ingame is better than raging ingame as well.

And it IS better, even if a little since not saying anything even when i've been agitated has won me games. And that whenever i have raged, it's never been what the average player base rages about - "Fucking dipshit asshole noob uninstall etc."
Last ranked game i was agitated that my Leona made some very questionable plays, but i just wrote to her at the end of the game that engaging Lvl 1 while they have a Morgana on their team isn't very smart.

That doesn't excuse the fact that i DO get angry about this game sometimes, but it's definitely better than the mindless 10 years old rants, using every curse word they know. You saw the video about that guy raging cause his jungler took a kill from him - don't tell me it's the same.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

IT'S THE SAME GOGETA.

Now what?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2014)

i will keep spamming you to send me RP


----------



## Nim (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)

I just bought the main collection of the LOTR series. Probably start later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 8, 2014)

Was it director's cut?  Please tell me it was director's cut.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2014)

Vae said:


> This reddit post is pretty funny and hypocritical considering Wickd isn't known for being the nicest person around.
> He disrespects people quite often, but can't take it when people disrespect him.
> 
> Sad stuff.



I was reading through that. If he can't take the criticism, then he should stay away from the community instead of trying to change it. It's not going to change. 

I like Wickd but he can be pretty stubborn. Like suppose the Triforce Malphite build, he gets a lot of hate for it and he tries to justify his actions. I can see why you build it but you have to admit, maybe, just maybe it wasn't good in that scenario.

This guy pretty much hit it on the spot


			
				Red_doctor said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but things are not exactly like that.
> 
> You cannot be satisfied with the community when praise is coming your way and say that the community sucks when they criticise you. It doesn't work like that.
> 
> In every sport, you do well, people love you, you fail and people may say bad things about you.



Also I had no idea about the Winter Games. I don't pay attention to that unfortunately ._. It's not advertised as much here as it should be (Plus I have no cable)


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2014)

OS said:


> I just bought the main collection of the LOTR series. Probably start later tonight or tomorrow.





CosmicCastaway said:


> Was it director's cut?  Please tell me it was director's cut.



I think he's talking about the books


if about the films tho, complete extended edition or bust


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2014)

WAIT WTF SAINT IS PLAYING AS SUPPORT OVER ZEKENT?


----------



## Treerone (Feb 8, 2014)

Saint support.

Crs Season 4 champs np.


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> WAIT WTF SAINT IS PLAYING AS SUPPORT OVER ZEKENT?



WTF IS GOING ON AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Was it director's cut?  Please tell me it was director's cut.





Didi said:


> I think he's talking about the books
> 
> 
> if about the films tho, complete extended edition or bust



Talking about the books. I think I just have the original versions of the movies. If I really enjoy the LOTR I'll move onto Silmarillion and Malazan series.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

Silmarillion is gooooooooooooooooooood.


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah silmarillion is good tho you really need to know what you're in for, as it's basically a history book

A really interesting history book with tons of kickass shit happening in a very interesting well written detailed world, but a history book nonetheless




Children of Hurin is also good btw


----------



## Didi (Feb 8, 2014)

also, wtffffff at Saint at support
I thought Zekent was doing fairly well


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2014)

Didi said:


> also, wtffffff at Saint at support
> I thought Zekent was doing fairly well



It's not for sure if it's permanent or he's just subbing this week cause maybe Zekent had some issues ? 

I don't know lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

Pretty sure it's a sub cause there's no roster change announcments and I doubt Saint would go support.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't know mang he's been spamming it in solo q


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)

what's Balls winrate on rumble?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2014)

OS said:


> what's Balls winrate on rumble?



100% win rate in the Summer split + worlds + now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

how much lp is rumble?
(anyone notice all the yordles are OP?)


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't know mang he's been spamming it in solo q



That could be just because he knew Zekent was going to be unavaliable this week and he's be subbing..


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

That kayle skin, one of the coolest skins in da game.

hands down.
edit:

God that was a nice rumble ult.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 8, 2014)

Feel bad for Mancloud this game. So much roaming.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

HAHAHHA HAI

DA GRASSHOPPA

edit: lol these plays


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2014)

Such    rape


----------



## Sansa (Feb 8, 2014)

XDGG **


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

Feels like a solo que game. o.o


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)

C9 are gods.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok so I tried Kha'Zix and I failed really hard with him, I do better with Elise but still not good enough.

Can anyone give some tips about how someone who hasn't played a MOBA game untill now can use her well enough please


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

Mancloud so useless this season.

Ruining the Xmithie Mancloud synergy wasn't worth.

Mancloud just gets camped and Zuna does nothing about it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

"It was amazing how Balls bough-, Balls

Sneaky...."




Swarmy said:


> Ok so I tried Kha'Zix and I failed really hard with him, I do better with Elise but still not good enough.
> 
> Can anyone give some tips about how someone who hasn't played a MOBA game untill now can use her well enough please




scroll down to early game, should have some helpful ganking/strategy tips.

he is a good jungler the jizzdragon dude


----------



## Treerone (Feb 8, 2014)

Vae said:


> Mancloud so useless this season.
> 
> Ruining the Xmithie Mancloud synergy wasn't worth.
> 
> Mancloud just gets camped and Zuna does nothing about it.



Meteos came mid so much and still had more farm than Zuna early on.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2014)

Vae said:


> Mancloud so useless this season.
> 
> Ruining the Xmithie Mancloud synergy wasn't worth.
> 
> Mancloud just gets camped and Zuna does nothing about it.



This.

Plus Benny's teleport has been terror.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

Vae said:


> Mancloud so useless this season.
> 
> Ruining the Xmithie Mancloud synergy wasn't worth.
> 
> Mancloud just gets camped and Zuna does nothing about it.



tbf, that level 2 invade fcked zuna over.

and mancloud and benny did nothing about it but sit in their lanes. and zuna was hanging around mid a lot the first 6 minutes but he wasted a lot of time because meteos didn't gank during the times he would be in position for the countergank. like meteos moves so damn well around the jungle its ridiculous.

dexter just stated this in an interview this morning, when discussing jungle synergy. he said that its much more than just pressing R and killing the enemy.



> They didn't really counterjungle together, and they didn't have a really good vision control around midlane. That's what synergy is.



so yeah, its rly hurting XDG but i think most of all mancloud hasn't adapted to this change.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 8, 2014)

RemChu said:


> scroll down to early game, should have some helpful ganking/strategy tips.
> 
> he is a good jungler the jizzdragon dude



Thanks! I'll check it out


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

and dont stop playing khaz man,

he is *extremely fun* once u get the hang of it.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 8, 2014)

4N said:


> tbf, that level 2 invade fcked zuna over.
> 
> and mancloud and benny did nothing about it but sit in their lanes. and zuna was hanging around mid a lot the first 6 minutes but he wasted a lot of time because meteos didn't gank during the times he would be in position for the countergank. like meteos moves so damn well around the jungle its ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Mancloud had no HP because of a meteos gank around level 2. He would insta die to a lee and khazix. This was just one game what is the excuse for the other games. Zuna needs to learn to be impactful on more than 2 champions.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Mancloud had no HP because of a meteos gank around level 2. He would insta die to a lee and khazix. This was just one game what is the excuse for the other games.



thats true however kha had no summs and lee no flash. 

mancloud still had flash plus a pot and a W level 2.

they could have played that better imo. they just rolled over and let C9 do what they want.


----------



## Treerone (Feb 8, 2014)

4N said:


> thats true however kha had no summs and lee no flash.
> 
> mancloud still had flash plus a pot and a W level 2.
> 
> they could have played that better imo. they just rolled over and let C9 do what they want.



They've been letting a lot of teams do what they want. Makes the change even more questionable since Zuna's shotcalling was a desired quality by XDGG.


----------



## Dogescartes (Feb 8, 2014)

Elise has a balanced kit 

Yasuo and and Lee Sin too 

Not overloaded at all.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with Elise and Lee.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

suck kit much balance

Lee sin is like,

I hate playing against him and when he is playing on my team,

so aggravating. Its like he was made for another fucking game man.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Mancloud had no HP because of a meteos gank around level 2. He would insta die to a lee and khazix. This was just one game what is the excuse for the other games. Zuna needs to learn to be impactful on more than 2 champions.



Zuna took Vi away from Meteos I believe since Elise and Olaf were banned.

It is true though he's not incredibly impactful as a jungler. But he's not that bad. He's more of a reacting jungler rather than a jungler making the first move


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 8, 2014)

Elise and (arguably Yasuo too) are  high skill cap champs.  I see nothing wrong with them either.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

Elise isn't really a high skill cap champ.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 8, 2014)

Higher than most imo.  She's not like, Lee level, but she's up there.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, I disagree but that's IMO.

She's just reliant on hitting the cocoon other than that she's pretty simple.

She also gets to build tanky and still do retarded damage.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2014)

Elise isn't OP imo

Maybe just a bit, personally i dislike the amount of damage she can do for still being able to go tanky but i think other champs need the attention more


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

Nintendude level 9 46 CS vs Crumbz level 12 112 CS.

Lol...


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2014)

Ahh Rivington says so many incorrect things


----------



## Treerone (Feb 8, 2014)

That big "fuck you" tibbers.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2014)

0-6-4 and still going for damage? I don't know about htat


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

Goodbye ShitendudeX.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 8, 2014)

Idk tank pantheon is even more useless than usual.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> 0-6-4 and still going for damage? I don't know about htat



0-7 now.

God, Nintendude >_>


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

This is why he was on my Flopstars team.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

I like how he got Tabi too.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

when the jungler has more cs than the opposing top laner, then u know its a sad game.

CST pls..


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 8, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Idk tank pantheon is even more useless than usual.



He can not afford to go damage

When he gets instabursted before doing ANY damage, it just means he is completely useless. A tank Pantheon isn't very useful, true, but if he can at least increase the amount of attention drawn to him, he would give CST a bit more breathing room.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 8, 2014)

Quite true.  If anything, I would have prob just gotten like, a Randuin's + SV and then gone back to building damage after that.  Now that I think about it, even just a Randuin's would have worked wonders against the burst damage DIG had.


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2014)

vae said:
			
		

> Elise isn't really a high skill cap champ.



wat        ?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm supposed to care about WAD's opinions? Since when?

Mind you this is the guy that called Elise trash for 3 months straight, and does the weirdest shit.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 8, 2014)

omg based g0at


----------



## Treerone (Feb 8, 2014)

Eeeeh.

Not really sure about the Urgot/Soraka this time around.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

WAD also claims to have never written that, so gj Hady.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 8, 2014)

Vae said:


> WAD also claims to have never written that, so gj Hady.



That quickie edit


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2014)

When was soraka played that the game was lost?

i can only think of the other eg game, and they won that



Vae said:


> I'm supposed to care about WAD's opinions? Since when?
> 
> Mind you this is the guy that called Elise trash for 3 months straight, and does the weirdest shit.



i don't think wad actually thought that about elise, he was just trying to piss everyone off or some on going joke thing


----------



## Maerala (Feb 8, 2014)

Nah Manny legitimately thought Elise was shit for a while. He claims it's been his only fluke. But in fairness he had been watching Kyle play her for a while before he said that. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



jk bb u noe i luv u


----------



## Treerone (Feb 8, 2014)

Chausie said:


> When was soraka played that the game was lost?
> 
> i can only think of the other eg game, and they won that
> 
> ...



May have been a mistake. EG was the only team to run Soraka AFAIK.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2014)

Treerone said:


> May have been a mistake. EG was the only team to run Soraka AFAIK.



must have been then. just got confused when it said soraka 1% pick rate 50% win rate


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

Lol @ Hady editing his response.

What a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Maerala (Feb 8, 2014)

Welp Morello promised he'd nerf her if she ever saw competitive play and showed dominance :/


----------



## VoDe (Feb 8, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Quite true.  If anything, I would have prob just gotten like, a Randuin's + SV and then gone back to building damage after that.  Now that I think about it, even just a Randuin's would have worked wonders against the burst damage DIG had.



all you need for jungle Pantheon are Spirit of the Elder Lizard, Black Cleaver and Maw of Malmortius

then you can go for Sunfire/Randuin's, Banshee and Mercury's


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 8, 2014)

League is surprisingly frustrating. I play as Ashe and I can't kill a single champion. FUCK.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

Vae said:


> I'm supposed to care about WAD's opinions? Since when?
> 
> Mind you this is the guy that called Elise trash for 3 months straight, and does the weirdest shit.


Morde support.


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)

sorakas run makes me wanna puke.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuckin' Dyrus.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 8, 2014)

Yachiru said:


> League is surprisingly frustrating. I play as Ashe and I can't kill a single champion. FUCK.



Try to play some Assassin

like Kha'Zix is free this week


----------



## Maerala (Feb 8, 2014)

These F bombs. My virgin ears.


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2014)

Vae said:


> WAD also claims to have never written that, so gj Hady.





Demonic Shaman said:


> That quickie edit





Vae said:


> Lol @ Hady editing his response.
> 
> What a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).





CosmicCastaway said:


> Fuckin' Dyrus.



dyrus was so beast this game.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

why did the casters say Quas brought karthus to the top lane when Dyrus has done top karthus multiple times before? i think he even played it at worlds.


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2014)

AKALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Treerone (Feb 8, 2014)

Did Dig pick the wrong champ?



4N said:


> why did the casters say Quas brought karthus to the  top lane when Dyrus has done top karthus multiple times before? i think  he even played it at worlds.



Dyrus mid lane  Did they say S4?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

Treerone said:


> Did Dig pick the wrong champ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dyrus mid lane  Did they say S4?



no

dyrus actually played karthus TOP


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

FCKING SAINTVICIOUS


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2014)

Vae I'ma kick you in the goddamn shins.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

You wanna fight?


----------



## Maerala (Feb 8, 2014)

pls ban him he says fgt all the time and it hurts my feelings


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

Not like you call others ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), oh wait.

Ban Adrian, he admits to having sexual dreams about me and it makes him a stalker rapist.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

dig

get

mothafcking

rekt


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

saint is playing pretty damn good for someone who mained support for like what, 2-3 weeks? like whenever the elo reset happened.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

highlishts of the TSM game?

I was losing normals w/ fwiends


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2014)

holy shit that akali.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

this is a pretty good game so far

lovin' it


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

I want that gragas skin

YODDLE LEE HEE HOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2014)

Cop behind 130 cs. 

welp


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

Darth said:


> Cop behind 130 cs.
> 
> welp



good thing for Crs that he plays a mean draven and his team fed him kills earlier on lol


----------



## Treerone (Feb 8, 2014)

RIP Zekent


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

GODVICIOUS!!!


gotta say that scarra was rly out of position but rly good move by Crs to take advantage of that.

good game from both teams.

saint for mvp


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

ROFL

saint the mastermind


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

expect level 3 alistar support roams in solo q


----------



## Treerone (Feb 8, 2014)

I still wanna know what happened when Kiwi picked akali. Whole team was confused.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

...

talk about quick :\


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

why do teams keep giving Godlike his renekton? 0_0


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Sansa (Feb 8, 2014)

Might as well main jungle kha'zix.

No matter how well I do, the jungle kha'zix on the other team always gets fed to fucking hell.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2014)

All this latent sexual tension is unnerving.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

BEGONE HOLLOW!


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow Evaniskus...


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

yo wtf 

i told my mom dont wear skin tight pants in the house

AND SHE LAUGHING AT ME....


fucking freud slip...


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)

RemChu said:


> yo wtf
> 
> i told my mom dont wear skin tight pants in the house
> 
> ...



Is your mom hot?


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2014)

In other news, Skyline is either really bad or LMQ is really good. It's probably a combination of both. 

Lol Impactful is nowhere near LCS level yet. 



RemChu said:


> yo wtf
> 
> i told my mom dont wear skin tight pants in the house
> 
> ...



dude you're retarded.


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)

Since when did LCS play rap in between matches?


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

FUCK U LCS

I log on,

que for rank

ALISTAR SUPPORT ON ENEMY TEAM.





Darth said:


> dude you're retarded.



...
I'm modest, yes.



OS said:


> Is your mom hot?




she is literally a 10/10 goddess.

my dad married her at like 20 lol, lucky mofo


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)

post pics plz. I heard Santi's mom was 9/10 so let's see yours. Even though rating your mom a goddess is a bit weird.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

Alistar isn't because of the LCS.

Alistar has always been a played support, just not the most played.

Pics pls RemChu.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

uh that would be sleeze ball level posting a pic of my mom...


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)

rem is asian right? His mom probably looks like an old frog.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't think his mom is hot at all.

He's a compulsive liar after all and won't provide proof.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 8, 2014)

The level of ignorance in that comment is sickness inducing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

ehi could probably find a vid one sec...


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPPEN REMCHU.

INTERNET RULE NUMBER 2.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

omg i cant post it.

i have 

like 

privacy issues 

LOL


i can pm u guys


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

You dissapoint me kouhai.

I'll take this as ''my mom isn't a 10/10''


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2014)

perhaps he doesn't want you guys all perving on his mother


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

All I'm doing is calling RemChu out on his lies.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

Chausie said:


> perhaps he doesn't want you guys all perving on his mother



Seems to me like he's perving on his own mom, calling her a 10/10 goddess.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

when LMQ first came to NA, they were nowhere near as good as they are now. 

they were still winning but now they are just dominating face like lol.

how is it they can still improve tons but our own home teams can't do the same? does having a coaching staff and good management make that much of a difference?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2014)

4N said:


> when LMQ first came to NA, they were nowhere near as good as they are now.
> 
> they were still winning but now they are just dominating face like lol.
> 
> how is it they can still improve tons but our own home teams can't do the same? *does having a coaching staff and good management make that much of a difference?*



Yes Kyle, yes it does.

LMQ also have the experience of 2 metas now, Chinese and North American, and that just makes them stronger IMO.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2014)

Vae said:


> Yes Kyle, yes it does.
> 
> *LMQ also have the experience of 2 metas now, Chinese and North American*, and that just makes them stronger IMO.



that is a very scary thought right there.

if they win the coke challenger series, they all cleared for summer split, right?

damn i hope they win it D:


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

what does LMQ stand for?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 8, 2014)

Vae said:


> Seems to me like he's perving on his own mom, calling her a 10/10 goddess.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

haha Cosmic  

I can objectify other woman


but me mama, too special


----------



## Sansa (Feb 8, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl3-BHtRKL8[/youtube]
THE FUCKIGNA BLUE BUFF IS JUST HIGH TAILING IT OUT LIKE

LATA BITCHHH


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

is winter lulu skin avaible...kinda want it =[


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2014)

Vae said:


> Seems to me like he's perving on his own mom, calling her a 10/10 goddess.



he can't help his oedipus complex


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)

I thought chausie would defend him. Seems like she's here to shit talk too.


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl3-BHtRKL8[/youtube]
> THE FUCKIGNA BLUE BUFF IS JUST HIGH TAILING IT OUT LIKE
> 
> LATA BITCHHH



holy fuck do you just post old ass videos on purpose now or do you seriously JUST NOW watch these?


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)

Need some manga to read. Preferably some new ones. Manhwa works too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

OMG JUST 1v1 A FED JUNGLE KHAZ AS LULU MID

OMG 


MY SIDES


I WON


----------



## Sansa (Feb 8, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7ZALxo2x0w[/youtube]


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2014)

OS said:


> I thought chausie would defend him. Seems like she's here to shit talk too.



how dare i want to joke around with vae

how very dare i

particularly so when i'm pretty sure remchu was joking around in the first place

you haven't seen me properly shit talk, so don't jump to accuse me the second i do anything outside of this typecast you seem to have set me in


----------



## Sansa (Feb 8, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edGFvkS7D8E[/youtube]
1:29
Lee Sin juke?
Or downy Leona?


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

yeaaaaaah so bannning khaz now,


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2014)

i hate khazix too

him and any other champion that just jumps on you from nowhere

and you die before you can react

fuck that, pisses me off


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

he literally ganked top and bot 24/7

our vi did shit to stop it.

so

geee geee


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)

Chausie said:


> how dare i want to joke around with vae
> 
> how very dare i
> 
> ...



look at you getting all defensive.


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Bioness (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey does anyone want to group for normals? I still need to win 2 matches on Summoner's Rift for the icon.

I'm Bioness on NA


----------



## Chausie (Feb 8, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Hey does anyone want to group for normals? I still need to win 2 matches on Summoner's Rift for the icon.
> 
> I'm Bioness on NA


i added you, not playing any more tonight though as it's late and bed soon.

i don't often log na though


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

yo im in love with the fizz.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 8, 2014)

Pics of your mom, RemChu.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

Soon


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 9, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Soon


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

First time in a long time I've been genuinely upset about a loss.

It was a free win.
Even the other team said it.
I was 13/1 and ripping through their entire team and they could have no answer to me.

We get split while retreating from their top tower, I already recalled and was in the base ready to defend mid inhib tower, Elise and Darius are both coming mid from top and LeBlanc and Ziggs are walking through mid.
Apparently Ziggs gets caught so I'm like cool, fuck ziggs we can defend 4v5.
Then Darius goes in
Then Elise goes in
Then LeBlanc goes in
And I'm standing there at mid tower wondering how in the actual *FUCK* they managed to throw the free-est fucking win away by doing sheer nonsense.

I'm so fucking mad at getting shit teams who don't know how to position themselves, don't know how to focus a single target, and don't know how to take fucking objectives.
I carry carry carry and then they always go and fuck things up by doing something absolutely fucking ridiculous that makes all my efforts go to waste.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

You couldn't even imagine the look of disbelief as I watched them throw the fucking game.

I can't even comprehend how the fuck they threw that game

why

just fucking why

my fucking god


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

to all the bronzies in this thread

you wanna climb out of bronze? just mothafcking jungle.

like when i used to bitch about bad teams, Didi and Darth would shut me down hella hard. Then talking and playing with Terry just changed the way how I viewed the game. 

My last ranked game last night when I got paired with mostly golds (1 plat on my team and the other team)... i won't lie; it felt like a bronze game. very little objective seizing, just a lot of kills. Even though I carried my team through the early and mid game, they wouldn't listen to me so you know what? I shut the fck up and followed those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) whereever they went because you can never win the game 1v5. 5v5   though and you stand a chance.

like being able to adapt is a huge part of the game and if you can't carry from bronze through adc, then try another role. the best role to carry from in low elo is without a  doubt is the jungle. in order to carry from a solo lane in lower elo, you need to be able to shut down your lane and understand how to spread your advantage through the team. if you can't do that, you are wasting your time. 

get roles which can make a huge impact but more importantly, make sure you can play at a level where you can outplay your opponent. if you can't do that, then climbing out of low elo will be hard. too often do i see players in that elo range tunnel too hard on really bad games instead of getting over it and move onto the next. then they carry whatever shitty experience from that one game into the next game. take what you can from that bad game and try to do better in the next.

like i dunno why no one goes ham on the guys who bitch about their low elo troubles anymore. i'm surprised  vae doesn't get on anyone's case either. stop taking your losses so hard and realize that consistency across multiple games is what counts as opposed to that one loss.

do you think that any of us never experience shitty teams? hell yes we have but we won't harp and moan about it because thats one game. get over it and look to the next one.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

like attitude matters so much in the game

like the best attitude to have is not one that will win you games but one that will help you improve.

when i play ranked, i just be like 'if i lose this one then fck it, i lose it.'

not going in tense and letting the want of winning consume me helps a lot in-game.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2014)

shut up 4n


----------



## Morglay (Feb 9, 2014)

4N said:


> to all the bronzies in this thread
> 
> *you wanna climb out of bronze? just mothafcking jungle.*



So much this.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

Holy fuck that wall of text 4n.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Holy fuck that wall of text 4n.



its funny because after an entire night of drinking alcohol (liquor and beer) plus some smoking in between, i feel like i wrote so little >_>

but people are struggling to get out of bronze when the answer is right there for them. they just need help finding it


----------



## VoDe (Feb 9, 2014)

lol bronze, it's so easy to climb out from there


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2014)

i'm just messing with you


----------



## Nim (Feb 9, 2014)

I played adc to get out of bronze o.o worked fine


----------



## Cronos (Feb 9, 2014)

t-that's because your awesome like that nim


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Feb 9, 2014)

Most people recommend an assassin for low elo.

I'll be playing tomorrow if anyone wants to party up.


----------



## Nim (Feb 9, 2014)

Cronos said:


> t-that's because your awesome like that nim










[YOUTUBE]d1aZc4rNJBU[/YOUTUBE]

YORDLES!!


----------



## VoDe (Feb 9, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I played adc to get out of bronze o.o worked fine



i carried my ass out of bronze with Jungle Pantheon and Top Darius


----------



## Nim (Feb 9, 2014)

VoDe said:


> i carried my ass out of bronze with Jungle Pantheon and Top Darius



I picked Caitlyn xD I think she's my most played champ last season.
They didn't even bother attacking me most of the time, because I was so far away from the team with this range. Focused tanks and stuff.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 9, 2014)

I have yet to play ranked this season. In fact I haven't really been on recently.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2014)

Imo just pick one champion you like/are good with and spam it in solo queue and only do something else if you have to. You're on your way to Gold.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 9, 2014)

Enni Rukaj?rvi won first medal (silver) for Finland in slopestyle

yay


----------



## Nim (Feb 9, 2014)

love it pek so fucking cute


----------



## Nim (Feb 9, 2014)

whoever searches a good romance/drama anime, I'm watching Suzuka right now and it's really good (I'm only at episode 10 of 26 though)


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

''First time in a long time I've been genuinely upset about a loss.''



You come in this thread just to bitch about your losses, so that's a load of bullshit.

Also you REALLY need to work on your CS, 13 kills at 47 min but still not full build? That's cause you can't CS for shit.

The fact that you have a negative win loss ratio in Bronze is proof enough that you deserve to be there.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

So Seraphoenix got me Festival Kassadin now.

Told me he'd neg me if I pay him back


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## VoDe (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> ''First time in a long time I've been genuinely upset about a loss.''
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's true

It's ALWAYS your fault if you lose, no matter how bad your team is. If they're bad, you just gotta carry them harder.


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2014)

eh the game is designed to be a TEAM game, people telling you that are lying to themselves.

many times you watch those people play and time and time again they LOSE and don't do any of that CARRYING.

quite hypocritical.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

4N said:


> to all the bronzies in this thread
> 
> you wanna climb out of bronze? just mothafcking jungle.
> 
> ...



Even if I played Jungle, if they did the same thing it would've made no difference.
Look at my match history, out of the last 10 games there have only been 3 where I haven't done notably well.
This game is based on luck just as much as it is based on skill, I can't control my teammates and keep them from doing something ridiculous like going in 1 by 1 after someone gets caught past the 40 minute mark.
I can't keep them from not warding their lane and getting ganked to hell, I can tell them to ward, but that doesn't mean they will.



Maerala said:


> Imo just pick one champion you like/are good with and spam it in solo queue and only do something else if you have to. You're on your way to Gold.



I do that with Zed, but I either barely get mid or he gets banned.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

RemChu said:


> eh the game is designed to be a TEAM game, people telling you that are lying to themselves.
> 
> many times you watch those people play and time and time again they LOSE and don't do any of that CARRYING.
> 
> quite hypocritical.



You can't win every game but you CAN win the majority.


----------



## Dark (Feb 9, 2014)

Any tips for jungling? Anything would be appreciated, I started recently jungling with Elise and Wukong.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2014)

One thing that i can say that i've noticed, is that people don't time their or enemy buffs and thye dont take them as they spawn, but rather 2, 3+ minutes after they have spawned, which means that their buffs usually either get taken.

So if you get your Blue at 2nd minute mark, go back and take it at 7th. Then 12th. Then 17th. Same for red buff/dragon/baron, generally.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) COUNTRY STRIKES AGAIN.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2014)

We just played against the most ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) enemy team


----------



## Xin (Feb 9, 2014)

Fuck     EUW


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

EUW was having major lag, nobody could move properly.

We say to the enemy team if we all leave then the game stops existing.
They ''agree''

2 min later we reconnect and they're pushing nexus turrets ''HURR DURR U MAD WE TRICKED YOU''

Seriously the biggest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I've ever met.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 9, 2014)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> ''First time in a long time I've been genuinely upset about a loss.''
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Complaining doesn't mean I'm wholly upset.
Most times I'm more disappointed than upset.

And I was full build, but I sold an item for qss because I was getting cc'd too much.
I was full build at 30 minutes.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

You didn't swap boots for Zephyr, you didn't upgrade your trinket and you never finished MS.

That's not full build.

Also there's no way you sold a full item for QSS and only had 15.7k gold over all, full build WITHOUT Zephyr is usually around 17k gold.

EDIT: PD, Zerkers with Homeguard, GA, LW, BotRK and IE, which I'm assuming is what you had before you ''sold your item for QSS'' is around 16k, and that's without dorans in the start, pots and such.


----------



## Nim (Feb 9, 2014)

When it's not my internet it's the Riot servers :<


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

[youtube]XndUg019MXY[/youtube]


HAHAHAHA HOLY SHIT I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING AT HIS REACTION.


----------



## Dark (Feb 9, 2014)

Is there any other alternative for when lolnexus is down?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

now.lolking.net


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2014)

@4n
hopefully getting out of bronze today.

on a winstreak, just playing mid


----------



## Nim (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2014)

^ 

wow that was amazing


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

Dark said:


> Any tips for jungling? Anything would be appreciated, I started recently jungling with Elise and Wukong.



A lot of people still build Spirit of the Ancient Golem on Elise, but I really prefer rushing Spirit of the Spectral Wraith instead. Elder Lizard on Wukong is also a must.

As for your jungle path, if you're starting on blue side the safest path is "Red buff> wraiths>blue buff> lvl 3 gank top. 

For Purple side on Elise you mirror the same path but it's reversed so you start :Blue buff > Wraiths > Red buff > Level 3 gank top. 

If you're feeling a little risque' You can invade the enemy's second buff at level 1. Bring a friend or two as invading alone usually isn't worth. If you're starting on blue side with Elise and you invade the enemy's red and steal it at level 1, go down and quickly take his blue wraith too, and then go take your blue. this will put the enemy jungler fairly behind, and if he tries to go down and take your red, you can just collapse on him with your team and get a free kill. I literally try to do this in every game I jungle in and it almost always ends up giving my team an advantage. 

As for item build paths, either jungler can build damage, or tank. I'm a very aggressive jungler (for reference, i'm a jungle main lol. My account name is Fiddler on EUW. Feel free to add me) and I almost always build damage on my junglers. My personal core items on Elise are "Spectral Wraith, Liandries, Zhonyas, Abyssal". There are a ton of other situational items that are viable on Elise but I like those 4 the best. Tank Elise is also insanely strong. If you ever get the chance to watch Nightblue3's stream, he plays a ton of tank elise and carries hard. His builds always go something like "Ancient Golem, Sunfire, Randuins, Spirit Visage, Banshee's" lol. As for Wukong, again my personal preference is rushing Elder Lizard followed by a brutalizer. I usually round off my build with a Hydra, Trinity, Black Cleaver, and Elder Lizard as my core. It's an expensive build tho, and sometimes you'll just have to settle for cheaper items on Wukong or even build defensively if your team is lacking a tank. Ghostblade is also really good on him as well. 


I main Vi, Lee Sin, and Elise in the jungle at the moment. But I have also played a fair bit of Nocturne, Fiddle, Amumu, Jarvan, Nunu, Maokai, Hecarim, Zac, Volibear, Wukong, Diana, Olaf, Kayle, Riven, and Xin Zhao jungle as well. I own every champion in the game and I've played since Season 1 so I've managed to play quite a few games lol.


----------



## Nim (Feb 9, 2014)

So we're able to play again?


----------



## Nim (Feb 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]hEXfNEiOEx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

new patch on tuesday


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2014)

You mortals draw the ire of beings more powerful and angry than I.

Basically, you mongoloids need to stop using the report button before you draw the vengeful eye of Dream on you.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

lol Dream.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Even if I played Jungle, if they did the same thing it would've made no difference.
> Look at my match history, out of the last 10 games there have only been 3 where I haven't done notably well.
> This game is based on luck just as much as it is based on skill, I can't control my teammates and keep them from doing something ridiculous like going in 1 by 1 after someone gets caught past the 40 minute mark.
> I can't keep them from not warding their lane and getting ganked to hell, I can tell them to ward, but that doesn't mean they will.
> ...



Luck? So everyone is basically bad but you in bronze more than half your games? I kind of doubt it. How do you keep someone from getting caught? You ward yourself. You don't tell them, just do it. Stay with your team. Tell them to group. You ping people back repeatedly if they're going to do something stupid. 

Back when I played a few games with you, yeah, Bronze was just stupid but manageable to win. If any of these guys in NF, who are not bronze, smurf, they'll get out of bronze pretty easily. So why not you? There are some people who cannot be carried but you shouldn't have that EVERY game.


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

>new koe katachi spoilers


----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

who's spamming the report button?

aether wing kayle is one of those skins that don't go on sale, right?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

OS said:


> >new koe katachi spoilers



What? Do I want to know? zzz


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah Hady stop using the report button all the time.

Cunt.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

So like, is Saint V going to be CRS's support permanently or...?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2014)

implying dream is scary


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Luck? So everyone is basically bad but you in bronze more than half your games? I kind of doubt it. How do you keep someone from getting caught? You ward yourself. You don't tell them, just do it. Stay with your team. Tell them to group. You ping people back repeatedly if they're going to do something stupid.
> 
> *Back when I played a few games with you, yeah, Bronze was just stupid but manageable to win. If any of these guys in NF, who are not bronze, smurf, they'll get out of bronze pretty easily. So why not you? There are some people who cannot be carried but you shouldn't have that EVERY game.*



Lets put it this way, I played on a Bronze 4 acc with Bronze 5 MMR.

I played 18 games, won 17 of them, ended up mid silver MMR.
The only game I lost is a game where I played like the most retarded person ever, tried to dive multiple times and just ended up being a non-factor.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm trying to fuck up cunts in Demon's Souls and y'all are makin' it difficult.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2014)

come here preet ill fite u


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2014)

yo where in demons souls u at


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Luck? *So everyone is basically bad but you in bronze more than half your games*? I kind of doubt it. How do you keep someone from getting caught? You ward yourself. You don't tell them, just do it. Stay with your team. Tell them to group. You ping people back repeatedly if they're going to do something stupid.
> 
> Back when I played a few games with you, yeah, Bronze was just stupid but manageable to win. If any of these guys in NF, who are not bronze, smurf, they'll get out of bronze pretty easily. So why not you? There are some people who cannot be carried but you shouldn't have that EVERY game.



Nah, I wasn't saying that.

It's like 50% luck 50% skill.
You have to get lucky not to get either a troll, a feeder, or someone who gets caught 24/7 on your team.

Only 3 wards per person now, not like I can light up the map.
Then there's the problem of people actually looking at the map.
I asked a fizz the other day if he ever looks at his map and he said rarely.


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What? Do I want to know? zzz



The class bullshitting about being nice to shouko. And of course. Ueno.


----------



## Dark (Feb 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> A lot of people still build Spirit of the Ancient Golem on Elise, but I really prefer rushing Spirit of the Spectral Wraith instead. Elder Lizard on Wukong is also a must.
> 
> As for your jungle path, if you're starting on blue side the safest path is "Red buff> wraiths>blue buff> lvl 3 gank top.
> 
> ...



Thanks, much appreciated. I play tank Elise so I usually rush Golem. I was thinking of trying Vi as soon as I get enough IP but Elise is really fun to play. I play on EUNE so I guess I can't play with most of NF members


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

Chausie said:


> aether wing kayle is one of those skins that don't go on sale, right?



i swear you've asked this question at least 3 times now.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> i swear you've asked this question at least 3 times now.



i forgot the answer

and it wouldn't have been about aether wing kayle cause it's only since i played yours that i decided i like it


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> yo where in demons souls u at



I've beaten the game like 10 times, but right now I'm using Hiltless to fuck up idiots as the Old Monk.  Some guy tried to cheese me for a literal 20 minutes cause he kept chomping on grass; I still killed him in the end, and he used no less tan 40 grasses.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

For example, I played with this guy yesterday.
I saw him about to pick Kat into Annie and I tell him not to do it.
He picks Kat anyway.
Get into game, he feeds horribly, then he cries and says "He doesn't mid often" and "It's my fault that he fed because I took ad"
Even though I said I was going ad in the lobby before anyone else said anything.

Same day I played with some guy who picked Ryze top into Renekton and said it was the jungler's fault he fed and lost lane even though the jungler never made him die or died himself to renekton.

When I get teams who don't just derp around and counter pick themselves or feed and blame other people I consider myself lucky.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> If you're feeling a little risque' You can invade the enemy's second buff at level 1. Bring a friend or two as invading alone usually isn't worth. If you're starting on blue side with Elise and you invade the enemy's red and steal it at level 1, *go down and quickly take his blue wraith too*, and then go take your blue. this will put the enemy jungler fairly behind, and if he tries to go down and take your red, you can just collapse on him with your team and get a free kill. I literally try to do this in every game I jungle in and it almost always ends up giving my team an advantage.



You know, I never actually thought about doing that.  I usually just take the buff and then dip.  But I'mma start doing it.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

If you get fed on champs like Zed and Vayne yet still can't carry then you deserve to stay in Bronze.

That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

Sure.

Like fed Vayne or Zed is going to do anything when my team goes in 1 by 1 and dies.

It's like you can't even read.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2014)

Ignorance is bliss i suppose

Jiyeon, bad match or two will always occur, at every ELO. You deserve to be Bronze, end of story. Fucking hell, ive had 4 games in a row with an AFK in each. Shit happens. But if you think you are not rising cause of teammates...

We've gone over this so many times, gosh.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> If you get fed on champs like Zed and Vayne yet still can't carry then you deserve to stay in Bronze.
> 
> That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I've beaten the game like 10 times, but right now I'm using Hiltless to fuck up idiots as the Old Monk.  Some guy tried to cheese me for a literal 20 minutes cause he kept chomping on grass; I still killed him in the end, and he used no less tan 40 grasses.



rofl those dudes who just try to heal forever sucked. i havent played demon souls in a while but when that happened i wanted to shoot myself


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i forgot the answer
> 
> and it wouldn't have been about aether wing kayle cause it's only since i played yours that i decided i like it


Legendary skins do not ever go on sale. Not unless they become so outdated that Riot nerfs their price like they did with Piltover Custom Blitzcrank and Lion Dance Kog'Maw 

/thread


Jiyeon said:


> For example, I played with this guy yesterday.
> I saw him about to pick Kat into Annie and I tell him not to do it.
> He picks Kat anyway.
> Get into game, he feeds horribly, then he cries and says "He doesn't mid often" and "It's my fault that he fed because I took ad"
> ...


sigh.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meyCM9WrdZc[/youtube]

The Lee Sin play

My stomach


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2014)

l0l this thread


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

@Gogeta
Sucks for you
I haven't had an afker all season
Thank based lord


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> You know, I never actually thought about doing that.  I usually just take the buff and then dip.  But I'mma start doing it.



make sure you trinket ward the wraith bush tho just to make sure you can see the enemy jungler coming because he might skip wolves and just go straight to his own wraiths after blue. But yeah it's always worth doing because you deny him yet another camp + you can go straight to your own blue buff and hit level 3 right after it. so you can gank top at level 3 or mid.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Sure.
> 
> Like fed Vayne or Zed is going to do anything when my team goes in 1 by 1 and dies.
> 
> It's like you can't even read.



It's like you can't even play.


----------



## Nim (Feb 9, 2014)

It's not good if you play with bronze people all the time while being bronze yourself. You don't learn anything. I was also bronze when I came to this thread and I learned a lot from you guys since then. Playing with you helped me a lot, too. So maybe Jiyeon should just play with some people he can improve with.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Main issue with that is probably that there's like 2 people on NA that are over silver, Terry and WAD.

WAD is a huge rager who doesn't teach you anything.

Terry is okay.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> make sure you trinket ward the wraith bush tho just to make sure you can see the enemy jungler coming because he might skip wolves and just go straight to his own wraiths after blue. But yeah it's always worth doing because you deny him yet another camp + you can go straight to your own blue buff and hit level 3 right after it. so you can gank top at level 3 or mid.



Since you're not securing your own second buff, you should have your mid laner put a ward on it if you go to gank top, right?  Whenever I secure a lvl1 enemy buff, I just go their buff -> my 1st buff -> my 2nd buff -> Gank, just so there's no buffs lying open on the map.  But if I can get someone to ward it and get a gank off earlier that should be fine, I guess?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

So does qtpie blaze up or is he just that funny?


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2014)

3rd promo game, afk at like 4mins in. 

sigh


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> It's like you can't even play.



Hurr durr 
let me go in 1v5 like the rest of my team and hope I get a penta
Hurr durr


----------



## Nim (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> WAD is a huge rager who doesn't teach you anything.



?_?? He always seemed nice to me. And as far as I remember he also gave me advices.


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2014)

46 min game this jungler is afk...

wtf

@Nim

ur a girl


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> Hurr durr
> let me go in 1v5 like the rest of my team and hope I get a penta
> Hurr durr



Hurr durr lets just stand back and watch my team then complain.

Hurr durr.

And if you can't 1v5 with Vayne late game in fucking Bronze, then there's something wrong with you.

Or you know, you just belong in Bronze.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 9, 2014)

Testing temporary Ragyo set.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

Lol
1v5 Mundo (Randuins) , Diana, J4(Randuins), Draven(fed as fuck), and Karma.
Lol.

You're so fucking retarded I swear to god 

They're fighting half way up mid and getting melted
It was already 2v5 by the team I even reached mid inhib tower.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

So you're never with your team, and that's why you lose.

I get it now.

Seems like you've got communication issues, work on them and maybe you wouldn't still be bronze after 800+ games at this point.

Honestly it seems like you're just too stupid to fix your own problems and constantly blame your team, you're never going to leave bronze at this rate and it's all because of you, not anyone else.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

It's really like you didn't read what I said yesterday.
We were retreating from top tower and everyone was going back.

I told everyone to go back and they were.
I still don't know how and why Ziggs was caught coming through mid.

lrn2read


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

So you're saying you lose every game because your team is always caught out when you back.

Somehow, I seriously doubt this statement.

l2p pls.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 9, 2014)

i won 4 vs 5 games in Bronze...

You belong to bronze if you can't carry yourself out from there. Also carrying isn't only about getting huge KDA

Also Jiyeon:
> if your team doesn't want to do Baron, you don't do it,
> if you team doesn't want to push to turret, you don't push to turret
etc.

PLAY WITH YOUR TEAM


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2014)

You can easily kite Mundo, you outduel Draven, and Karma should be non-factor since you can dodge her shit pretty easily.

Only Diana should present an issue (And that's only if she hits her Q) and even then she isnt the hardest champion to face as Vayne.

Not saying 1v5 as anyone is easy, and Vayne won't necessarily win the fight if they just pile on you like that from full HP, but
She is one of the better contenders for 1v5 fights.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

VoDe said:


> i won 4 vs 5 games in Bronze...
> 
> You belong to bronze if you can't carry yourself out from there. Also carrying isn't only about getting huge KDA
> 
> ...



Even 3v5s are winnable in Bronze when you play a hyper carry.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Even 3v5s are winnable in Bronze when you play a hyper carry.



well you know my main champs...

Pantheon, Lee Sin and Darius


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

I believe I won a 2v5 game when I was playing Trist.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't even do baron.

If my team says go for baron I tell them no.
Baron helps lose games more than it helps win them

@gogeta
I really couldn't go in on the 1v5 when J4 was at full health with Randuins, mundo was at 50% hp with Randuins and his ulti up.
I would get slowed to the slow cap and Mundo would just sit on me with his w on and Draven would hit me for free.
No sense in going in 1v5.

@VoDe
Who was talking about KDA though?
I did the doublelift vayne split push bot until I hit the inhib tower then went mid and helped them take both inner and inhib towers and the inhib.
Then we rotate top and take that inner tower.
The game was all but won, all we needed to do was go back, heal, regroup and final push down mid.
Then that catastrophe happened.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2014)

On PBE, when i was Plat, which is also the time i was Silver.on EU, i won a 3v5 ranked. Had an afk from 3 mins into the game till the end, and a Rammus who int. Fed. He finished the game 0-33. Enemy had a fed ADC to add to the difficulty, but we still won. 

Such games are possible simply because of how prone people are to raging when losing.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2014)

if you can't get out of bronze in max like what, 30 games per division, then you belong there


I mean that's assuming you get a terrible teammate 4/9 times and the enemy team gets one 5/9 times, and that decides the whole game like you're trying to assert itself, which should be the odds, and then you rise very slowly but still rise, enough to get out in like 20-30 games per division

If that doesn't happen it means the odds aren't right because you are a problem too! Aka you belong there.

Face it Jiyeon, you're a bronzie shitter. Stop crying about it. Either change it or accept it.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Wait wait wait.

What I'm getting from this is that you were SUPER far ahead, and you lost suddenly because Ziggs got caught and your team tried to help?

Did they push to win after that? Cause if you were that far ahead then there's no way they could have pushed that fast.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Since you're not securing your own second buff, you should have your mid laner put a ward on it if you go to gank top, right?  Whenever I secure a lvl1 enemy buff, I just go their buff -> my 1st buff -> my 2nd buff -> Gank, just so there's no buffs lying open on the map.  But if I can get someone to ward it and get a gank off earlier that should be fine, I guess?



k so if you're blue side, and you invade the enemy red, if you find it undefended then chances are they'll have no idea you're taking it and will just assume you're starting at your own red. If you do find someone there you'll usually do one of two things, go back and do your own red. or fight the guy, scare him off, ward wraith bush and just do their red anyway because chances are, the opposing jungler will head to your red and do it after securing their blue. 

this gives you a ton of openings. If it's the first scenario, you can head to your blue after taking his red/blue wraith, do your blue hit lvl 3. At this point your trinket ward at the enemy wraith bush will give you some information. Either you'll see the enemy jungler head towards his red, notice it's gone and start clearing out his red side jungle, or he'll immediately head back and down towards your red buff. Which is a predictable knee jerk reaction that you can counter with your team really easily. If he heads towards your red buff, instead of ganking top at level 3, you can choose to collapse on him at your red with your mid/bot lane. pings and typing in chat helps. or you can sacrifice your red buff and gank top at level 3 knowing that the enemy jungler is nowhere nearby. 

If you choose to kill the opposing jungler at your red, it's usually prudent to constantly invade his jungle over and over again as you'll have the buff and level advantage over him and can basically beat him up for free at any time. 

If you're starting purple side and you're vs a jungler who can afford not to start blue, you can invade his blue and basically do the same thing. Altho the wolf/wight camps are a little harder to steal than the blue wraith, so usually you just go from their blue, to your wraiths, to your red. 

And yeah, if you're invading and you get found out, then it's always prudent to have your bot lane trinket ward your red buff so that you get vision of the enemy jungler's movements, also in the case that they counter invade at level 1.

If the enemy jungler doesn't move towards your red buff even after he notices that you've stolen his, you can afford to ignore your own red for a little longer. You can gank top or mid, and any subsequent countergank from the opposing jungler is going to be a lot weaker. You can also just straight up invade him again and again, and save your red buff for later.



Synnia said:


> Testing temporary Ragyo set.



I really don't like it. I'm sure there's better Ragyo stock out there.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Main issue with that is probably that there's like 2 people on NA that are over silver, Terry and WAD.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 9, 2014)

I didn't like it either. And nope, not a single good Ragyo stock. Like, they all have fucked up dimensions.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 9, 2014)

Didi said:


> if you can't get out of bronze in max like what, 30 games per division, then you belong there



fair enough, i got out with 58 games (started Bronze II)


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> It's not good if you play with bronze people all the time while being bronze yourself. You don't learn anything. I was also bronze when I came to this thread and I learned a lot from you guys since then. Playing with you helped me a lot, too. So maybe Jiyeon should just play with some people he can improve with.



i'd recommend this a lot. its good you find people who are willing to tolerate your mistakes as well. i improved tons because Terry was patient, as were his friends (shoutout to Ryu)

WAD isn't nearly as patient and is prone to raging, which can create a negative learning environment. While I enjoy playing with him most of the time, it was shit like that just made me go back to ranked to improve because I just wasn't doing so in normal 5v5 premade.

personally i consider myself a slow learner at that game. i know people who were lower elo than me at one point in time and are now ahead of me. they played a lot more ranked than me but in the end all of those games displayed significant progress, something i can't say for myself so yeah.

in the end, you gotta know what it is you wanna get from the game.



Vae said:


> Main issue with that is probably that there's like 2 people on NA that are over silver, Terry and WAD.
> 
> WAD is a huge rager who doesn't teach you anything.
> 
> Terry is okay.



technically speaking, i am gold so that makes 3  

give adrian fiora and he is easily gold as well. god forbid james doesn't lag and he could be gold. same as ace and he is the best player out of us low elo scrubs. (NA serverwise)


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Lets be real though.

Kyle still doesn't know much about this game.

And Gold V is the same as high silver.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Wait wait wait.
> 
> What I'm getting from this is that you were SUPER far ahead, and you lost suddenly because Ziggs got caught and your team tried to help?
> 
> Did they push to win after that? Cause if you were that far ahead then there's no way they could have pushed that fast.



What are you talking about
Those were like 50-60 second death timers or something.

Ziggs got caught, then Darius went in and Elise was right behind him because she cancelled her back to steal their red.
So when Darius went in both of them got piled and died, LeBlanc died trying to save ziggs.

By the time they got to the nexus towers I was still the only one up so I ultied and tried to deter them from winning but I died, GA popped, died again.

After I died Ziggs was only one who respawned but that was after they took the nexus.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Main issue with that is probably that there's like 2 people on NA that are over silver, Terry and WAD.
> 
> WAD is a huge rager who doesn't teach you anything.
> 
> Terry is okay.



I kind of stopped playing with Jiyeon since my friends don't like him. (non - NF people)


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I kind of stopped playing with Jiyeon since my friends don't like him. (non - NF people)



Not very surprising.

Are these the same people I played with? VG and everyone?

AND THAT FUCKING MORDEKAISER

NEVER4GET


----------



## VoDe (Feb 9, 2014)

also Jiyeon plays way too many champs

25 different champs in this season alone...

In Bronze you don't need to think about if X counters Y, because you can just outplay others with any champ


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Not very surprising.
> 
> Are these the same people I played with? VG and everyone?
> 
> ...



Nah not the Mordekaiser (he quit LoL before you transferred anyways) but yeah VG and the others.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Fuck that Mordekaiser, good thing he quit 

Tell VG I miss him, he's such a sexy man.

What league is he in now?


----------



## Nim (Feb 9, 2014)

It's funny how you guys can argue about a game and list all the mistakes people did  I forget about all the stuff that happened in games after one hour at the latest.


----------



## Xin (Feb 9, 2014)

We played a game?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

Didi said:


> if you can't get out of bronze in max like what, 30 games per division, then you belong there
> 
> 
> I mean that's assuming you get a terrible teammate 4/9 times and the enemy team gets one 5/9 times, and that decides the whole game like you're trying to assert itself, which should be the odds, and then you rise very slowly but still rise, enough to get out in like 20-30 games per division



30 games per division? thats a lot >_> it took me less than 20 games to climb from bronze 3 to silver 5.

@Jiyeon: you need to get over a couple bad games. i used to do the same thing and get so angry about it. i remember those times i'd msg terry in absolute rage about a game where we were winning pretty hard but our anivia and xin were arguing over blue buff so they lost focus and died easily.  i think i got cancer that night >_>

if you get a bad game, brush it off and go off to the next. you keep losing then take a break.

for me, im gold but 1500 elo ain't that much higher than high silver. so overall, i consider myself high silver. also its placements so my elo has been slightly inflated but considering my elo was higher than my previous ranked (silver 3) and that was after 100 games, i'd say its close to accurate.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

Synnia said:


> I didn't like it either. And nope, not a single good Ragyo stock. Like, they all have fucked up dimensions.


that satsuki one is pretty awesome tho. post the stock pls?


4N said:


> technically speaking, i am gold so that makes 3
> 
> give adrian fiora and he is easily gold as well. god forbid james doesn't lag and he could be gold. same as ace and he is the best player out of us low elo scrubs. (NA serverwise)


adrian aint gold. he still silver.

james aint gold. he unranked.

ace definitely aint gold. he also unranked.

ur da only gold out of u 4 bro. 


Vae said:


> Lets be real though.
> 
> Kyle still doesn't know much about this game.
> 
> And Gold V is the same as high silver.



nope he's gold. read it and weep. YOUR POST WAS FALSE AND INCORRECT.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ea_7J1hffs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Fuck that Mordekaiser, good thing he quit
> 
> Tell VG I miss him, he's such a sexy man.
> 
> What league is he in now?



He's Plat V before he transferred to EUW server. I have no idea what league he is in now or his username over there lol. 

I remember I invited Vae into an inhouse. I had him on my team and we won pretty easily. Next game, enemy captain immediately chooses Vae out of everyone. FML

Edit: Oh VG was Plat 1 before he was duoing with his gf -> elo drop


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Wait wtf he's on EUW? FIND OUT HIS NAME NOW.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

> I remember I invited Vae into an inhouse. I had him on my team and we won pretty easily. Next game, enemy captain immediately chooses Vae out of everyone. FML



And then that team won.

That was when I was silver 2 with 200MS on NA too.

Good times, thought I was actually good.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Wait wtf he's on EUW? FIND OUT HIS NAME NOW.



Yah he left me for a lower ping 

Damn you all and your EUW servers. I'll try to find his name if he ever unafk from Skype


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Ask him even though he's AFK, and tell me when he responds.

Also, I thought he lived in NA?


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

Yachiru: Vae you must be really good in league"
Vae: Uh no
Vae: I'm pretty fucking trash

straight from the horse's mouth ppl.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> that satsuki one is pretty awesome tho. post the stock pls?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> It's funny how you guys can argue about a game and list all the mistakes people did  I forget about all the stuff that happened in games after one hour at the latest.



yeah. i dnt even let that shit faze me anymore. if im annoyed about a particular game i may go vent to someone but after a while that shit is in and out of my head.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Ask him even though he's AFK, and tell me when he responds.
> 
> Also, I thought he lived in NA?



No he lives in Portugal. I did ask him but I have to go to work now so I'll have to see later when he responds.

We're all trash at this game if we're not Diamond 1.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> adrian aint gold. he still silver.
> 
> james aint gold. he unranked.
> 
> ...



yeah i know but they COULD be.

adrian duo-q'd too much when he was fine solo and let a couple losses get to him and stopped playing for whatever reason.

james mmr was silver 1 last season. he skipped divisions all throughout silver too.

and ace is ace but we all know he isn't a bad player by any means.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

Everyone's fucking leaving me for EUW 

Well you guys are going to have Kyle pretty soon.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 9, 2014)

@Darth

Thanks for the help, breh.  My jungle game really hasn't been on point lately; needed that post more than you know.  Been thinking of ways to improve my counter-jungling, since I think that's my weakest facet of the role.  Much appreciated.

----

Also, I'm NA.  Unranked doe.  >.>


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2014)

meh my internet is to sporadic to play on the weekend and i work a lot during the week so i havent played any ranked yet

one day ill graduate from silver scrub to gold garbage


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

4N said:


> yeah i know but they COULD be.
> 
> adrian duo-q'd too much when he was fine solo and let a couple losses get to him and stopped playing for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


all i'm seein is excuses. 




Demonic Shaman said:


> Everyone's fucking leaving me for EUW
> 
> Well you guys are going to have Kyle pretty soon.



The only logical response is to move to EUW yourself! 

RIP single digit ping tho.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Everyone's fucking leaving me for EUW
> 
> Well you guys are going to have Kyle pretty soon.



only one i'd play with is prolly darth

im tired of people getting mad at me when i do badly 

when i go there im just gonna solo ranked cuz im gonna be hella busy and i'd rather use my free time ranking and not just spamming normals like i have for the past year >_>


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

CLG vs EG
i dnt expect CLG to instantly perform with Dexter there as he hasn't been with the team in like a month.

still i hope they give a good performance, something to show the fans that they still have _potential_.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

VoDe said:


> also Jiyeon plays way too many champs
> 
> 25 different champs in this season alone...
> 
> In Bronze you don't need to think about if X counters Y, because you can just outplay others with any champ



I don't care about counters unless it's a hard counter like annie against Kat.

And I play champions whose kit fits best with the team comp or whose kit fits best against what I'm playing against.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 9, 2014)

A good jungler can change any lane matchup.  A good support can change a bad ADC matchup.  A good player can learn to deal with any matchup.

Which is why I love blind pick.  It forces you to deal with everything.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> I don't care about counters unless it's a hard counter like annie against Kat.
> 
> And I play champions whose kit fits best with the team comp or whose kit fits best against what I'm playing against.



just play whatever your best at, you dont need a team comp in bronze lol


----------



## Garcher (Feb 9, 2014)

League got worse with every season. 

During Season 1 this game was simply awesome. Nearly everyone of my friends played it. It was real fun.

But then it just got worse and now nearly everyone stopped playing. Nowadays you just find tryhard kids even in normal games who cry about the meta and who called first a lane.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

4N said:


> only one i'd play with is prolly darth
> 
> im tired of people getting mad at me when i do badly
> 
> when i go there im just gonna solo ranked cuz im gonna be hella busy and i'd rather use my free time ranking and not just spamming normals like i have for the past year >_>



And you assume Hady won't get mad when you do badly?

Boy, you really don't know Hady.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> I don't care about counters unless it's a hard counter like annie against Kat.
> 
> *And I play champions whose kit fits best with the team comp or whose kit fits best against what I'm playing against.*



There's one of your biggest issues...there's no way you're good enough on all these champs.

Stick to 2 champs per role max, and try to play only them no matter the match up.

Otherwise you'll never get good enough at certain champs.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> And you assume Hady won't get mad when you do badly?
> 
> Boy, you really don't know Hady.



nah i know darth

but he has more patience than the lot of you from my experience.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Meh, not really.

When he plays he gets frustrated at people for doing bad things all the time, you can tell in his tone of voice when you play with him enough.

Chausie and Nim, some others too, are better than Hady in that regard.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

SKT T1 announced their new support.

Talk about a HUGE downgrade, the support from Jin Air Stealths.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> And you assume Hady won't get mad when you do badly?
> 
> Boy, you really don't know Hady.



he doesn't really rage imo

maybe get a little exasperated at times

the ragers are mainly focused on you and gogeta, with wad too sometimes when he plays on euw

then someone in that other lot of people we don't actually play with, who hate vae. forgot the name though


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

Speaking from experience darth gets mad when you f up.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Speaking from experience of over hundreds of games, I agree.


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

Demon got mad at me once. WAD was probably the best to play with. But then again we raped lane.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

LOL THIS MONTE INTERVIEW, SO GOOD.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

i need a man who dresses as dapper as monte

and he has such a silly sense of humour


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

my heart aint rdy for this clg game


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Nien strikes agaiiiiiiin.


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2014)

nien feeding
with doran blade
whats new


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Nien strikes agaiiiiiiin.



and again


tenchars


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

OS said:


> Demon got mad at me once. WAD was probably the best to play with. But then again we raped lane.



I believe it was in an inhouse where you somehow missed every ult and not hitting anyone. I was getting annoyed at that. JUST WANTED YOU TO HIT SOMEONE. 

I do get mad in games though but I'll just get over it.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

αce said:


> nien feeding
> with doran blade
> whats new



Tbh though it isn't his fault, Link is doing meh, bot isn't shoving for some stupid reason and dexter has no presence.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

Aikuro said:


> League got worse with every season.
> 
> During Season 1 this game was simply awesome. Nearly everyone of my friends played it. It was real fun.
> 
> But then it just got worse and now nearly everyone stopped playing. Nowadays you just find tryhard kids even in normal games who cry about the meta and who called first a lane.





Vae said:


> And you assume Hady won't get mad when you do badly?
> 
> Boy, you really don't know Hady.





4N said:


> nah i know darth
> 
> but he has more patience than the lot of you from my experience.





Vae said:


> Meh, not really.
> 
> When he plays he gets frustrated at people for doing bad things all the time, you can tell in his tone of voice when you play with him enough.
> 
> Chausie and Nim, some others too, are better than Hady in that regard.



what the fuck vae? I don't mindless rage at friends when i'm playing with them. I can get a little irritated if we're playing ranked and you constantly screw up but usually I'm pretty chill. Why you tryin ta give me a bad rep? You jealous cause I make you look like an angry kid?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> what the fuck vae? I don't mindless rage at friends when i'm playing with them. I can get a little irritated if we're playing ranked and you constantly screw up but usually I'm pretty chill. Why you tryin ta give me a bad rep? You jealous cause I make you look like an angry kid?



Nah bro, you get mad, everyone knows it.

Don't fucking deny it, you really do get mad.


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

I missed one ult. Also, this is a game of who throws first. The name is different but the CLG blood courses through their veins.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

Was more than one OS. But I shouldn't have been mad at you, I was more frustrated on that game than you anyways but it was a longgg time ago.

I believe in CLG.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

link and rush hour carrying clg so hard

good stuff link. prove u got what it takes bb

and nien doing the damages.

the team overall looks solid. hell they barely looked bothered by the early fck ups. very impressive stuff.


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

No one ever doubted link.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2014)

APHRO THE GOD


----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

eg seem to get a few kills early, then just fail, in their losses


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

w0000t clg baby


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2014)

rush hour bot lane too strong


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

rush hour didn't even once

gg


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

Lol

Jungle Kha'Zix so easy


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

YOU DOUBTED THEM AT THE START KYLE.

DON'T ACT INNOCENT OF YOUR TRAITOROUS THOUGHTS.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> YOU DOUBTED THEM AT THE START KYLE.
> 
> DON'T ACT INNOCENT OF YOUR TRAITOROUS THOUGHTS.



cuz i think Wild Special is better than Rush Hour?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

No I meant you doubted CLG at the start of this game.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> No I meant you doubted CLG at the start of this game.



how is saying 

'my heart ain't ready for this game'

is doubting anything?

vae pls


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Maybe I need to work on my reading skills.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Maybe I need to work on my reading skills.



englando no ur first language

all is 4given

i go into CLG games with low expectations tho


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2014)

easier to get laid than get out of bronze- anon


----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

RemChu said:


> easier to get laid than get out of bronze- anon



well, considering all some people need to do to get sex is to present themselves, sure


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Nah bro, you get mad, everyone knows it.
> 
> Don't fucking deny it, you really do get mad.


lol no.


Chausie said:


> eg seem to get a few kills early, then just fail, in their losses



yeah their individual laning phase is really good but they seem to be suffering from late game shotcalling. also their bot lane got outplayed pretty hard this game.


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> lol no.
> 
> 
> yeah their individual laning phase is really good but they seem to be suffering from late game shotcalling. also their bot lane got outplayed pretty hard this game.



it's so frustrating to see

though it is only the start of the season and summer split means more than the spring one

hopefully they work it out


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2014)

[4:25] UndeadGothaX: Just stab yourself in the kidneys

w0w

EU so fucking rued


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2014)

Fucking 4n, not even gonna play with me? fucking cunt ill rip yer throat straight outta yer gut ya taffy shite






also fuck yeah CLG CLG CLG NIEN IS A FEEDER BUT LUCKILY THERE WAS BASED LINK CLG CLG CLG


----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

right.

i have decided i want to get aether wing kayle

however

i have a feeling that riot will go back on their 'legendarys never go on sale' thing, prob just after i buy the fucking skin, meaning i waste money

like how they went back on the whole re-releasing skins which were never supposed to be released again thing

but on the other hand, they may never do this, so i should just buy it


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

IWD doing work in that bottom lane


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Didi said:


> Fucking 4n, not even gonna play with me? fucking cunt ill rip yer throat straight outta yer gut ya taffy shite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's ok we don't need shitty Kyle.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

Chausie said:


> right.
> 
> i have decided i want to get aether wing kayle
> 
> ...



just buy it, it's never going to go on sale. like, never.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

They're never going to go back on the legendaries never going on sale.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

people thought they would never go back on the retired skins being for sale too though


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah except that only happened because of a huge demand and they felt it was unfair for newer players to not get a chance at them.

Neither of those 2 points can be used for legendary sales.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

wow

the bjergsen hype is gonna get even worse >_>


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2014)

That was to make money doe. They won't go back on something that'll lose them money.

Also Nid such balance, very w0w.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 9, 2014)

This dude Bjergsen with the fountain kill.  Gatdayum that was a clean victory by TSM.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

Lol

Feedboy op


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

Maerala said:


> That was to make money doe. They won't go back on something that'll lose them money.
> 
> Also Nid such balance, very w0w.


adrian i swear to god the next time you complain about champion balance i'm going to punch you in the face over the internet. every time you do it you sound like the biggest noob.


CosmicCastaway said:


> This dude Bjergsen with the fountain kill.  Gatdayum that was a clean victory by TSM.



yeah that was a crazy spear. Dat Void Staff rush.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

4N said:


> wow
> 
> the bjergsen hype is gonna get even worse >_>



He deserves the hype though. He's doing pretty well. 

Though I do get a little bit annoyed by the bjerg hype sometimes.

Dyrus will probably get MVP this week though, his mundo teleport against CRS set the momentum there and Shyv last game 10/0 was pretty damn amazing.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

How long til Voy gets benched?

Lol @ dem failed hooks from SaintV too.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

Like, the Kayle ulti on thresh was such a waste.

He was dead either way, might as well ulti Dom so he can cyclone or something.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

okok

i'll get aether win kayle

then i shall wait a bit and get that forecast janna too, cause that skin is also awesome

feels so odd to buy skins for myself that aren't on sale


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2014)

CLG won
TSM won
Ireen W?st won

Great day, 10/10, would experience again



next two games not that interesting tho, don't care about xdg and dig, and c9 just gonna roll coast


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

> I just wanna say how much the team improved with the roster change. Its like a team full of superstars in their own lanes. Oh man I cannot wait for the world championship.


Lol

TSM can only shit on NA teams and some EU teams.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> adrian i swear to god the next time you complain about champion balance i'm going to punch you in the face over the internet. every time you do it you sound like the biggest noob.



You wanna go?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Well gosh dern


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 9, 2014)

NintendudeX is about to get so fucked by Meteos, it'll be pornographic.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

#bjergerking though.

Only actual world class player on tsm.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> #bjergerking though.
> 
> Only actual world class player on tsm.



....What?

Xpecial and Wildturtle are both world class


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

Wildturtle would get wrecked by Asian teams.
So would xpecial.

EU and NA are almost equally bad anyway.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Uhhh okay.

Keep living in your dream world.

The only asian teams miles ahead of the competition is KTB and SKT T1.

You make these claims but do you even watch the LPL and OGN?


----------



## VoDe (Feb 9, 2014)

Fnatic and Gambit can challenge most of Asian teams (probably ROCCAT too)

and Alliance in time, they got potential


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

TSM at this point can take on most world teams. Maybe even beat a bo5 with Fnatic and Gambit.


EDIT: ROCCAT too.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

No one said that all of them were miles ahead 
Asian teams in general are stronger than other regions, are you going to say that's false now?

And NA and EU have always been for the most part on equal footing, are you going to deny that too?


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]i7w4GQ8dPhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VoDe (Feb 9, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> And NA and EU have always been for the most part on equal footing, are you going to deny that too?



only NA teams that can really challenge EU teams are TSM and C9...


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Jiyeon said:


> No one said that all of them were miles ahead
> *Asian teams in general are stronger than other regions, are you going to say that's false now?*
> 
> And NA and EU have always been for the most part on equal footing, are you going to deny that too?



Yes, yes I am.

The only region that is ''stronger'' is Korea and that's because their 2 top teams are stronger.

No other teams in Korea are ahead of top tier EU/NA teams.

China looks really fucking meh right now.

SEA has been shit since S3 started.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2014)

Ehhhh I think Blaze and Ozone would also beat all non-korean teams, tho there are definitely a few that could give them a good match


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Didi said:


> Ehhhh I think Blaze and Ozone would also beat all non-korean teams, tho there are definitely a few that could give them a good match



I disagree completely, Fnatic and Gambit are on their level if not better.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah they could give them a run for their money, but I think Blaze/Ozone would win 6/10 times


it's close tho definitely, and it's hard to say considering we haven't seen them match up in a while


then again Fnatic looks to have improved since world's and they beat Ozone then, so yeah I might actually be wrong on this now that I think more about it rofl


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2014)

I didn't want to say anything about Blaze to avoid having Vae some shit like "I'm just a Blaze fanboy ofc I'll say that"

NJBS are pretty strong too.


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

this match is boring now.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Lol, I'll say Blaze is top 3 Korea but I don't think they're much better than the top EU/NA teams.


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

Blaze should try moving to NA or EU to up there chances of going to worlds.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

IMO Blaze, KTB and SKT will probably go to worlds this year if it continues like this.

Might be close between Ozone and Blaze though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

Coast sucks. Even though I like watching C9 play, that was so boring -_-


----------



## Bioness (Feb 9, 2014)

Big thanks to WAD, Lord Genome, and Maerala for playing last night.

Sorry, I was so bad that last game


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

OMG I DID NOT KNOW THAT LEMMONATIONS ACTUAL MIDDLENAME IS LEMON AND HIS SISTSERS MIDDLE NAME IS LIME


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 9, 2014)

Mantheon is raw as fuck.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Better give scarra Gragas.


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

Was talking on 4chan about top NA supps. Kiwi may be a part of the convo if we think about all he's done recently. Which is odd to say about kiwikid.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Get rekt Zuna.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

Next week, EU:
SK vs. Fnatic
CW vs. SHC
ROCCAT vs. Alliance
Gambit vs. M
Alliance vs. SHC
Fnatic vs. M
CW vs. ROCCAT
SK vs. Gambit

NA:
CLG vs. C9
EG vs. CRS
Coast vs. XDG
TSM vs. Dignitas
XDG vs. CRS
C9 vs. Dignitas
EG vs. Coast
CLG vs. TSM

Should be gud


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

Also XDG FML. Mancloud dying early, Benny wasting a teleport, and Zuna going 1 v 2 although Cruzer played that well.


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

XDG is sooooo bad. Lol. Wtf was that Zuna? Mancloud used tele before he died for some dumb fuckin reason. And mancloud just got killed. Put Xmithie back in the jungle.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

OS said:


> XDG is sooooo bad. Lol. Wtf was that Zuna? *Mancloud used tele before he died for some dumb fuckin reason*. And mancloud just got killed. Put Xmithie back in the jungle.



I think you mean Benny / Mundo


----------



## Nim (Feb 9, 2014)

hamsterball pek


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I think you mean Benny / Mundo



yes. Anyway it's just sad to watch XDG so bad when they did so good last season.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

OS said:


> yes. Anyway it's just sad to watch XDG so bad when they did so good last season.



Yeah it's hard to see how a top three team can just drop being the worst team in the LCS at the moment. 

But the role swaps, not adapting to the meta, and mancloud having to rely on himself to win a lane just made it happen.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Zuna has no impact as a jungler compared to Xmithie.

That's the biggest problem.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

god i hate gragas. he's so fat.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Reported for flaming.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Big thanks to WAD, Lord Genome, and Maerala for playing last night.
> 
> Sorry, I was so bad that last game



np friend

Your Leona's rly good btw. y u still bronze


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> god i hate zuna. he's so fat.



Fixed    .


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

Dig with the throws!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 9, 2014)

You gotta be kidding me...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

Well damn I didn't expect that.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

lol this game is crazy.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

LOL what is this game even.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

Well. 

Okay. 

The throws


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2014)

l0l those barons


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

Dignitoss.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2014)

rip dig           .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

Holy fuck, I'm so glad I'm not a dig fan because even watching that was frustrating as fuck LOL


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

lol dig. 

gg xmithie.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

At least XDG isn't last now.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 9, 2014)

Just goes to show.  You can play as well as you want early/mid game.

But then folks can just press R all at once and go in. #outplayed

Dig really needed to stop forcing baron though.  That was painful as hell to watch.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

holy shit Dyrus with a 35.0 KDA.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow I really expected Dyrus to be mvp this week -_- 

Oh well, congrats to Meteos


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

who the fuck is Zirene?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

damn phreak casting this challenger tournament is just something else


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2014)

dat meteos dick sucking


----------



## Guiness (Feb 9, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> dat meteos dick sucking



where???


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Sigh, always gotta carry these feeding n00bs.

Except Chausie, she was okay.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2014)

Xin Zhao's name is Vagina Face in english.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

i was okay?

i lost hard to xin, why are you complimenting me


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Sigh, always gotta carry these feeding n00bs.
> 
> Except Chausie, she was okay.



If only I was there to do the carrying instead.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

so DTG kinda annihilated Cog. I'm not really surprised but I do feel kinda sad for Cog cause i really like their current lineup. 

Oh well maybe they can get in next split.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Carried all the games tonight.

I'm a master.


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

[youtube]lTQq9GirxJQ[/youtube]

Found this. It's funny that there are girls like this at my school.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2014)

vae sucks diseased dick


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Well that's not very nice WAD.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

the glorious return of waddles


----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> Well that's not very nice WAD.



downright rude, i'd say


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

We should report him for that.


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

The return of the based WAD


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

by the way. Am I wrong to say that tom hiddlestons loki is overrated?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> We should report him for that.



Do it.

I dare you.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll report your post for daring me.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

OS said:


> by the way. Am I wrong to say that tom hiddlestons loki is overrated?



i haven't seen it

but i like how tom hiddleston looks



Vae said:


> We should report him for that.



i believe this would be the best course of action


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2014)

oh yea i heard there was mods now in this thread

kinda fucking late arent we


----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

they heard about how much fun we have here


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

It's k he's just one of us, he threatens us but never does anything.

ONE OF US, ONE OF US.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

OS said:


> by the way. Am I wrong to say that tom hiddlestons loki is overrated?


yes.

probably.

i dunno i haven't seen Thor 2 yet. But he did great in Thor and in The Avengers. 


Vae said:


> It's k he's just one of us, he threatens us but never does anything.
> 
> ONE OF US, ONE OF US.



Mess with the bull and you get the horns.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2014)

i laugh at every pleb who plays an inferior game to LoL


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

>Adrian dies to jungle creeps twice as Elise.

''I'm a pretty good Elise'' Adrian at the end of the game.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

Vae said:


> >Adrian dies to jungle creeps twice as Elise.
> 
> ''I'm a pretty good Elise'' Adrian at the end of the game.



that's less about him being bad at Elise and more about him being bad at the game.


----------



## Maerala (Feb 9, 2014)

Suck these spidey nuts.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 9, 2014)

jungle monsters are the real deal.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

jungle monsters are ants to be crushed beneath my heel.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2014)

Rumble Jungle.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

Alright wtf is this Lannister shit?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> Alright wtf is this Lannister shit?



Rains of Castamere brah


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Faced the same team twice.

20 minute victory both times.

HMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

there have been some pretty quotable moments in the past few games

shame i have a shit memory and can't remember any of them

also supp kayle is so much fun


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2014)

Chausie said:


> there have been some pretty quotable moments in the past few games
> 
> shame i have a shit memory and can't remember any of them
> 
> also supp kayle is so much fun



*Spoiler*: __ 








back in season 4 pre season when relics and shit just came out and erryone thought double top was new meta.


----------



## αce (Feb 9, 2014)

blaze obliterated OMG
in front of a chinese crowd
the ultimate disrespect over there

and then they ran through NLB pretty casually
and i find it funny that people say that KTB vs SKT t1 3-0 was a close series and then completely disregard the fact that KTB had more trouble with Blaze in their 3-1 then SKT had when they faced KTB

Blaze was ahead two of the games they lost for a significant portion of the game
ktb is better than blaze but not by a notable margin



idk where this idea that they aren't better than every NA and EU team comes from
/fanboy?


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your new username is infinitely worse than your last one. 

And your last one was pretty bad.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> Your new username is infinitely worse than your last one.
> 
> And your last one was pretty bad.



My username was SynTheSquidgy the whole time.

My friend is momomonster112.

lmao.


and yes Syn is a horrible name


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> My username was SynTheSquidgy the whole time.
> 
> My friend is momomonster112.
> 
> ...



well yes that one's kinda weird too but I was talking about your NF username which appears to have been changed to "I Love Dream". 

Honestly, I'm not sure if you can see it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> well yes that one's kinda weird too but I was talking about your NF username which appears to have been changed to "I Love Dream".
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure if you can see it.



Check the current users on NF.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 9, 2014)

ty for all the games guys


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2014)

Good games tonight.

Except the last game where you all got caught by a visible Fiddle ult.

Fuck you all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2014)

y u hef 2 be gay


----------



## Didi (Feb 10, 2014)

return of waddums hooray



Chausie said:


> there have been some pretty quotable moments in the past few games
> 
> shame i have a shit memory and can't remember any of them
> 
> also supp kayle is so much fun



"Who's watching something? Sounds like tv for minorities"
by me


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

dat vegeta avatar doe didi


----------



## Didi (Feb 10, 2014)

ikr

I have the best sets


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

the avatar is infinitely better than the sig

idk like i think the avatar has better artwork


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 10, 2014)

Never had a frustrating normal with premades from level 1 before. 

Fuck jungling.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 10, 2014)

On another note, this dog looks pretty cool. 

But I still prefer


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Never had a frustrating normal with premades from level 1 before.
> 
> Fuck jungling.



wat happened? D: 



Demonic Shaman said:


> On another note, this dog looks pretty cool.
> 
> But I still prefer



siberian husky4lyfe


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 10, 2014)

I just suck at jungling NP. I find the role annoying and I'm terrible at it


----------



## VoDe (Feb 10, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> On another note, this dog looks pretty cool.
> 
> But I still prefer


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

very breed
such pedigree
wow


----------



## Nim (Feb 10, 2014)

Going to buy Pool Party Ziggs when it goes on sale C:


----------



## Darth (Feb 10, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I just suck at jungling NP. I find the role annoying and I'm terrible at it



it's so easy tho.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 10, 2014)

L0L Swain OP

Amumu Ults, i kill Leona, then proceed to 1v3 Renekton, Jinx and Ryze

Kill Renekton and Jinx, about to kill Ryze when he flashes over the wall 



PLSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Darth (Feb 10, 2014)

lol what the hell is this?

[YOUTUBE]8JToGZCqneM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Feb 10, 2014)

oh yeah the drunk double vlog, that one was fun


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

some of what i learned in my games last night

1. aether wing kayle is fucking sexy
2.support kayle is so much fun, why did i stop playing it
3.i fucking hate ziggs. esp with blue buff. hard to even farm under the turret when he's spamming long range shitty fucking bombs at you with no consequences
4.adrians worst enemy is the wraith camp
5. out of all sajins adcs, his gunblade mf is the best
6. wad still generates noise which no one can hear over
7. when vae and i bot, we end up playing a completely different game to the rest of the team
8. didi is ridiculous



Demonic Shaman said:


> On another note, this dog looks pretty cool.
> 
> But I still prefer



THAT'S MOST LIKELY A MIXED BREED, AS IT IS A STRAY. DUTCH SHEPHERD IS SOMEWHAT SIMILAR TO THAT DOG, BUT I WOULD BE SURPRISED IF IT IS MORE THAN JUST A MIXED BREED

sorry for caps, didn't realise cba to retype



Didi said:


> return of waddums hooray
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha! yes, that was beautiful and so true

i remember giggling about freedom too


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

people getting their knickers in a twist about comparing bjergsen to faker. not like directly, but relatively to their midlane counterparts in their respective regions.


----------



## Didi (Feb 10, 2014)

oh yeah freedom rofl



lol why am I ridiculous

not disputing

just wondering what brought you to that conclusion


----------



## VoDe (Feb 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaxobrC3Qmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maerala (Feb 10, 2014)

Chausie said:


> 4.adrians worst enemy is the wraith camp



;[ jungle es hard


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

adrian just prefers to die in place of his spiderlings as elise

motherly instincts op


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

h4h4 u died as elise to minions TWICE?

such a n00blord


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

god

wad and adrian, teach me some spanish

im trying to hook up with this mexican chick. rly cool person. we have similar personalities but somewhat different tastes.

like for instance, she is into only mexican bands and spanish music mostly. she was telling me about this band called conjunto primavera and im like 'lolwut' i go look up some of their songs and honestly... i didn't like it ;____;

give me advice pl0x


----------



## Nim (Feb 10, 2014)

my boyfriend and I also have different tastes, shouldn't be a problem


----------



## VoDe (Feb 10, 2014)

4N said:


> god
> like for instance, she is into only mexican bands and spanish music mostly. she was telling me about this band called conjunto primavera and im like 'lolwut' i go look up some of their songs and honestly... i didn't like it ;____;
> 
> give me advice pl0x



rly?

dude rly?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 10, 2014)

lol people getting their jimmies rustled over montes tweet


----------



## Didi (Feb 10, 2014)

OH HEY WHAT'S THAT

3 MEDALS ON THE SAME RACE AGAIN?

DUTCH DOMINATION?


FUCK YEAH

MASTERS OF ICE


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

4N said:


> h4h4 u died as elise to minions TWICE?
> 
> such a n00blord



Three times actually, almost died a 4th time to lane creeps when he was stealing CS from me.

This was from 2 games too.

Hey Kyle, tell her they were okay but not your genre of music.

Easy.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

4N said:


> god
> 
> wad and adrian, teach me some spanish
> 
> ...



stop panicking

relax a bit

you don't have to like the same music, you can talk about the difference between your preferred styles of music instead even

talk about literature or tv programmes or hobbies instead, if you aren't comfortable on the music topic

just stay away from shit like politics, but that's common sense

the thing about getting to know someone who is different in likes and dislikes to you is to keep an open mind and to try new things, and understand them even if you don't like them. be open to trying music she likes(which you are doing, awesome!) but don't try and force her to listen to your music unless she asks herself.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> my boyfriend and I also have different tastes, shouldn't be a problem



yeah it shouldn't be

but it just makes finding some sort of common ground harder :



Lord Genome said:


> lol people getting their jimmies rustled over montes tweet


iknorite :\ monte might be a korean fanboy but its hard to dispute a lot of what he talks about. 






Vae said:


> Three times actually, almost died a 4th time to lane creeps when he was stealing CS from me.
> 
> This was from 2 games too.
> 
> ...



adrian pls

also, i pretty much told her this. like, i wanna get to know her but she is pretty shy and reserved. which was caught my interest about her in the first place. its not like we don't talk but thats mostly in a work environment. i want to be able do so behind closed doors as well but that seems like its gonna be a challenge.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

Chausie said:


> talk about literature or *tv programmes* or hobbies instead, if you aren't comfortable on the music topic



i told her i rly liked vampire diaries. i asked if she watches it... she looks at me with kind pity in her eyes and slowly shakes her head.  

its like im the only person who likes TBD :c

but we both agree that sons of anarchy is goat


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

so does this mean that ranked mmr has no influence on pick order now or would it only pertain to duo q?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

ur asking me advice on how to emotionally connect with another human being just because i happen to be her ethnicity?

haha


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

WAD said:


> ur asking me advice on how to emotionally connect with another human being just because i happen to be her ethnicity?
> 
> haha



nah your race really has nothing to do with it

but i demand tips nonetheless


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

Hmm, gifted Seraphoenix Lord Darius, which he thinks is the best Darius skin.

And Nim got Ice Toboggan Corki.

Decent gifting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

here's a tip...


*Spoiler*: __ 



AND A SPEAR BEHIND IT!


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

WAD said:


> here's a tip...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



saw that coming a mile away. 

i'll get her, np. 

_________________

what do u guys think about jungle twitch and teemo? imo they both have their own niche that they can fill but still you won't see a lot of people trying it out. you guys ever done either of them before?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

Jungle twitch is really good, you can see me having played it recently in one of Vae's screenshots. He's one of the few if not only one I recommend a Level 2 gank on. Pressure hard and pressure early.

Jungle Teemo is okay but nothing special, he just offers more map/objective control post-6 as he's not confined to a lane and will probably have more shrooms about since he is likely gonna hog blue. Pretty good damage with red.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 10, 2014)

4N said:


> god
> 
> wad and adrian, teach me some spanish
> 
> ...



My ex was hispanic.

I don't know any spanish.

You don't really need to learn spanish if you guys can just communicate in English. Also, aren't you going to be deployed in EU soon?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

vae and wad: you guys had your posts deleted wadafuq

stahp flammeen!

@terry: was kidding mostly when i posted that to wad. 

what i am trying to figure out is trying to find some sort of common ground with her (we both seemingly feel comfortable with each other but i wanna be able to talk to her like i would a friend of mine. don't get me wrong, we engage in conversation a lot but its more along the line of polite conversation. i wanna be able to throw that politeness out of the window and just speak freely without having to be too careful ) that sort of what worries me. 

only a bit. and trying not to get friend zoned, which has sucked for me from a previous experience


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

@WAD: yep i was thinking the very same thing concerning a level 2 gank. im surprised no one really picked him up considering the vision changes. i'd imagine he would work similarly to a pre s4 evelynn but without the perma-stealth.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

i didn't flame 

just said i reported his post


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

Wtf that delete.

Fuck you Kenneth.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 10, 2014)

Maerala said:


> ;[ jungle es hard



I died to blue as Eve at level 2 gg e_e


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

I died to wraiths as j4 like a month ago at level 4, terry saw it
But that was my only death in the first 25 minutes and I ended like 10/4/30 or something


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

why are rito messing with pick order in ranked? for shame


----------



## Nim (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't really get the pick order change


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

just start being gradually more and more relaxed around her, kyle. this includes body language, as you will give a lot away like that. if you start talking like you would to a best friend to her, and yet have a stiff awkward body posture, that will put her off. if you just gradually get more and more relaxed, it will be more natural. 

also, the friendzone, in the way people go on about it, is a load of shit




Demonic Shaman said:


> I died to blue as Eve at level 2 gg e_e



wads done that too.

i think he rage quit that game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 10, 2014)

WAD said:


> I died to wraiths as j4 like a month ago at level 4, terry saw it
> But that was my only death in the first 25 minutes and I ended like 10/4/30 or something



The end result is still on my youtube channel. 

I should've recorded you dying to wraiths.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

Chausie said:


> just start being gradually more and more relaxed around her, kyle. this includes body language, as you will give a lot away like that. if you start talking like you would to a best friend to her, and yet have a stiff awkward body posture, that will put her off. if you just gradually get more and more relaxed, it will be more natural.
> 
> also, the friendzone, in the way people go on about it, is a load of shit
> 
> ...



And he claimed he didn't return because his computer was crashing all the time.

SO MUCH BS.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

Chausie said:


> just start being gradually more and more relaxed around her, kyle. this includes body language, as you will give a lot away like that. if you start talking like you would to a best friend to her, and yet have a stiff awkward body posture, that will put her off. if you just gradually get more and more relaxed, it will be more natural.
> 
> also, the friendzone, in the way people go on about it, is a load of shit



what you say makes sense.

except for the friend zone. the friend zone really does exist! 

ultimately tho, if someone likes you, they'll like you regardless of your current status pertaining to the individual. thats what i think. concerning the friend zone, in a way i do believe its a load of bullshit but at the same time its something which a lot of people would refuse to look past because they don't want to take that chance or just want an excuse. and im not talking about the person being zoned, but rather about the person DOING the zoning.



> wads done that too.
> 
> i think he rage quit that game



i lol;d


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

Vae said:


> And he claimed he didn't return because his computer was crashing all the time.
> 
> SO MUCH BS.



didn't he somehow turn the blame on us too?


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 10, 2014)

Vae said:


> And he claimed he didn't return because his computer was crashing all the time.
> 
> SO MUCH BS.



I once rage-quit too.. it was my first mission as well. Damn, sad times 

Now I'm totally hooked and currently in training mode to not suck.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

best article i've ever read from richard lewis.

wickd and soaz do need to suck it up tho


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

4N said:


> what you say makes sense.
> 
> except for the friend zone. the friend zone really does exist!
> 
> ...



 friendzone is made up by kids who aren't mature enough to deal with rejection yet. 

that, and obliviousness as the person 'doing the friendzoning' just doesn't realise the other person is attracted to them as they don't feel the same way towards them.


----------



## Austin (Feb 10, 2014)

what pick order change?


----------



## Xin (Feb 10, 2014)

Stop pretending you can play LoL Austin. 

The same goes for Vae.


----------



## Austin (Feb 10, 2014)

I just asked about the change


----------



## Xin (Feb 10, 2014)

Austin said:


> I just asked about the change



I know. 

You NA?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

are u teasing me because i WAS chain crashing at the time o.O


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

Xin said:


> Stop pretending you can play LoL Austin.
> 
> The same goes for Vae.



Not like I called myself trash the other day but okay, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 

And I agree with Chausie, the friendzone doesn't exist, it's something people make up.

''Ohhh I'm a nice guy but she won't have sex with me''

If the fact that she won't bang you is what bothers you, you're not a nice guy to begin with, and if she straight up doesn't want a relationship with you then you move on.
Then there's the people who try to be friends and think it leads to a relationship.
If you want to date someone, you make it fucking obvious.


----------



## Xin (Feb 10, 2014)

Veany I'm just joking with you pal. 

PLS DON'T DELETE ME FROM YOUR LOL CONTACTS AGAIN.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

DELETED, SON.


----------



## Xin (Feb 10, 2014)

That reminds me. 

I'm actually in the mood for a game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

lol vae pretending he knows how 'the game' works


----------



## Cronos (Feb 10, 2014)

itt virgin relationship advice


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

Chausie said:


> friendzone is made up by kids who aren't mature enough to deal with rejection yet.
> 
> that, and obliviousness as the person 'doing the friendzoning' just doesn't realise the other person is attracted to them as they don't feel the same way towards them.





what im getting at is those instances where people would go like 'had you told me sooner' or 'you've become so close to me that i can't see you as anything else'.

those are prime examples of being friend zoned. and i have suffered both of those responses all at once. it was one of those nights in my life where i felt like it was the most funniest but disappointing and irritating jokes i've ever heard.

i've been rejected and have done rejecting before.  . it has very little to do with maturity. a lot of people can handle being told 'well hey, i just don't dig you.' 

what people have very little tolerance for is being given some bullshit excuse, which leads to the legend/concept of the friendzone; you NEVER want to put yourself in a position like that where you are cornered and your being left at the whim of the person you like.

when i get to that stage, i won't make that same mistake again though. if she doesn't like me, she doesn't like me but she already said and these are her words
"we should go out sometime, y'know to like Five Guys or somewhere."
i dunno if she is interested in me the way I am in her but she definitely likes my company, that much I know of.

I agree with most of what you said Chausie, but concerning that friend zone part, there is much more to it than that.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

Cronos said:


> itt virgin relationship advice



god i love this thread


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

Cronos said:


> itt virgin relationship advice



itt:astronomers pretending they're astronauts


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

WAD said:


> lol vae pretending he knows how 'the game' works



Wtf I never claimed to be good at the game today.

If anything, the person in here who is the most arrogant is you.

But you get like 75% of the shit you say wrong


----------



## VoDe (Feb 10, 2014)

we need 2 players for euw

get on fools


----------



## Cronos (Feb 10, 2014)

who is playing


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 10, 2014)

Vae Vode and Nim


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

Me, Vode and Xin.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 10, 2014)

and nim now

1 more


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

And Nim too now.


----------



## αce (Feb 10, 2014)

canada sitting at first in olympics right now
as we should be


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 10, 2014)

And Nim if you guys didn't know


----------



## αce (Feb 10, 2014)

> except for the friend zone. the friend zone really does exist!
> 
> ultimately tho, if someone likes you, they'll like you regardless of  your current status pertaining to the individual. thats what i think.  concerning the friend zone, in a way i do believe its a load of bullshit  but at the same time its something which a lot of people would refuse  to look past because they don't want to take that chance or just want an  excuse. and im not talking about the person being zoned, but rather  about the person DOING the zoning.




lol



*Spoiler*: __ 



lol


:sanji


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

Cronos said:


> itt virgin relationship advice



excuse me

also, my relationship advice is sound

just because i'm a fucking recluse now i moved to this shit country doesn't mean i'm invalid 



4N said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then ask her to go with you to whatever the fuck five guys is


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

αce said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you laugh but i wonder what great wisdom you have yung hassan?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

Chausie said:


> then ask her to go with you to whatever the fuck five guys is



not gonna get a chance to do so cuz we're leaving pretty soon

will try to go on a date with her when we get over there. ;o


----------



## αce (Feb 10, 2014)

i broke up with my girlfriend back around early december but you don't need to be in a relationship to know that friend zone stuff is almost always just an excuse as to why you're sucking


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

αce said:


> i broke up with my girlfriend back around early december but you don't need to be in a relationship to know that friend zone stuff is almost always just an excuse as to why you're sucking



hence why i said earlier in a post...



> ultimately tho, if someone likes you, they'll like you regardless of your current status pertaining to the individual. thats what i think. concerning the friend zone, in a way i do believe its a load of bullshit...



im definitely not sucking in this case... yet. i'd say i need to make a move. my friend thinks i overthink this shit too much >_>

its been a while since i've gone out with a girl, like soon will be 2 years this summer... so thats probably why. time to change that!


----------



## αce (Feb 10, 2014)

sorry
reading is hard


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

αce said:


> sorry
> reading is hard



i forgive u 

did u read the debacle concerning bjergsen being compared to faker?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, I don't have a relationship right now. /wrist. 

I don't need no significant other


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

Be like flame, terry. Get only a girl who makes your heart flutter


----------



## αce (Feb 10, 2014)

> did u read the debacle concerning bjergsen being compared to faker?


ye its kinda pointless
if someone like ryu, easyhoon came to NA they'd be the fakers of NA?
you can say this about a lot of people

and yet still be nothing to the actual faker








i dont really care about this tsm fanboy circle jerk of berjg but like, don't dig yourself into a hole when TSM loses to another korean team at worlds


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

Vae said:


> Wtf I never claimed to be good at the game today.
> 
> If anything, the person in here who is the most arrogant is you.
> 
> But you get like 75% of the shit you say wrong



wtf dense.com

I put indentations around 'the game' because i wasn't referring to this game 



4N said:


> Be like flame, terry. Get only a girl who makes your heart flutter



gay


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

hahaha i just looked back at that exchange

oh vae


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

I've been single all my life.

Who could've guessed


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 10, 2014)

confirmed no new champ for 2014 ever.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 10, 2014)

4N said:


> Be like flame, terry. Get only a girl who makes your heart flutter



She's gone 4ever,,,,,

I only have myself. And Adrian. 

Looks like Monte is going back to Korea. Short time for coaching in house D:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

Well OGN is gonna start again soon so yea


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

need 2 more for EUW inhouse.


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 10, 2014)

Man, I can't fucking stand people who don't ward and get ganked, then go afk saying it's not their fault. 
Seriously. You would think these people have literally just started the game for the first time. 

Oh well, fuck it onto the next game.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 10, 2014)

Can't tell if thats a big hit to Kayle. Q ratio nerf but no mana cost on ult.....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

Between ult and W she was buffed overall. 240 damage off Q late game is not that big a deal.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

WAD pls respond on skype.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm not home


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

NO IN HOUSE FOR YOU.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

oh waddles why

this always happened when we used to try do an in house on euw.

2-3 spaces left with no people to fill them


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh yeah there's no Kass nerf. What the fk.


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 10, 2014)

Just had the privilege of supporting a lvl 30 jinx with 37 wins and 6000 cs across all her games. 

Thank god it was only a normal.


----------



## Xin (Feb 10, 2014)

Have to sleep now. 

This game lmao. -_-

Good night everyone, was fun.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

This fucking in house.

So back and forth.

Good stuff guys.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

vode best tower dives euw <3<3


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

also fucking lol at no one on the enemy team getting a sweeper trinket and only one person upgrading to the pink yellow one for the vision ward

woulda prob helped against nim fellas


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow Chausie wow


----------



## Sansa (Feb 10, 2014)

> Mundo’s cleavers got skinnier.


Thank you Based God.

I swear

You could've landed a cleaver even if you were jerking off with one eye closed.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Wow Chausie wow



just being honest!


----------



## Sansa (Feb 10, 2014)

Akali is 10/10 would bang here


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

rip in pieces bulwark


----------



## Mr Nim (Feb 10, 2014)

Ha, that was funny. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]Fs5kDSI-OtU[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

''I'm not afraid of your Cait'' Gogeta 2014

Gets put at 200 HP 2 min in.

Never recovers.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 10, 2014)

That baron fight kind of turned the whole game there where Adrian's team was rushing it. Was even until that point.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 10, 2014)

When i had 27 CS, you had 29 CS

When i had 60 CS, you had 71

Considering the match up and the immense skill difference between the supports, you should be ashamed to have done that badly. You didn't manage to kill me once during the laning phase, too.

I was 3-0 before TF's started. I think i did pretty fucking well considering the odds


----------



## Mr Nim (Feb 10, 2014)

Vae said:


> ''I'm not afraid of your Cait'' Gogeta 2014
> 
> Gets put at 200 HP 2 min in.
> 
> Never recovers.





He's the son of the devil, you blind fool.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 10, 2014)

It was an entertaining match overall. 

Also, it's funny to hear WAD yell on Skype rofl.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> When i had 27 CS, you had 29 CS
> 
> When i had 60 CS, you had 71
> 
> ...



You were always below half HP in lane, you lost your tower at 9 minutes and you were completely irrelevant in teamfights.

So sad.

YET SO MAD.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 10, 2014)

4 Diamonds + 1 plat. All diamonds, close enough


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 10, 2014)

Vae said:


> You were always below half HP in lane, you lost your tower at 9 minutes and you were completely irrelevant in teamfights.
> 
> So sad.
> 
> YET SO MAD.



What a load of crap this post is.

Ill just take it as you shoving your ego at me so you can be "the best adc xD"


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

WE WIIIIIIIIIIN.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> What a load of crap this post is.
> 
> Ill just take it as you shoving your ego at me so you can be "the best adc xD"



I'll just take this as you being super salty and refusing to even join the mass call again after the game.

y u so upset you lost 2 games in a row?

You can't beat me, live with it.

I am a god.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> 4 Diamonds + 1 plat. All diamonds, close enough



we fucking wrecked


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 10, 2014)

Vae said:


> I'll just take this as you being super salty and refusing to even join the mass call again after the game.
> 
> y u so upset you lost 2 games in a row?
> 
> ...



I have to go to bed, i am on my phone. right now, i didnt join cause i cant not cause i am mad wtf

Both games were super fun, you are just boasting about something that doesn't matter. Completely unnecessary, and as i said only to boost your ego. w/e, going to bed now, cya


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

Why so salty though?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 10, 2014)

I legitimately don't understand why Gogeta didn't build a BotRK.


----------



## Didi (Feb 10, 2014)

it's only game

y u heff to be mad


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

i think this is proof that i pick the best teams

mm hmm


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

You first picked me both time cause you know I carry.

Ezpz.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

cause i know we play well together

same reason i picked nim


----------



## Maerala (Feb 10, 2014)

stfu vae u r tresh


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2014)

Get rekt Adrian I rape you.


----------



## OS (Feb 10, 2014)

Adrian, how is the new computer running for you?


----------



## Maerala (Feb 10, 2014)

It's aite, can't complain. It makes a weird whirring sound when some games are starting up but other than that it's pretty op. I've been able to play all of my MMOs at max graphics so far, dat's all I wanted.


----------



## OS (Feb 10, 2014)

Hrmmmm. I need a good comp. Building one over time is annoying. B-days coming soon so im expecting the cash flow.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 10, 2014)

Can someone explain to me how I just won a game where our adc was getting a relic shield halfway through the game? (his build order was phantom dancer > relic shield > botrk, wtf)


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

no, we can't, we didn't play the game, you did


----------



## Mr Nim (Feb 10, 2014)

OS said:


> Hrmmmm. I need a good comp. Building one over time is annoying. B-days coming soon so im expecting the cash flow.






You're welcome.


----------



## OS (Feb 10, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> You're welcome.



>german language.

Disgusting.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 10, 2014)

Synnia said:


> Can someone explain to me how I just won a game where our adc was getting a relic shield halfway through the game? (his build order was phantom dancer > relic shield > botrk, wtf)



Well shared gold is never bad, I guess.


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2014)

adc can get a relic....but uh kinda dumb after a PD


----------



## Guiness (Feb 10, 2014)

RemChu said:


> adc can get a relic....but uh kinda dumb after a PD



who is the chick in your avatar, rem?


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2014)

Ronan this actor, really cute.

she was in that movie Hanna. I think she is underaged


----------



## Darth (Feb 10, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I legitimately don't understand why Gogeta didn't build a BotRK.



Contrary to popular belief, it isn't a MUST HAVE REQUIREMENT on Vayne. It's pretty good if you max W first and overall it's great on her, but you can do just as well building classic ADC and just rushing a Bloodthirster. Makes last hitting easier and you win more trades, although you do have weaker all in and weaker 1v1s.


----------



## OS (Feb 10, 2014)

She's my age.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

Synnia said:


> Can someone explain to me how I just won a game where our adc was getting a relic shield halfway through the game? (his build order was phantom dancer > relic shield > botrk, wtf)



cuz every now and then people who are almost impossible to carry emphasis on "almost"


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

i just don't get why i ever stopped playing kayle support

(no wait prob as people get all 'omg no cc she shit')


----------



## Maerala (Feb 10, 2014)

No cc and a big fuck you to every assassin ever.


----------



## Darth (Feb 10, 2014)

Maerala said:


> No cc and a big fuck you to every assassin ever.



rofl.

as if anyone in silver/gold can time kayle ult anyway. most kayle's will ult after an assassin as already used all their burst cause they suck at it. 

like the only exception is Zed because his mark leaves you 3 seconds to ult.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 10, 2014)

i think i've been timing the majority of my ults ok, fail on some though

nothing is more satisfying than saving someone by flash ulting them


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 10, 2014)

Darth said:


> Contrary to popular belief, it isn't a MUST HAVE REQUIREMENT on Vayne. It's pretty good if you max W first and overall it's great on her, but you can do just as well building classic ADC and just rushing a Bloodthirster. Makes last hitting easier and you win more trades, although you do have weaker all in and weaker 1v1s.



Yeah but, there was a Mundo and a tanky Lee on the other team.  I would have wanted BotRK for the kiting + melting them.


----------



## Darth (Feb 11, 2014)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Yeah but, there was a Mundo and a tanky Lee on the other team.  I would have wanted BotRK for the kiting + melting them.



Vayne is one of those adc's that doesn't need a botrk to deal with mundo. %hp true damage is pretty OP. And the flat AD boost from BT lets you blow up squishies faster. Honestly it just comes down to your playstyle at the end and I'm never going to fault a Vayne for not building BotRK. Although I do agree it would have been pretty good against the enemy team it's still not a MUST BUY. 

ya know?

just my opinion tho. I'm pretty biased towards building BT on Vayne because I honestly prefer building big AD and crit'ing for a ton and dealing a bunch of damage with Tumble's AD ratio. Only a handful of pro players actually build BT when playing Vayne in solo queue or in tournaments. Basically the only two that still do so that come to mind are Doublelift and Imp. And Imp usually switches between rushing BT and botrk. The vast majority of players do build Blade of the Ruined King.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

im ready for xerath jungle son


----------



## Maerala (Feb 11, 2014)

Had a Draven feed because Pantheon wouldn't give him a kill to cash in his Adoration stacks.

#silveradventures


----------



## Maerala (Feb 11, 2014)

I asked someone to ban Kayle

>she's not that strong
>just switch targets

i em crie


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Had a Draven feed because Pantheon wouldn't give him a kill to cash in his Adoration stacks.
> 
> #silveradventures



sounds about right

it's kinda funny tbh


----------



## Maerala (Feb 11, 2014)

It was rly not.  It upset my cancerous ulcers.

But I'm in my Gold promos now, np!


----------



## Darth (Feb 11, 2014)

Maerala said:


> It was rly not.  It upset my cancerous ulcers.
> 
> But I'm in my Gold promos now, np!



OH SHIT IT'S ON NOW. 

WHO WILL SURPASS VAE FIRST? KYLE OR ADRIAN?


*Spoiler*: __ 



FIND OUT NEXT TIME ON DRAGON BALL Z!


----------



## Maerala (Feb 11, 2014)

Pretty sure Kyle gave up on ranked after he got Gold. I may or may not do the same. I just want the pretty skins at the end of the season.


----------



## Darth (Feb 11, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Pretty sure Kyle gave up on ranked after he got Gold. I may or may not do the same. I just want the pretty skins at the end of the season.



fucking casuals.

inb4 you decay into silver and get stuck.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 11, 2014)

i didnt give up on ranked

im just waiting til i transfer servers before i start playing a lot.

depending on whether or not when i mvoe if i have the time, i may try to grind or improve to the point where i can reach plat before the season end cuz imma admit, i was not expecting gold so soon so it felt anti-climatic :\ but if not i'll prolly just play enough ranked to not decay. im still salty about not getting that victorious elise skin.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 11, 2014)

If a _*Vi*_ctorious skin gets announced, I will care about getting Gold this season.

There's other champs I would want it for, and I'll probably try to get Gold anyway, but yeah, that's the main one.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 11, 2014)

im hoping for victorious skarner


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

Victorious Amumu


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 11, 2014)

victorious sion


----------



## Guiness (Feb 11, 2014)

im actually pretty excited for sion's rework

i think he has a really interesting but it feels rly outdated.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 11, 2014)

My pun triumphs over all these demands.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 11, 2014)

Clearly it's going to be *Viktor*ious.

I win.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 11, 2014)

B-b-b-but Vi stands for Victorious!


----------



## Darth (Feb 11, 2014)

Victorious Jax pls.


----------



## Darth (Feb 11, 2014)

Any predictions for the next Championship skin? Thresh and Riven were two of the most popular champions in solo queue when the skins were released, so who's this seasons's most popular champions so far?

Inb4 championship kassadin.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 11, 2014)

Probably going to be Championship Kha'Zix.  He's due for a skin anyway.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 11, 2014)

Championship Zed pls


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

its gonna be one of the new popular champs that come out lol


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 11, 2014)

Ahhh
Im gonna play more Kat and Swain. Play the former with TP. Play Hec top with TP.  Learn Cass. Progress with Vayne.

Ah my dear top lane champs. If only you werent all shit and non influental. 
Fuck you Renekton though


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

Darth said:


> Any predictions for the next Championship skin? Thresh and Riven were two of the most popular champions in solo queue when the skins were released, so who's this seasons's most popular champions so far?
> 
> Inb4 championship kassadin.



I saw a reddit thread that both of 'm were also the first champions released in season 2 (Riven) and season 3 (Thresh). So, going by that logic, Yasuo is the most probable candidate to get that skin, or Vel'Koz if the preseason doesn't count.


----------



## Darth (Feb 11, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Ahhh
> Im gonna play more Kat and Swain. Play the former with TP. Play Hec top with TP.  Learn Cass. Progress with Vayne.
> 
> Ah my dear top lane champs. If only you werent all shit and non influental.
> Fuck you Renekton though


Swain, Cass, and Hecarim top?

wtf and you complain about your existing champion pool being shit? 


Synnia said:


> I saw a reddit thread that both of 'm were also the first champions released in season 2 (Riven) and season 3 (Thresh). So, going by that logic, Yasuo is the most probable candidate to get that skin, or Vel'Koz if the preseason doesn't count.


I dunno if that's a coincidence, but it sounds like one. Still, I wouldn't mind a Championship Yasuo skin.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

i wouldnt mind being able to play him without resorting to bitch pick


----------



## VoDe (Feb 11, 2014)

next Victorious Skin will be ADC or Assassin for sure

just cause:

> Jarvan IV - Tank/Fighter
> Janna - Support/Mage
> Elise - Mage/Fighter

Victorious Draven thx, bye


----------



## Darth (Feb 11, 2014)

Janna could be a mage. And both J4 and Elise are primarily junglers. Elise could also be a tank. 

YOUR LOGIC IS FLAWED.


----------



## Nim (Feb 11, 2014)

Victorious Jinx pls pek


----------



## VoDe (Feb 11, 2014)

Darth said:


> Janna could be a mage. And both J4 and Elise are primarily junglers. Elise could also be a tank.
> 
> YOUR LOGIC IS FLAWED.



i don't by meta

i go by RIOT

they list Elise and Janna as Mage


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

never gonna complain about my team causing me to lose ever again


----------



## VoDe (Feb 11, 2014)

that video quality...

looks like it was recorded in 2005


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

The content makes up for the quality.


----------



## Darth (Feb 11, 2014)

That was the most ridiculous shit I've seen in awhile.


----------



## luminaeus (Feb 11, 2014)

omgwadyou'realive


----------



## Maerala (Feb 11, 2014)

Eve still hella OP.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 11, 2014)

Darth said:


> Swain, Cass, and Hecarim top?
> 
> wtf and you complain about your existing champion pool being shit?
> 
> I dunno if that's a coincidence, but it sounds like one. Still, I wouldn't mind a Championship Yasuo skin.



I never said i'd play Cass or Swain top?

And Hecarim top is completely fucking viable, i don't know what you are on about


----------



## Maerala (Feb 11, 2014)

I hear Swain top is next level.

And thank you Nim for letting me know about the Sims sale. I just bought like 5 expansions. My wallet is crie.


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2014)

your face is crie


----------



## Maerala (Feb 11, 2014)

so rued

and happy belated birthday ^_______^


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Nim (Feb 11, 2014)

Maerala said:


> And thank you Nim for letting me know about the Sims sale. I just bought like 5 expansions. My wallet is crie.



Glad to help emptying your wallet


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 11, 2014)

Maerala said:


> I hear Swain top is next level.
> 
> And thank you Nim for letting me know about the Sims sale. I just bought like 5 expansions. My wallet is crie.



I've played Swain top in ranked and have done successfully most games. I lost only 1 top lane game and it's cause i was overall doing horrible - missed most of my CS, didn't harass when enemy was in range, was just a horrible game for me.

Heck, i posted couple screenshots the other day of enemy Trynd raging when i played Swain vs. him.
It works, in some matches at least.

But i mainly plan on playing Swain/Cass mid. Hecarim top (fuck, it's Nasus V2, and even 2 pros ive asked said it's viable, not to mention Diamond Koreans playing it successfully, so yeah)


Darius sucks cause he has nothing going for him. Swain is a raidboss, Cass has most DPS of all mages (with great Ult), and Hecarim is borderline hyper carry late game. 
Even Darius D1 mains have told me his influence/presence is that low, that if their bot lane loses, it wouldn't matter if they won lane or not. Maybe i am not playing Gragas or Ziggs but...


----------



## Guiness (Feb 11, 2014)

watching these xerath changes on phantomlord's stream

they look pretty good so far to me


----------



## Nim (Feb 11, 2014)

why did he need changes anyway?


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 11, 2014)

Cause he didn't sell well enough


----------



## VoDe (Feb 11, 2014)

> Suicide Bomb Trainer in Iraq Accidentally Blows Up His Class
> 
> Commander at a secluded terrorist training camp north of Baghdad unwittingly used a belt packed with explosives while conducting a demonstration early Monday for a group of militants, killing himself and 21 other members of the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria, army and police officials said.



I'm laughing my ass of to this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

haven't played him yet but all 3 charges of his ult alone do 570 damage to champs
fairly sure he can 100-0 anyone


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2014)

Most chaotic game I've played, everyone dying everywhere, entire teams roaming at 5 minutes.

20-20 at 19 minutes.

Holy shit lol, we only won because I instabursted fiddle last fight just as his ult activated.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

Darth said:


> That was the most ridiculous shit I've seen in awhile.


right?

fucking draaaaaaven


Phanalax said:


> omgwadyou'realive



technically undead
but yes



Maerala said:


> Eve still hella OP.



didn't u claim she wasn't before she was nerfed



Didi said:


> Thanks!



when was ur birthday even wtf


----------



## VoDe (Feb 11, 2014)

WAD said:


> when was ur birthday even wtf



it's today


----------



## Maerala (Feb 11, 2014)

WAD said:


> didn't u claim she wasn't before she was nerfed



Did I?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

oh fuck is there a lounge thread cuz dibs on happy birthday didi


----------



## Guiness (Feb 11, 2014)

eve sux

fiora sux

u sux


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

wait how did i even forget when he's told me before and i observed its also my moms birthday

gg


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

my pc

seems to have broken

i cannot load league of legends or steam

or even hearthstone


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

skype too won't work


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

now something called a catalyst control centre


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2014)

Does anyone here read Hajime no Ippo?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 11, 2014)

Vae said:


> Does anyone here read Hajime no Ippo?



long time boi 

are you up to date with the latest chapters?


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

i can't even play zelda


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2014)

4N said:


> long time boi
> 
> are you up to date with the latest chapters?



Yeah I've been reading it for 6 years, I just wanted to discuss the newest chapters.

3 chapters came out recently, did you notice how Ippo isn't using his right yet? 

Shit gonna get serious soon.


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2014)

@Chausie
sounds like ur direct x is bugging or something graphic card wise.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

ye i thought so, i'm trying to fix it but it's hard to fix something when you don't know why it's broken, or generally how it works in the first place


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

ok idk what to do

should i just start everything from scratch

is there a quick way to save your internet bookmarks anywhere?


----------



## Xin (Feb 11, 2014)

mfw 700MB league update 

what the hell did they do?


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2014)

They patched.

2 reworks and a bunch of changes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

Scorched earth renek out too
bannnnnning every game


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

and because this is a third world country, we have no fucking water again either

and the internet is being so slow it's taking ages to look up stuff that may fix the pc

this day is the shittiest day 

really really shitty day

fucking hell


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2014)

chausie


have you tried turning it off and on again


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2014)

I'd buy that skin but I'm getting the Ashe skin.

Sad days.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Morglay (Feb 11, 2014)

I am back officially, after the reveal of tentacles shooting lazorz at children.


----------



## Nim (Feb 11, 2014)

awww Chausie )): 


I kinda think that Vel'Koz doesn't "fit" into the league world. He's so out of place with his appearance. Or I just need to get used to it xD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

Ima play him as a support I think it makes more sense


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 11, 2014)

they way his ult discribes makes it sounds like it does thousands  of damage


----------



## Mr Nim (Feb 11, 2014)

Yea Chausie, no offense but have you tried restarting the PC?

What's the error message?


You can try "resetting" the PC to a further status.


That can work too.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

Didi said:


> chausie
> 
> 
> have you tried turning it off and on again



go fuck yourself



Nim♥ said:


> awww Chausie )):



<3


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 11, 2014)

WAD said:


> Ima play him as a support I think it makes more sense



short auto range and really squishy idk, depends on his ratios


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 11, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> they way his ult discribes makes it sounds like it does thousands  of damage



rofl 900 base damage on a .6 ap ratio at 16 dear god


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2014)

[youtube]5Krz-dyD-UQ[/youtube]

HOW HAVE I NOT SEEN THIS BEFORE?

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

Mr Nim said:


> Yea Chausie, no offense but have you tried restarting the PC?
> 
> What's the error message?
> 
> ...





for anything i try. ff crashes too if i try use youtube, but i can stream from the bbc iplayer still.

and yes i have turned it off and on again, ffs

can't system restore since apparently system restore was turned off, i don't know why cause i don't remember turning it off


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 11, 2014)

also jinxes ult got fucking slaughtered close range


----------



## VoDe (Feb 11, 2014)

need 3 for normals - currently me and nim

vae respond, fagget


----------



## Bioness (Feb 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]XHW8oriCutE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nim (Feb 11, 2014)

Bioness said:


> [YOUTUBE]XHW8oriCutE[/YOUTUBE]



haha  I can imagine that happening for real


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> short auto range and really squishy idk, depends on his ratios



who cares for autos, he has 5 damaging abilities, poke and disengage for his carry, and ratios are not as significant to supports as much as base abilities 



Lord Genome said:


> rofl 900 base damage on a .6 ap ratio at 16 dear god



Yeah see 

I have a good eye for this


----------



## Mr Nim (Feb 11, 2014)

Chausie said:


> for anything i try. ff crashes too if i try use youtube, but i can stream from the bbc iplayer still.
> 
> and yes i have turned it off and on again, ffs
> 
> can't system restore since apparently system restore was turned off, i don't know why cause i don't remember turning it off





Hm I guess the ntdll.dll is a cause for most crashes?

I just googled the dll & stuff, promising stuff I found:


----------



## Mr Nim (Feb 11, 2014)

Thats cool


----------



## Rax (Feb 11, 2014)

New champ!


----------



## VoDe (Feb 11, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> New champ!



lol                                        .


----------



## Rax (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks so cool


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

omg his dance is so cuuuuuuute <3

imma buy him, certainly. vel'koz is so cute <3


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

I completely agree with .

The Skarner rework feels so insignificant, while at the same time changing him completely. He's not the same old cool Skarner now. In fact, I think they actually did him wrong. They made him l?ss viable as a jungler.


----------



## Rax (Feb 11, 2014)

Any clue when Vel Koz will come out?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

Midlane AP skarner inc


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2014)

Why are you here Red Hero.

Leave this thread you scum.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

One of the few times I agree with Vae.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

WAD said:


> Midlane AP skarner inc



He does have greater ability to poke now, but his q now seems kinda worthless for an ap champ. And he lost quite a bit of sustain.

One thing that bugs me is that enemies still get marked by his e. Still makes me give the impression I get heals from attacking them. Smh rito.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

free E poke

shield to counter burst in mid

Q sucks but helps last hitting under turret and doign wraiths on the side

roam or call for jungle gank with ult ezpz kills


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

The point of this rework was to make him viable in the jungle again, though, not to make him a viable ap mid laner.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

thats certainly not the point imo and i would rather be a viable pick mid and a meh jungler than suck ass in every position but be viable in the jungle like he was


----------



## Rax (Feb 11, 2014)

I play League


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

That was definitely Riot's goal with this rework.



			
				Riot said:
			
		

> Our goals are to improve his overall counterplay, make Fracture a more useful skill and bring him up to *current jungle standards*.



Instead, they made him less viable. Personally, I don't like Skarner in lane. Jungling and ganking with him is fun. Or was fun.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 11, 2014)

Can't wait to hear his voice samples, because so far he is pretty lame. But the lines are very important for the personality of a champion so I'll wait :3


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

The overal theme to Skarner was sticking to his target and never letting them go. Of course, that was (and is) most seen in his ult, but his q w?s great for that as well. Sure, the slow is now ranged (although the missile is skinnier and slower), but it has a much greater cooldown. It's great for escaping, but targets with high mobility (which are a lot of the currently most played champs) still can get away.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

Raidoton said:


> Can't wait to hear his voice samples, because so far he is pretty lame. But the lines are very important for the personality of a champion so I'll wait :3



>Lame

DID YOU SEE HIS DANCE?!!


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

well this day got 100% better

my pc works and we have running water again

yay


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

idk

his cleartime is actually gonna be better which is frightening as it was already goood provided u had the mana to do it

and tbh i think people emphasize too much on the permaslow which was a dumb as fuck mechanic anyways

anyways i think people are reacting too quickly as usual (see: YASUO SUCKS OMGUS!) and he'll be fine in the jungle and actually fine in lane 

also he fell out of popularity before thresh came out and i came to the conclusion last night that is a fucking SCARY combo


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

honestly people will say he's shit for ages then someone like diamondprox will bring him out, at which point people will be going on and on about how op he is.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

The thing is, my biggest complaint isn't his viability. My biggest complaint is changing his overall theme. Imma quite a reddit user here.



> If you read my AMA from a few weeks back you'll know I'm not too excited about it, as he's going to play very very differently. (Patch notes read "These changes shouldn't have a dramatic effect on Skarner's overall play pattern but they should make his kit feel more cohesive overall." Laugh out loud ). His counterplay has changed from "stay away and shake the skarner" to "dodge the skillshot."



This is coming from a challenger Skarner main.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

idk i feel like his defining playstyle is that ult drag and displacement

if people think removing that toxic permaslow Q changes the theme of the champion then idk what to say


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

So you're saying the ult is the only thing that defines a champion?

If that permaslow was so toxic, the guy would've been more viable. No, what they did was remove one of his perks and changed his playstyle drastically.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

every champ has an ability that makes them who they are, most of the times its the ult but a fair amount of times its a regular ability (see: blitz hook)

i feel like in this case skarner's ult was very much his core trait and it hasnt changed[recently]


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

WAD said:


> every champ has an ability that makes them who they are, most of the times its the ult but a fair amount of times its a regular ability (see: blitz hook)
> 
> i feel like in this case skarner's ult was very much his core trait and it hasnt changed[recently]


It's his core trait in teamfights and what makes most of his ganks effective, yes. But his overall gameplay changed and in my opinion that change was pretty drastic.


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

well i doubt he was changed to the same extent that karma was

rip old karma


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

Not that much, no, but it still feels different and would take a while to get used to.

I just miss old Skarner, already


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

and finally i can load lol again

just gotta wait for it to patch

i fucking hate computers


----------



## Mr Nim (Feb 11, 2014)

Nightblue3 played Skarner several times (before his rework) and it looked really fun. Though he didnt fit in the current META.



He even stated him as Tier 2 in the previous patch.

Well, we'll see what the community creates with the new Skarner. Don't think he will be missed in the upcoming patchnotes.


----------



## Mio (Feb 11, 2014)

New Skarner is better in every way.

The new Q makes his clear time much faster. The new W makes his dueling much better too, as he wont lose his attack speed buff as soon as the shield breaks. His E also makes his ganks superior, as now he can slow from range.

Still want the old permaslow? Just get Iceborn Gauntlet, it's a fantastic item on Skarner.

Xerath I'm iffy about, but I feel he's overall better too. His passive may need some nerfs, you basically never run out of mana with it. I also wish his scaling was a bit better.

I actually feel his greatest strength lays on support now. A big slow ability and also a 2 second stun at level 1? Insane long-range harass potential that he can keep up indefinitely with his passive? Area/objective control with his ult? Too good.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

Imma have to stay up late to wait for the challenger skarner main to start streaming and share his thoughts. 

I've tried ap skarner mid in 1v1 and it slays, tbh. Altho I played against Legend (not the best LoL player) that tried out Mundo. Still, the damage on the e reks.


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 11, 2014)

Already had Xerath so I played a few games today to get a feel of his rework. 
Pretty fun, If your not mashing the keyboard you can stay in lane for a while with his new passive. Landing your E also guarantees a good burst for about 1/4-1/3 of thier health depending on their defence.

His ult is pretty tricky ( for me ) to land all 3 shots, need to get used to it. Although it is hilarious when you catch someone off guard with it. I.E. our top lane died to a riven and she had about 300 health left and she goes for tower because our jungle is down bot. So i sat at wolves and lauched the ult at her for an easy kill. :3 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Take my words with a grain of salt, I am still bronze after all.


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

Mio said:


> New Skarner is better in every way.
> 
> The new Q makes his clear time much faster. The new W makes his dueling much better too, as he wont lose his attack speed buff as soon as the shield breaks. *His E also makes his ganks superior, as now he can slow from range*.


Do you know how easy his E can be dodged now?

But, again, I'll await how viable he turns out to be in the end. My biggest upset is, again, the change in playstyle.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

Mio said:


> New Skarner is better in every way.
> 
> The new Q makes his clear time much faster. The new W makes his dueling much better too, as he wont lose his attack speed buff as soon as the shield breaks. His E also makes his ganks superior, as now he can slow from range.
> 
> ...



agreed on all


Synnia said:


> Imma have to stay up late to wait for the challenger skarner main to start streaming and share his thoughts.
> 
> I've tried ap skarner mid in 1v1 and it slays, tbh. Altho I played against Legend (not the best LoL player) that tried out Mundo. Still, the damage on the e reks.



i wish people would stop doubting me on the one subject i have focused all of my knowledge into for the last like 3 years


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2014)

IN PROMO FOR SILVER

HEHEHEEHEHEYAYAYAAYAYAYAYA


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

Synnia said:


> Do you know how easy his E can be dodged now?
> 
> But, again, I'll await how viable he turns out to be in the end. My biggest upset is, again, the change in playstyle.



if ur lane has any kind of setup ur gonna hit it 

while chasing u can lead with it and they'll either get hit by it or slow their escape down by having to juke it


----------



## Mio (Feb 11, 2014)

Synnia said:


> Do you know how easy his E can be dodged now?
> 
> But, again, I'll await how viable he turns out to be in the end. My biggest upset is, again, the change in playstyle.


Well, I didn't say he'll be easier to use, just better if one were to master him. 

He's definitely harder now to do well with, now that the pemaslow on Q is gone and instead got moved to a skillshot. He's a bit more skill based now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

also syn as a rule of thumb whatever consensus reddit reaches on a subject you should generally consider the inverse to be true


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

We'll just see. 

Btw, he can solo turrets now, even as AP. The shield is too stronk, it seems. And I almost solo'd baron if my red buff didn't disappear after I initiated


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

including challenger mains or pros or whatever because they're no less liable to be completely retarded

saint is for instance typically a smart guy but when he said that kayle is gonna be unplayable now i wanted to shoryuken him through my monitor


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 11, 2014)

WAD said:


> also syn as a rule of thumb whatever consensus reddit reaches on a subject you should generally consider the inverse to be true


Those were my thoughts before I saw the reddit thread, the reddit thread just knew how to explain it.

And the challenger skarner main convinced me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

him being a skarner main should have given away his bias and since people are by our nature adverse to change it's not a surprise there'd be discontent

there's literally nothing missing from his old kit except his permaslow which u can remedy with chilly mittens as previously mentioned or the sustain from his E which was laughably neglible to begin with while he's gained a lot more


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2014)

>chilly mittens

okay I laughed haha


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

wish i could take credit for that


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

WAD said:


> also syn as a rule of thumb whatever consensus reddit reaches on a subject you should generally consider the inverse to be true



people need to take note of this

the lol subreddit is just a gossip mill full of whingers and whiners, who pay not attention to actual fact and blow even the most insignificant things up


----------



## Nim (Feb 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]k5v_L6EoYns[/YOUTUBE]

the teemo part


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2014)

WAD said:


> agreed on all
> 
> 
> *i wish people would stop doubting me on the one subject i have focused all of my knowledge into for the last like 3 years*



I'm sure people would stop doubting you if you weren't wrong in what you said 50% of the time.

Face it, you're still not very good at the game, nobody in here is but shit, you always act like you're right and it ends up with you being wrong many times.


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2014)

2 more wins wish me luck DDD


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

good luck remchu!


----------



## Maerala (Feb 11, 2014)

Chausie said:


> well i doubt he was changed to the same extent that karma was
> 
> rip old karma



RIP in piece.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

i AM very good at this game tho :>


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 11, 2014)

And this is why you were stuck in Plat 1 for months.

You claim to be good.

Nobody else in this thread actually seriously claims to be good at the game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

sucks that you guys lack confidence/ability then

fortunately i got both


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

holy shit you're continuing the argument here too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

he's clearly bored

im always inclined to humor someone


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

new thread weo weo


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 11, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

